# Aterrador. Ex "pareja" TLP (Borderline) se salta mi contacto cero a través de mis padres.



## Matriz_81 (8 Ago 2022)

Poco voy a añadir respecto a estos perfiles psicopáticos. Para mi, la línea divisoria entre un verdadero psicópata y un TLP son bastante finas. Las consecuencias para la víctima son parecidas. Como no logró disuadirme para romper el contacto cero, se mensajeaba con mis padres (vía guasá) haciéndose pasar por niña buena y la nuera más deseable para una familia. No voy a contar cómo convencí a esta señora (enferma mental) para evitar dicho contacto.

Os recomiendo este vídeo de un experto en estos perfiles TLP:






A @CesareLombroso le gustarán.


----------



## notengodeudas (8 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No se dice _yerna_, se dice nuera


----------



## Matriz_81 (8 Ago 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> No se dice _yerna_, se dice nuera



Lapsus. Seguramente mi ex TLP traqueteó mi mente mientras escribía. Gracias.


----------



## ueee3 (8 Ago 2022)

La abandonaste y está dolida.


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

Me gusta mucho el canal "Identifica un narcisista", de Tábata Lepe una mejicana super graciosa. Tiene muchos vídeos dedicados a las mujeres borderlines y a toda clase de arácnidos, como ella los llama.


----------



## Matriz_81 (8 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> La abandonaste y está dolida.



Es un rasgo característico de un TLP. No hay decisión inocua para las dos partes. Adivina cuál es la única que te permitirá sobrevivir mentalmente...


----------



## Matriz_81 (8 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Me gusta mucho el canal "Identifica un narcisista", de Tábata Lepe una mejicana super graciosa. Tiene muchos vídeos dedicados a las mujeres borderlines y a toda clase de arácnidos, como ella los llama.



Canales hay muchos y escritos a miles. Intento escapar de los revictimizadores y demás chusma nueva era, donde te intentan convencer de que no hay víctimas ni verdugos. "El Universo es perfecto y has tenido que vivir tal experiencia".

No y no. Hay personas muy dañadas; otras directamente perversas y la única vía es resguardarse. Eso tampoco significa que la víctima no tenga ninguna culpa. Siempre existe una parte de ti que demanda el daño, por factores diversos (normalmente, de tu infancia). Tomar responsabilidad sobre los actos de tu vida es bueno. Blanquear a un psicópata o traumado indefinido, no.


----------



## Tiresias (8 Ago 2022)

A los psicópatas ni agua, cero contacto, o te destrozan la vida.


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

Narcisistas y psicópatas son extractores de almas.


----------



## Matriz_81 (8 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Narcisistas y psicópatas son extractores de almas.



Eternas víctimas. Volteadores de tortillas. Su infancia les enseñó malas artes como método de supervivencia. Maestros del engaño. Su vida parece depender de su nivel manipulativo. Alternan dulzura extrema con ataques de ira, ansiedad, depresión y sutil socavamiento de tus ideales. También son expertos en mimetizarse aparentemente con tus valores. 

¿Tú eres negracionista? Ella se "convertirá" en una. Por no hablar de sus impecables artimañas sexuales. Dios nos libre de estos seres, donde la mitad de su esencia es demoníaca.


----------



## Matriz_81 (8 Ago 2022)

Afortunadamente, ya está bloqueada de todos los sitios posibles. De todas formas, me tocará ser un fantasma mediático durante una temporada, hasta que se le pase el capricho o encuentre a una nueva víctima.


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Eternas víctimas. Volteadores de tortillas. Su infancia les enseñó malas artes como método de supervivencia. Maestros del engaño. Su vida parece depender de su nivel manipulativo. Alternan dulzura extrema con ataques de ira, ansiedad, depresión y sutil socavamiento de tus ideales. También son expertos en mimetizarse aparentemente con tus valores.
> 
> ¿Tú eres negracionista? Ella se "convertirá" en una. Por no hablar de sus impecables artimañas sexuales. Dios nos libre de estos seres, donde la mitad de su esencia es demoníaca.



Sobre la sexualidad depende, los histriónicos la mayoría son impotentes y eyaculadores precoces. Creo que es el grupo donde más abunda esto. 
Lo que es común es que en un primer encuentro la mayoría de la gente, al menos los más despiertos, ya se dan cuenta de que hay algo super extraño en ellos, sexo con un cascarón vacío, donde mejor se nota que _no hay nadie ahí_.


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Afortunadamente, ya está bloqueada de todos los sitios posibles. De todas formas, me tocará ser un fantasma mediático durante una temporada, hasta que se le pase el capricho o encuentre a una nueva víctima.



Nunca te dejan porque te consideran una extensión de ellos mismos, eres un objeto de su pertenencia no una persona. Pueden pasar 15 años y vuelven a aparecer en tu puerta.


----------



## Dan Daly (8 Ago 2022)

Y tus padres quieren mantener contacto con ella?


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Y tus padres quieren mantener contacto con ella?



Engañan a todo el mundo, son expertos mentirosos manipuladores.


----------



## Djokovic (8 Ago 2022)

Para que sales con alguien y finges amarle y luego te deshaces de el para irte con otra persona y repetir el ciclo de traición?
A ya se , para aprovecharte sexualmente de esa persona , con lo fácil que sería hacerte una paja pero tú intrínseca maldad te dice que a follar

Además eres creyente de la psiquiatría, la santa inquisición del siglo XX y XXI , que se inventaron las enfermedades mentales invisibles por consenso en una mesa de psicopatas financiados por Rockefeller y cia , no hubo método científico alguno , fue un fraude para encerrar a los disidentes , esto fue hace décadas, es igual que la COVID 
pues eso , quién es el psicópata ?


----------



## Magufillo (8 Ago 2022)

TLP, no veas para follar como locos. Lo mejor. Son como una droga. Te eligen y te van destrozando.


----------



## Djokovic (8 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Engañan a todo el mundo, son expertos mentirosos manipuladores.



Pues como pedro Sánchez y aun nadie le ha quitado del poder


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Pues como pedro Sánchez y aun nadie le ha quitado del poder



Diría que es narcisista encubierto / psicópata.


----------



## Djokovic (8 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Diría que es narcisista encubierto / psicópata.



Todos esos términos los invento la religión atea del sistema psiquiatría y psicología
no son reales , los han hecho reales a través de libros , pero una mentira aunque se repita 1000 veces sigue siendo una mentira

Da igual el partido que elijas , todos mienten , todos han colaborado con las vacunas del COVID , con el confinamiento, todos han colaborado con sacar a Franco del valle de los caídos , todos colaboran para no hablar del exp royuela ,etc

A partir de ahí deducimos que todos son psicópatas y narcisistas ? El 99% de la población?


----------



## Djokovic (8 Ago 2022)

Yo lo vivo en primera persona , a mí me acosan los psiquiatras todos los meses , primero falso diagnóstico de esquizofrenia , encierro y coacción , estoy cada día más hasta la polla pensando en irme al monte para morir allí por deshidratación, pero igual me encuentran y me encierran
Allí en el manicomio conocí a personas que igual se inventaron su diagnóstico y si están ahí es porque no tienen dinero y la otra alternativa es vivir en la calle de vagabundos
Por supuesto en el manicomio encuentras a personas que tienen algun tipo de retraso mental y que si parecen tener problemas 
Pero había un segundo tipo de personas como yo falso diagnosticadas , yo no tengo enfermedad de nada , estar loco no es una enfermedad


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Ago 2022)

la gente está muy pendiente de su pareja. 
La vida en los pisos ha convertido las relaciones en un infierno . Son cajas , son jaulas donde se encierran a las fieras . 

Las emociones rebotan en las paredes y tan íntimo contacto todo el tiempo es como un combate de boxeo en un ring .

¿ Cómo fue durante decenas de miles de años hasta que se inventaron los pisos ? 

Los vínculos emocionales eran diáfanos y respetuosos , como puede ser con los compañeros de piso o compañeros de trabajo. 
Las jerarquías estaban claras cada uno en su ámbito , por eso las tareas estaban repartidas y en lo referente al hogar , el hombre respetaba y acataba las decisiones de la mujer , mientras que el hombre pasaba su tiempo en sus tareas profesionales buscando recursos para su hogar. 

La última preocupación del hombre era que su mujer se fuese con otro, por la cuenta que le tenía , ya que los hombres escaseaban e iniciaban su vida con hembras jóvenes y vírgenes . A no ser que fuese una viuda, los otros hombres no querían a una mujer que era de otro porque ya tenían la suya y querían evitar problemas .

Era tan raro que una mujer dejase su hogar, como que un funcionario bien pagado deje su empleo. No sólo no existía el concepto sino que las leyes y las normas sociales impedían ese hecho catastrófico para todos. 

Por lo tanto el objetivo no era ni el sexo no ser Romeo y Julieta , sino darle forma a un hogar con hijos como espacio confortable donde pasar la vida.


----------



## Don_Quijote (8 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Canales hay muchos y escritos a miles. Intento escapar de los revictimizadores y demás chusma nueva era, donde te intentan convencer de que no hay víctimas ni verdugos. "El Universo es perfecto y has tenido que vivir tal experiencia".
> 
> No y no. Hay personas muy dañadas; otras directamente perversas y la única vía es resguardarse. Eso tampoco significa que la víctima no tenga ninguna culpa. Siempre existe una parte de ti que demanda el daño, por factores diversos (normalmente, de tu infancia). Tomar responsabilidad sobre los actos de tu vida es bueno. Blanquear a un psicópata o traumado indefinido, no.



Revictimizadores. Bien visto.

Estoy completamente de acuerdo.
Hay buenas personas, e hijos de puta.

Yo no seré un santo, ni la persona más bondadosa del mundo, pero sí sé que no me merecía el trato cruel que recibí prácticamente de todas las mujeres.

Las mujeres, por diversos motivos sociológicos imposibles de resumir en este mensaje, tienden a pertenecer al segundo grupo. El grupo de los hijos de puta.




No comparto del todo la idea de que hay mujeres con TLP y mujeres sin él.
A mi entender, y debido a mecánicas sociales que, repito, no puedo resumir ahora, todas las mujeres son TLP. Algunas en grado mínimo, otras en grado sumo.... pero que todas las mujeres habitan un universo paralelo en el que la moral no se considera, eso para mí es un hecho.


En la dimensión femínea, en el mundo muliebris, en el Metaverso Rosa, llamadlo como queráis, ni hay ética, ni hay estética.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (8 Ago 2022)

Son tan insistentemente obsesivos, que la única forma de evitarlos es la fortaleza mental, en caso de no tenerla, el objeto de deseo puede darse por jodido. Esquivarlos es prácticamente imposible.

Lo mismo pasa con el factor tiempo, en su mente la persona deseada se convierte en algo vital, por lo tanto la duración del acoso y derribo no decae en un periodo corto.

Un tema complicado, que se agrava con las leyes actuales si el acosador es mujer. En ese caso una lágrima femenina se transforma en prueba evidente de llevar la razón. Lo dicho, muy complicado.


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Todos esos términos los invento la religión atea del sistema psiquiatría y psicología
> no son reales , los han hecho reales a través de libros , pero una mentira aunque se repita 1000 veces sigue siendo una mentira
> 
> Da igual el partido que elijas , todos mienten , todos han colaborado con las vacunas del COVID , con el confinamiento, todos han colaborado con sacar a Franco del valle de los caídos , todos colaboran para no hablar del exp royuela ,etc
> ...



Yo creo que todos estos arácnidos son portales orgánicos/extractores de energía. La psiquiatría solo los ha clasificado según sus comportamientos más notables, que están, aunque con divergencias, bastante bien clasificados y descritos.


----------



## Persea (8 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Poco voy a añadir respecto a estos perfiles psicopáticos. Para mi, la línea divisoria entre un verdadero psicópata y un TLP son bastante finas. Las consecuencias para la víctima son parecidas. Como no logró disuadirme para romper el contacto cero, se mensajeaba con mis padres (vía guasá) haciéndose pasar por niña buena y la nuera más deseable para una familia. No voy a contar cómo convencí a esta señora (enferma mental) para evitar dicho contacto.
> 
> Os recomiendo este vídeo de un experto en estos perfiles TLP:
> 
> ...



Zurrale. Te sale mas a cuenta.


----------



## Karamba (8 Ago 2022)

Don_Quijote dijo:


> Revictimizadores. Bien visto.
> 
> Estoy completamente de acuerdo.
> Hay buenas personas, e hijos de puta.
> ...





Karamba dijo:


> La psicología femenina y el comportamiento de la mujén actual es lo más cercano que hay al TLP.
> Todas las mujeres son _borderline_, aunque algunas sólo a tiempo parcial (=a veces).
> Taluec.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (8 Ago 2022)

No existen las enfermedades mentales psicológicas. Son psicópatas fingiendo que están enfermos para putear aún más a la gente, escudándose en que los deben aguantar porque "están enfermos". Además, son los únicos que presumen de enfermedad mental. 

Las enfermedades mentales reales son las que producen daño cerebral físico y que podemos ver claramente: gente con síndrome de dawn, epilépticos, esquizofrénicos paranoides que sufren alucinaciones reales, etc. Esta gente no suele hacer daño a otros y no les gusta "presumir" de estar enfermos.


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Yo lo vivo en primera persona , a mí me acosan los psiquiatras todos los meses , primero falso diagnóstico de esquizofrenia , encierro y coacción , estoy cada día más hasta la polla pensando en irme al monte para morir allí por deshidratación, pero igual me encuentran y me encierran
> Allí en el manicomio conocí a personas que igual se inventaron su diagnóstico y si están ahí es porque no tienen dinero y la otra alternativa es vivir en la calle de vagabundos
> Por supuesto en el manicomio encuentras a personas que tienen algun tipo de retraso mental y que si parecen tener problemas
> Pero había un segundo tipo de personas como yo falso diagnosticadas , yo no tengo enfermedad de nada , estar loco no es una enfermedad



Mírate estos links, seguramente solo tengas una buena infección de hongos y parásitos. 





__





EXISTE LA CURA PARA TODAS LAS ENFERMEDADES. FARMAFIA Y MIERDICINA EL GRAN ENGAÑO. INDUSTRIAS DE LA ENFERMEDAD Y LA MUERTE.


Tenía un pimiento rojo en la nevera cortado de tiempo que se me había pasado tirarlo, tenía una manchitas oscuras por dentro y un gusanaco marrón muerto impresionante y asqueroso. Deduzco que las manchas oscuras son los huevos o las larvas descomponiéndose o algo así pero ese gusano había...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> No existen las enfermedades mentales psicológicas. Son psicópatas fingiendo que están enfermos para putear aún más a la gente, escudándose en que los deben aguantar porque "están enfermos". Además, son los únicos que presumen de enfermedad mental.
> 
> Las enfermedades mentales reales son las que producen daño cerebral físico y que podemos ver claramente: gente con síndrome de dawn, epilépticos, esquizofrénicos paranoides que sufren alucinaciones reales, etc. Esta gente no suele hacer daño a otros y no les gusta "presumir" de estar enfermos.



Ni de coña, su vibra es diferente, les falta una energía vital/humana o algo así, se nota al estar cerca de ellos.


----------



## Busher (8 Ago 2022)

Leo el titulo y pienso... "entrare y comentare algo en este hilo que trata de algo tan serio y dificil como es el TLP y la convivencia y la vida (y muerte) de pareja con alguien que lo padece".

Entonces leo un poco las intervenciones y pienso... "OK..., esta gente no quiere hablar del problema del TLP para el paciente y sus allegados sino solo lanzar mierda a quien lo tiene sin haber sufrido realmente sus consecuencias durante años peleando en el ojo del huracan ni haber amado de verdad a quien lo padecia ni entienden la cantidad de sintomas diferentes que provoca segun cada paciente ni han luchado nunca por tratar de ayudarle. Mi opinion aqui no pinta nada."

Solo dire una cosa; nada me devolveria mas la ilusion por la vida que el que mi exmujer, paciente de TLP, se volviese a poner en contacto conmigo, pero en el sitio a donde se fue no hay cobertura de movil ni internet ni fijo ni correo ordinario ni forma de volver.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Ago 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> No se dice _yerna_, se dice nuera



Exacto, no se dice caballa sino yegua.


----------



## Y2sprsmthfckr (8 Ago 2022)

Que es un TLP
Es un trastorno de la personalidad en andaluz?

Trahtorno la perhonaliá TLP?


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

Y2sprsmthfckr dijo:


> Que es un TLP
> Es un trastorno de la personalidad en andaluz?
> 
> Trahtorno la perhonaliá TLP?



Trastorno límite de la personalidad o borderline. Algunos son narcisistas (falta total de empatía) y otros no. Da igual, como te juntes con uno ten por seguro que te caga la vida.


----------



## Matriz_81 (8 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> No existen las enfermedades mentales psicológicas. Son psicópatas fingiendo que están enfermos para putear aún más a la gente, escudándose en que los deben aguantar porque "están enfermos". Además, son los únicos que presumen de enfermedad mental.
> 
> Las enfermedades mentales reales son las que producen daño cerebral físico y que podemos ver claramente: gente con síndrome de dawn, epilépticos, esquizofrénicos paranoides que sufren alucinaciones reales, etc. Esta gente no suele hacer daño a otros y no les gusta "presumir" de estar enfermos.



En este caso, creo que el padre la violaba de niña. No tiene recuerdos hasta los 8 o 9 años y eso es totalmente patológico. Dudo que sea mala persona. Pero también sé que su caso es prácticamente imposible.


----------



## Crivit (8 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Yo creo que todos estos arácnidos son portales orgánicos/extractores de energía. La psiquiatría solo los ha clasificado según sus comportamientos más notables, que están, aunque con divergencias, bastante bien clasificados y descritos.



Por supuesto que son chupadores de energía, están parásitados por la oscuridad y siempre van allá donde haya una persona con luz (son cobardes, sobre todo de su entorno cercano). No soportan ese brillo ante la desgracia de la oscuridad de su alma.


----------



## Matriz_81 (8 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Leo el titulo y pienso... "entrare y comentare algo en este hilo que trata de algo tan serio y dificil como es el TLP y la convivencia y la vida (y muerte) de pareja con alguien que lo padece".
> 
> Entonces leo un poco las intervenciones y pienso... "OK..., esta gente no quiere hablar del problema del TLP para el paciente y sus allegados sino solo lanzar mierda a quien lo tiene sin haber sufrido realmente sus consecuencias durante años peleando en el ojo del huracan ni haber amado de verdad a quien lo padecia ni entienden la cantidad de sintomas diferentes que provoca segun cada paciente ni han luchado nunca por tratar de ayudarle. Mi opinion aqui no pinta nada."
> 
> Solo dire una cosa; nada me devolveria mas la ilusion por la vida que el que mi exmujer, paciente de TLP, se volviese a poner en contacto conmigo, pero en el sitio a donde se fue no hay cobertura de movil ni internet ni fijo ni correo ordinario ni forma de volver.



Puede que no todas sean malos bichos y siento mucho lo de tu mujer. Sé que sufren bastante, aunque también padece un adicto a pincharse heroína y, sinceramente, no voy a compartir mi vida con alguien así. TLP es una teoría circular, donde sus propios circuitos cerebrales impiden tomar conciencia. Por tanto, acaba sufriendo más la otra persona que el mismo TLP. 

Respecto a la teoría de @Djokovic sobre la Psicología y la Psiquiatría, como conspirativo, seguramente esté en lo cierto. Pero ahí están este tipo de sujetos, padeciendo y haciendo padecer al prójimo.

Lo que sí existe es el TRAUMA, y en eso las élites son amas y señoras.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (8 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Poco voy a añadir respecto a estos perfiles psicopáticos. Para mi, la línea divisoria entre un verdadero psicópata y un TLP son bastante finas. Las consecuencias para la víctima son parecidas. Como no logró disuadirme para romper el contacto cero, se mensajeaba con mis padres (vía guasá) haciéndose pasar por niña buena y la nuera más deseable para una familia. No voy a contar cómo convencí a esta señora (enferma mental) para evitar dicho contacto.
> 
> Os recomiendo este vídeo de un experto en estos perfiles TLP:
> 
> ...



Conozco otro caso exactamente igual, salvo que transponiendo los sexos.

1 año después de divorciados llama a los padres de ella para ofrecerse a estar de acompañante en el hospital de su ex-suegro.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Javier.Finance (8 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> No existen las enfermedades mentales psicológicas. Son psicópatas fingiendo que están enfermos para putear aún más a la gente, escudándose en que los deben aguantar porque "están enfermos". Además, son los únicos que presumen de enfermedad mental.
> 
> Las enfermedades mentales reales son las que producen daño cerebral físico y que podemos ver claramente: gente con síndrome de dawn, epilépticos, esquizofrénicos paranoides que sufren alucinaciones reales, etc. Esta gente no suele hacer daño a otros y no les gusta "presumir" de estar enfermos.



Los que tienen tca y toc tmbn presumen


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (8 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> No existen las enfermedades mentales psicológicas. Son psicópatas fingiendo que están enfermos para putear aún más a la gente, escudándose en que los deben aguantar porque "están enfermos". Además, son los únicos que presumen de enfermedad mental.
> 
> Las enfermedades mentales reales son las que producen daño cerebral físico y que podemos ver claramente: gente con síndrome de dawn, epilépticos, esquizofrénicos paranoides que sufren alucinaciones reales, etc. Esta gente no suele hacer daño a otros y no les gusta "presumir" de estar enfermos.



Opino parecido.

Hay muchos hijosdeputa (ahora denominados "personas tóxicas") que amparan su vileza, desidia y vagueza en supuestas enfermedades psiquiátricas.

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI VNS-L31 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Javier.Finance (8 Ago 2022)

Yo soy un hombre tranquilo y atraigo a este tipo de chicas, por la paz . Si te hacen daño es porque eres un débil sin experiencia. Lo dice la palabra “límite”, poner límites.


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> En este caso, creo que el padre la violaba de niña. No tiene recuerdos hasta los 8 o 9 años y eso es totalmente patológico. Dudo que sea mala persona. Pero también sé que su caso es prácticamente imposible.



Seguramente tenga la luna fuera de los límites. ¿Tienes su fecha de nacimiento?


----------



## Digamelon (8 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Leo el titulo y pienso... "entrare y comentare algo en este hilo que trata de algo tan serio y dificil como es el TLP y la convivencia y la vida (y muerte) de pareja con alguien que lo padece".
> 
> Entonces leo un poco las intervenciones y pienso... "OK..., esta gente no quiere hablar del problema del TLP para el paciente y sus allegados sino solo lanzar mierda a quien lo tiene sin haber sufrido realmente sus consecuencias durante años peleando en el ojo del huracan ni haber amado de verdad a quien lo padecia ni entienden la cantidad de sintomas diferentes que provoca segun cada paciente ni han luchado nunca por tratar de ayudarle. Mi opinion aqui no pinta nada."
> 
> Solo dire una cosa; nada me devolveria mas la ilusion por la vida que el que mi exmujer, paciente de TLP, se volviese a poner en contacto conmigo, pero en el sitio a donde se fue no hay cobertura de movil ni internet ni fijo ni correo ordinario ni forma de volver.



¿Querrías contarnos la historia entera? Tengo curiosidad.


----------



## Digamelon (8 Ago 2022)

En una empresa que monté con un socio, tiempo ha, tuvimos una entrevista con una chica que hubiésemos contratado, porque en la entrevista era la candidata ideal, si no hubiese encontrado yo su blog, un par de dìas despuès de la entrevista, donde contaba que ella tenía TLP y nos ponía a parir de forma brutal en la entrada del día de la entrevista.


----------



## Matriz_81 (8 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Seguramente tenga la luna fuera de los límites. ¿Tienes su fecha de nacimiento?



Me la reservo. Pero sí.


----------



## DarkNight (8 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Poco voy a añadir respecto a estos perfiles psicopáticos. Para mi, la línea divisoria entre un verdadero psicópata y un TLP son bastante finas. Las consecuencias para la víctima son parecidas. Como no logró disuadirme para romper el contacto cero, se mensajeaba con mis padres (vía guasá) haciéndose pasar por niña buena y la nuera más deseable para una familia. No voy a contar cómo convencí a esta señora (enferma mental) para evitar dicho contacto.
> 
> Os recomiendo este vídeo de un experto en estos perfiles TLP:
> 
> ...




No sé si toda mujer, ya por defecto, de SERIE, tiene Trastorno límite de personalidad. Es muy PROBABLE

Pero le diré algo, Caballero. Una mujer no tiene NINGUN problema en bloquearle de Wasap o cualquier red social, si eso concuerda con sus INTERESES.

Pero lo que no aceptan es que TU LES BLOQUEES o ejerzas el contacto 0. Su Ego psicopático no lo permite. Por tanto, acosarán hasta conseguir sus objetivos. Cuando se obsesionan con un tío, NINGUN TIO ACOSADOR DE MUJERES, les hace sombra.


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Me la reservo. Pero sí.



Si quieres pásame la fecha por privi y lo compruebo. Tengo base de datos de estas cosas para mis investigaciones astrológicas. Agradezco vuestra colaboración con la ciencia


----------



## Hemosvenido (8 Ago 2022)

Tus padres están al corriente? Diles que pasen de ella


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## inteño (8 Ago 2022)

Aquellos polvos tenían un precio.


----------



## elvaquilla (8 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Sobre la sexualidad depende, los histriónicos la mayoría son impotentes y eyaculadores precoces. Creo que es el grupo donde más abunda esto.
> Lo que es común es que en un primer encuentro la mayoría de la gente, al menos los más despiertos, ya se dan cuenta de que hay algo super extraño en ellos, sexo con un cascarón vacío, donde mejor se nota que _no hay nadie ahí_.



Buenas, porque ocurre lo de que sean impotentes o eyaculadores precoces? No entiendo la relación.


----------



## bangkoriano (8 Ago 2022)

Para meterse debajo de la cama y no salir jamás.


----------



## Ploff (8 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la gente está muy pendiente de su pareja.
> La vida en los pisos ha convertido las relaciones en un infierno . Son cajas , son jaulas donde se encierran a las fieras .
> 
> Las emociones rebotan en las paredes y tan íntimo contacto todo el tiempo es como un combate de boxeo en un ring .
> ...



Recomiendeme un solo libro por favor


----------



## CesareLombroso (8 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Nunca te dejan porque te consideran una extensión de ellos mismos, eres un objeto de su pertenencia no una persona. Pueden pasar 15 años y vuelven a aparecer en tu puerta.




Pues yo han pasado 14 y daria todo lo que tengo por volver con ella, tlp evitadora narcisista perversa. 

Pero no lo he podido superar, creo que soy un codependiente de mier


----------



## CesareLombroso (8 Ago 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Yo lo vivo en primera persona , a mí me acosan los psiquiatras todos los meses , primero falso diagnóstico de esquizofrenia , encierro y coacción , estoy cada día más hasta la polla pensando en irme al monte para morir allí por deshidratación, pero igual me encuentran y me encierran
> Allí en el manicomio conocí a personas que igual se inventaron su diagnóstico y si están ahí es porque no tienen dinero y la otra alternativa es vivir en la calle de vagabundos
> Por supuesto en el manicomio encuentras a personas que tienen algun tipo de retraso mental y que si parecen tener problemas
> Pero había un segundo tipo de personas como yo falso diagnosticadas , yo no tengo enfermedad de nada , estar loco no es una enfermedad




A ver si tu lo que tienes es otra de mis especialidades, disociacion severa por trauma.

Los inutiles de la inseguridad antisocial no saben ni se preocupan por aprender como yo y todo lo meten en "psicosis". Anda que no he ganado demandas a inutiles de esos psicopatas como ellos solos. Una loca llego a decir que yo "habia falsificado mis sentencias y que no se creia mi acoso"

toma zasca: las sentencias son publicas, y 19 denuncias falsas ganadas. Una Noelia Mingo que evitaba miradas, una fea de mierda esquizo psicopata


----------



## CesareLombroso (8 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> En este caso, creo que el padre la violaba de niña. No tiene recuerdos hasta los 8 o 9 años y eso es totalmente patológico. Dudo que sea mala persona. Pero también sé que su caso es prácticamente imposible.




Sali con una que le pasaba eso su padre la abusaba, la diagnosticaron de esquizotipia que es un trastorno donde se esta muy disociado, pero yo creo que era TLP extrema. La ex que quiero volver con ella tiene el mismo perfil, que casualmente es el perfil de mi madre. Ambas eran pibones de un 8 de 10.

Lo se, estoy jodido.


----------



## CesareLombroso (8 Ago 2022)

Ploff dijo:


> Recomiendeme un solo libro por favor




El de Rossenberg, que es el que el OP ha puesto los videos.

El sindrome del iman humano, lo lei de una tacada el sabado, 250 pags. esta en pdf pirata por ahi.

Ahi cuentan precisamente mi caso, que cuando un codependiente se junta con una tlp/narcisista se entra en una debacle peor que el toc o la drogadiccion, y si, es mi puto caso como bien sabe cafrestran. 

Estudio para ser forense por toda esta puta mierda.


----------



## LoriRarita (8 Ago 2022)

Yo estoy diagnosticada de trastorno de personalidad narcisista, y trastorno de personalidad anti-social. No hay tratamiento. Hay "terapia", hay "anti-depresivos", poco menos que placebos, pero no hay cura.

Yo lo reconozco, soy una persona que no me gustaría tenerme de compañera. Tampoco puedo evitarlo. Conozco alguien, y ya estoy evaluándolo y viendo flaquezas y usos posibles para esa persona, antes de darme cuenta conscientemente de lo que estoy pensando. Es como llevar un radar encendido las 24 horas: ¿lo quieres usar? ¡Genial! ¿No lo quieres usar? Da igual, está encendido, vas a usarlo. 

Tengo una compulsión por romper parejas. Eso dice mi psicólogo. Y supongo que es verdad, porque no he hecho otra cosa en toda mi vida. 
Se me identifica como bisexual porque salgo tanto con hombres como con mujeres, pero la verdad es que yo me considero asexual: solo disfruto del sexo de verdad, sinceramente, las primeras semanas saliendo con alguien cuya relación anterior he roto. Luego, pasa a ser algo que puedo hacer (si me interesa mantener contenta y atada a una persona) o no hacer (si lo quiero usar para conseguir algo a cambio) pero ya me da igual. Y cuando pasan 6-8 meses, empieza a provocarme repulsión seguir con la misma persona, la dejo. 

Yo me puedo hacer pasar por víctima, y luego lo hago muchas veces, pero no no me siento así. Es muy divertido y gratificante arrebatarle a la gente a quien más ama, quitársela a esa persona, y pasársela delante de sus narices, como un trofeo de mi posesión. Si mañana sacaran una pastilla que eliminara mis trastornos, me jodería bastante.


----------



## CesareLombroso (8 Ago 2022)

LoriRarita dijo:


> Yo estoy diagnosticada de trastorno de personalidad narcisista, y trastorno de personalidad anti-social. No hay tratamiento. Hay "terapia", hay "anti-depresivos", poco menos que placebos, pero no hay cura.
> 
> Yo lo reconozco, soy una persona que no me gustaría tenerme de compañera. Tampoco puedo evitarlo. Conozco alguien, y ya estoy evaluándolo y viendo flaquezas y usos posibles para esa persona, antes de darme cuenta conscientemente de lo que estoy pensando. Es como llevar un radar encendido las 24 horas: ¿lo quieres usar? ¡Genial! ¿No lo quieres usar? Da igual, está encendido, vas a usarlo.
> 
> ...




Todos los psicopatas son bi y porque no hay mas , sino serian penta, hepta etc. Tu sufriste una basura de familia tambien?


----------



## Shy (8 Ago 2022)

Un borderline no es psicópata, aunque se les puede confundir porque ambos tienen comportamiento antisocial: manipulación, falta de empatía, mentiras, egoísmo extremo, etc. Hay cosas que (aunque sutiles) marcan la diferencia, el borderline sufre emocionalmente, el psicópata no. El primero te puede amargar la vida pero también se la jode el mismo, es consciente de la pérdida de control que tiene sobre sí mismo y eso hace que esté permanentemente jodido, de hecho el índice de suicidios es muy alto. El psicópata no sólo no lo pasa mal con su comportamiento sino que disfruta jodiéndote, se gusta, se siente superior y jamás se suicidan. En el caso del TLP, con la edad, la cosa suele ir a menos, se estabiliza e incluso baja. El psicópata nace y muere así, de hecho con la edad se va perfeccionando.


----------



## Matriz_81 (8 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


>



Las define bien. Supongo que la merca la incita a ser extremadamente sincera en sus vídeos


----------



## Fausto1880 (8 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la gente está muy pendiente de su pareja.
> La vida en los pisos ha convertido las relaciones en un infierno . Son cajas , son jaulas donde se encierran a las fieras .
> 
> Las emociones rebotan en las paredes y tan íntimo contacto todo el tiempo es como un combate de boxeo en un ring .
> ...



La literatura del Renacimiento no está de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## LoriRarita (8 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Todos los psicopatas son bi y porque no hay mas , sino serian penta, hepta etc. Tu sufriste una basura de familia tambien?



Mi abuela torturó a mi madre toda su vida, psicológicamente. Mi madre era una cáscara sin autoestima, como un muñeco. No sentía interés por nada. Mi abuela quería manejarnos y putearnos también a mis hermanos y a mi, pero mi padre cortó la relación con ella. Mi padre era un tío majo, pero que por su trabajo (era camionero) pues lo veíamos poco. Mi madre era un robot, no estaba ni para bien, ni para mal.


----------



## Fausto1880 (8 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> No existen las enfermedades mentales psicológicas. Son psicópatas fingiendo que están enfermos para putear aún más a la gente, escudándose en que los deben aguantar porque "están enfermos". Además, son los únicos que presumen de enfermedad mental.
> 
> Las enfermedades mentales reales son las que producen daño cerebral físico y que podemos ver claramente: gente con síndrome de dawn, epilépticos, esquizofrénicos paranoides que sufren alucinaciones reales, etc. Esta gente no suele hacer daño a otros y no les gusta "presumir" de estar enfermos.



Temo que estás hablando de familiares muy cercanos.


----------



## CesareLombroso (8 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Un borderline no es psicópata, aunque se les puede confundir porque ambos tienen comportamiento antisocial: manipulación, falta de empatía, mentiras, egoísmo extremo, etc. Hay cosas que (aunque sutiles) marcan la diferencia, el borderline sufre emocionalmente, el psicópata no. El primero te puede amargar la vida pero también se la jode el mismo, es consciente de la pérdida de control que tiene sobre sí mismo y eso hace que esté permanentemente jodido, de hecho el índice de suicidios es muy alto. El psicópata no sólo no lo pasa mal con su comportamiento sino que disfruta jodiéndote, se gusta, se siente superior y jamás se suicidan. En el caso del TLP, con la edad, la cosa suele ir a menos, se estabiliza e incluso baja. El psicópata nace y muere así, de hecho con la edad se va perfeccionando.




Eso creia yo hasta que lei este libro, por lo visto hay un subtipo psicopatico de TLP, aqui le llaman "bruja" y es mi madre y varias ex. Es un psicopata basicamente e inestable como un coche viejo.

Este es uno de los 5 libros que mas me ha abierto la vida y estoy preparando un doctorado sobre trauma, con lo que he leido cientos de libros rarisimos. Lo recomiendo a todos. esta pirata en pdf

Yo creia que lo sabia todo sobre el TLP y zasca


----------



## 999999999 (8 Ago 2022)

LoriRarita dijo:


> Yo estoy diagnosticada de trastorno de personalidad narcisista, y trastorno de personalidad anti-social. No hay tratamiento. Hay "terapia", hay "anti-depresivos", poco menos que placebos, pero no hay cura.
> 
> Yo lo reconozco, soy una persona que no me gustaría tenerme de compañera. Tampoco puedo evitarlo. Conozco alguien, y ya estoy evaluándolo y viendo flaquezas y usos posibles para esa persona, antes de darme cuenta conscientemente de lo que estoy pensando. Es como llevar un radar encendido las 24 horas: ¿lo quieres usar? ¡Genial! ¿No lo quieres usar? Da igual, está encendido, vas a usarlo.
> 
> ...



JODIDA TARADA

Sólo te deseo que recibas tanto sufrimiento como has provocado


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Las define bien. Supongo que la merca la incita a ser extremadamente sincera en sus vídeos



¿La merca?


----------



## Fausto1880 (8 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Ni de coña, su vibra es diferente, les falta una energía vital/humana o algo así, se nota al estar cerca de ellos.



Lo notarás tú. La mayoría somos ciegos, especialmente entre los varones.


----------



## CesareLombroso (8 Ago 2022)

LoriRarita dijo:


> Mi abuela torturó a mi madre toda su vida, psicológicamente. Mi madre era una cáscara sin autoestima, como un muñeco. No sentía interés por nada. Mi abuela quería manejarnos y putearnos también a mis hermanos y a mi, pero mi padre cortó la relación con ella. Mi padre era un tío majo, pero que por su trabajo (era camionero) pues lo veíamos poco. Mi madre era un robot, no estaba ni para bien, ni para mal.




Justo, mi especialidad: psicotraumatologia intergeneracional.

No falla, caso que conozco, caso que se puede remontar a psicopatas en varias generacionesque han jodido a todos y asi sucesivamente creando trastornos de personalidad unos u otros generalmente del cluster B e incluso A ( esquizofrenias por trauma hay la tira). No falla! El mejor en esto es el aleman Franz Ruppert, mi favorito, recomiendo sus tres libros en español para autocomprenderse.


----------



## Shy (8 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Leo el titulo y pienso... "entrare y comentare algo en este hilo que trata de algo tan serio y dificil como es el TLP y la convivencia y la vida (y muerte) de pareja con alguien que lo padece".
> 
> Entonces leo un poco las intervenciones y pienso... "OK..., esta gente no quiere hablar del problema del TLP para el paciente y sus allegados sino solo lanzar mierda a quien lo tiene sin haber sufrido realmente sus consecuencias durante años peleando en el ojo del huracan ni haber amado de verdad a quien lo padecia ni entienden la cantidad de sintomas diferentes que provoca segun cada paciente ni han luchado nunca por tratar de ayudarle. Mi opinion aqui no pinta nada."
> 
> Solo dire una cosa; nada me devolveria mas la ilusion por la vida que el que mi exmujer, paciente de TLP, se volviese a poner en contacto conmigo, pero en el sitio a donde se fue no hay cobertura de movil ni internet ni fijo ni correo ordinario ni forma de volver.



Yo estuve un par de años con una TLP y créeme, tuviste suerte. Amar lo que te jode la vida no es amar, es otra cosa y se llama codependencia, es super normal desarrollar ese tipo de relación tóxica cuando eres una persona psicológicamente sana y convives con un narcisista, un psicópata, un TLP o incluso un enfermo mental. Documéntate sobre el tema, probablemente te haga bien.


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Lo notarás tú. La mayoría somos ciegos, especialmente entre los varones.



Se nota como un vacío, un agujero negro, no se conecta con ellos en la intimidad porque no hay nada con lo que conectar. 

A los hombres os puede resultar más difícil, en general sois más inconscientes de estas cosas, más superficiales y de tendencia a pensar con la polla.


----------



## Fausto1880 (8 Ago 2022)

Si no tienes felicidad, de sabio no tienes ná.


----------



## Fausto1880 (8 Ago 2022)

Ploff dijo:


> Recomiendeme un solo libro por favor



Hazlo tú mismo.
Un recopilatorio del forero que te llame la atención.
Podría ser Ataraxio.


----------



## Danito10 (8 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> ¿La merca?



Coca, farlopa... Como la quieras llamar.


----------



## Matriz_81 (8 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> ¿La merca?



Droguita. Pero me cayó bien su sinceridad. La Esther Vilar de nuestro tiempo.


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

elvaquilla dijo:


> Buenas, porque ocurre lo de que sean impotentes o eyaculadores precoces? No entiendo la relación.



Porque los narcisistas no tienen una verdadera sexualidad de compartir con alguien, siempre es auto-satisfactoria. 

El sexo es un arma para ellos, los que digamos se les da bien siempre lo usan como arma. Dan al principio para engancharte (narcisina), después niegan y racionan para dominarte. 

En algunos casos rechazan el sexo, no les pone, tienen asquitos, etc, están tan muertos que no se excitan con nada. Aquí hay eyaculadores precoces e impotentes. 

Otros ocultan perversiones inimaginables / homosexualidad, etc, no les pone el sexo normal. No es que no quieran sexo, no quieren sexo contigo porque ya lo tienen por ahí a su manera pervert. 

En cualquier caso un narcisista nunca te será fiel. Ni de pensamiento ni de hecho.


----------



## Ploff (8 Ago 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> Hazlo tú mismo.
> Un recopilatorio del forero que te llame la atención.
> Podría ser Ataraxio.



Seria un exito


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Droguita. Pero me cayó bien su sinceridad. La Esther Vilar de nuestro tiempo.



¿Crees que se droga? Nunca me lo pareció.


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

Los narcisistas no tienen Eros, tienen Tánatos. Ellos están muertos por dentro, a ti te ven como un muerto también. Un objeto, una batería a la que dejar seca/destruir.


----------



## Matriz_81 (8 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> ¿Crees que se droga? Nunca me lo pareció.



La vida es pura droga, querida. Hasta el chocolate tiene feniletilamina (por cierto, una de las causantes de las adicciones tóxicas relacionales).


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> La vida es pura droga, querida. Hasta el chocolate tiene feniletilamina (por cierto, una de las causantes de las adicciones tóxicas relacionales).



Dudo que Tábata se drogue.


----------



## Shy (8 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Eso creia yo hasta que lei este libro, por lo visto hay un subtipo psicopatico de TLP, aqui le llaman "bruja" y es mi madre y varias ex. Es un psicopata basicamente e inestable como un coche viejo.
> 
> Este es uno de los 5 libros que mas me ha abierto la vida y estoy preparando un doctorado sobre trauma, con lo que he leido cientos de libros rarisimos. Lo recomiendo a todos. esta pirata en pdf
> 
> ...



Si tu madre era eso es típico que te hayas sentido atraído por personas con trastorno antisocial, hay que aprender a detectar ciertas conductas de uno mismo y nunca bajar a guardia. Pero bueno, imagino que a estas alturas lo sabes de sobra.

La descripción que veo en la primera foto es la de una psicópata, breve, concisa, una de las mejores que he visto, por cierto. Si te fijas no habla de sufrimiento en ningún momento, para mí eso es lo que marca la diferencia entre el psicópata y un TLP, el primero jamás sufre con lo que hace, el segundo sí. El TLP a pesar de tener poca o nula empatía sí que tiene emociones que los psicológicamente sanos podemos entender porque son iguales a las nuestras y sufre por ello. El psicópata funciona con códigos emocionales que nada tienen que ver con los nuestros, es como si no fueran humanos, como si les faltara aquello que nos humaniza: el alma. De hecho en la antigüedad así se les llamaba: desalmados.

Desgraciadamente de trastornos antisociales sé mucho más de lo que me gustaría, si quieres cambiar impresiones para tu tesis yo encantado.


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

Se dice que alrededor del 90% de homosexuales y lesbianas son narcisistas o lo son en un espectro importante.


----------



## Shy (8 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> En este caso, creo que el padre la violaba de niña. No tiene recuerdos hasta los 8 o 9 años y eso es totalmente patológico. Dudo que sea mala persona. Pero también sé que su caso es prácticamente imposible.



La gente que tiene recuerdos borrados son bombas de relojería, pueden tener una crísis 20, 30 ó 40 años después y en poquísimo tiempo caer en barrena, es como si se rompieran, no es nada raro que se suiciden. Es curiosísimo ver como alguien que ha tenido idénticas experiencias a las tuyas no las recuerda en absoluto.


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> La gente que tiene recuerdos borrados son bombas de relojería, pueden tener una crísis 20, 30 ó 40 años después y en poquísimo tiempo caer en barrena, es como si se rompieran, no es nada raro que se suiciden. Es curiosísimo ver como alguien que ha tenido idénticas experiencias a las tuyas no las recuerda en absoluto.



Es un mecanismo de defensa, la mente encapsula / olvida / aísla, los traumas que no puede manejar. El día que explotan...pues eso. Generalmente los de la infancia explotan en la adolescencia.


----------



## LoriRarita (8 Ago 2022)

Para mí sí hay excitación, e incluso relación sexual satisfactoria, pero solo durante la fase de "conquista" y semanas posteriores a empezar la relación. Después, pasa a ser una herramienta, algo que uso para modular a esa persona. Y luego paso a sentir repulsión. Mi psicólogo hizo un gráfico y era clavado: toda mi pulsión gira en torno a 3 etapas. 

Yo no tomo drogas, ni bebo alcohol, fumo muy ocasionalmente y como siempre una dieta sana, pero soy adicta a poseer a la gente, a arrebatarla de al lado de alguien. Tampoco "selecciono" de manera racional a quien quiero. Es como un imán en mi cabeza, PUM. Él o ella, es para mí. Y no paro hasta que consigo a esa persona. Y durante un tiempo, soy feliz, casi "normal", realmente siento bienestar y placer, e incluso deseo el bienestar de quien tengo al lado. Pero pasa el tiempo, normalmente no llega al año, 6-8 meses como mucho, y un buen día me levanto y es como si me vaciaran todo lo que sentía. Yo quería a esa persona, sí, la tengo ya. Y ahora, ¿para que la quiero?

Para nada. Pues siguiente.


----------



## Matriz_81 (8 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


>



Mi ex TLP mareó durante varios meses a un psicólogo. Apenas sacó algo bueno de ella (chorraditas del estilo aprender a relajarse, etc).


----------



## Matriz_81 (8 Ago 2022)

LoriRarita dijo:


> Para mí sí hay excitación, e incluso relación sexual satisfactoria, pero solo durante la fase de "conquista" y semanas posteriores a empezar la relación. Después, pasa a ser una herramienta, algo que uso para modular a esa persona. Y luego paso a sentir repulsión. Mi psicólogo hizo un gráfico y era clavado: toda mi pulsión gira en torno a 3 etapas.
> 
> Yo no tomo drogas, ni bebo alcohol, fumo muy ocasionalmente y como siempre una dieta sana, pero soy adicta a poseer a la gente, a arrebatarla de al lado de alguien. Tampoco "selecciono" de manera racional a quien quiero. Es como un imán en mi cabeza, PUM. Él o ella, es para mí. Y no paro hasta que consigo a esa persona. Y durante un tiempo, soy feliz, casi "normal", realmente siento bienestar y placer, e incluso deseo el bienestar de quien tengo al lado. Pero pasa el tiempo, normalmente no llega al año, 6-8 meses como mucho, y un buen día me levanto y es como si me vaciaran todo lo que sentía. Yo quería a esa persona, sí, la tengo ya. Y ahora, ¿para que la quiero?
> 
> Para nada. Pues siguiente.



Su sinceriDAC es preciso zankearla.


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Mi ex TLP mareó durante varios meses a un psicólogo. Apenas sacó algo bueno de ella (chorraditas del estilo aprender a relajarse, etc).



Les encanta ir al psicólogo por la atención, muchos van durante años, toda su vida.

Persona que veáis que se pasa la vida en el psicólogo, precaución, bandera roja.

Lo mismo con gays y lesbianas, alta probabilidad. Lo mismo con gente que nada más conocerte te cuente sus dramas, "todo me pasa a mi".


----------



## CesareLombroso (8 Ago 2022)

LoriRarita dijo:


> Para mí sí hay excitación, e incluso relación sexual satisfactoria, pero solo durante la fase de "conquista" y semanas posteriores a empezar la relación. Después, pasa a ser una herramienta, algo que uso para modular a esa persona. Y luego paso a sentir repulsión. Mi psicólogo hizo un gráfico y era clavado: toda mi pulsión gira en torno a 3 etapas.
> 
> Yo no tomo drogas, ni bebo alcohol, fumo muy ocasionalmente y como siempre una dieta sana, pero soy adicta a poseer a la gente, a arrebatarla de al lado de alguien. Tampoco "selecciono" de manera racional a quien quiero. Es como un imán en mi cabeza, PUM. Él o ella, es para mí. Y no paro hasta que consigo a esa persona. Y durante un tiempo, soy feliz, casi "normal", realmente siento bienestar y placer, e incluso deseo el bienestar de quien tengo al lado. Pero pasa el tiempo, normalmente no llega al año, 6-8 meses como mucho, y un buen día me levanto y es como si me vaciaran todo lo que sentía. Yo quería a esa persona, sí, la tengo ya. Y ahora, ¿para que la quiero?
> 
> Para nada. Pues siguiente.



tueres este caso


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

LoriRarita dijo:


> Para mí sí hay excitación, e incluso relación sexual satisfactoria, pero solo durante la fase de "conquista" y semanas posteriores a empezar la relación. Después, pasa a ser una herramienta, algo que uso para modular a esa persona. Y luego paso a sentir repulsión. Mi psicólogo hizo un gráfico y era clavado: toda mi pulsión gira en torno a 3 etapas.
> 
> Yo no tomo drogas, ni bebo alcohol, fumo muy ocasionalmente y como siempre una dieta sana, pero soy adicta a poseer a la gente, a arrebatarla de al lado de alguien. Tampoco "selecciono" de manera racional a quien quiero. Es como un imán en mi cabeza, PUM. Él o ella, es para mí. Y no paro hasta que consigo a esa persona. Y durante un tiempo, soy feliz, casi "normal", realmente siento bienestar y placer, e incluso deseo el bienestar de quien tengo al lado. Pero pasa el tiempo, normalmente no llega al año, 6-8 meses como mucho, y un buen día me levanto y es como si me vaciaran todo lo que sentía. Yo quería a esa persona, sí, la tengo ya. Y ahora, ¿para que la quiero?
> 
> Para nada. Pues siguiente.



El ciclo siempre es este. La idealización es la droga (narcisina), alma gemelización, atención, sexo etc.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Ago 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> La literatura del Renacimiento no está de acuerdo contigo.



afortunadamente entre los 8 mil millones de habitantes actuales , tenemos todo tipo de civilizaciones , desde las de la edad de piedra en las tribus africanas a las de la " edad media " que pueden ser países como Pakistán . o radicales como las de Afganistán. 

Entre ellas está la nuestra que es la más distópica.


----------



## Shy (8 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Es un mecanismo de defensa, la mente encapsula / olvida / aísla, los traumas que no puede manejar.



No es un mecanismo de defensa porque no te defiende de nada, es una manera de procesar, no se sabe por qué en unos individuos es así y en otros no. De hecho suele ser peor que el que ha aprendido a manejar el trauma a lo largo de su vida porque la crisis aparece de repente, no se puede relacionar con nada y no es posible hacer un diagnóstico correcto. Es de esos casos que la gente dice que era un tío muy normal, sin problemas aparentes que de repente está unos días raro y se acaba tirando desde un quinto piso.


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> No es un mecanismo de defensa porque no te defiende de nada, es una manera de procesar, no se sabe por qué en unos individuos es así y en otros no. De hecho suele ser peor que el que ha aprendido a manejar el trauma a lo largo de su vida porque la crisis aparece de repente, no se puede relacionar con nada y no es posible hacer un diagnóstico correcto. Es de esos casos que la gente dice que era un tío muy normal, sin problemas aparentes que de repente está unos días raro y se acaba tirando desde un quinto piso.



Los niños no pueden manejar ciertos traumas. Lo comentaba al hilo de la amiga del forero que no recuerda nada hasta los 8 años.


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

LoriRarita dijo:


> Para mí sí hay excitación, e incluso relación sexual satisfactoria, pero solo durante la fase de "conquista" y semanas posteriores a empezar la relación. Después, pasa a ser una herramienta, algo que uso para modular a esa persona. Y luego paso a sentir repulsión. Mi psicólogo hizo un gráfico y era clavado: toda mi pulsión gira en torno a 3 etapas.
> 
> Yo no tomo drogas, ni bebo alcohol, fumo muy ocasionalmente y como siempre una dieta sana, pero soy adicta a poseer a la gente, a arrebatarla de al lado de alguien. Tampoco "selecciono" de manera racional a quien quiero. Es como un imán en mi cabeza, PUM. Él o ella, es para mí. Y no paro hasta que consigo a esa persona. Y durante un tiempo, soy feliz, casi "normal", realmente siento bienestar y placer, e incluso deseo el bienestar de quien tengo al lado. Pero pasa el tiempo, normalmente no llega al año, 6-8 meses como mucho, y un buen día me levanto y es como si me vaciaran todo lo que sentía. Yo quería a esa persona, sí, la tengo ya. Y ahora, ¿para que la quiero?
> 
> Para nada. Pues siguiente.



¿Me das tus datos de nacimiento forera? Por privado si quieres, jamás los compartiré con nadie. Colaborarías con la ciencia astrológica.

Estaría bien si quieres hablar de cómo usáis la triangulación para poner celosos/locos a los que se dejan.


----------



## tothewebs (8 Ago 2022)

Todo es parte del proceso de aprendizaje.

El que la hace la paga, y el que la hizo en el pasado puede que la este pagando ahora.

Cuidado pues, que nadie se va de rositas, aunque aparente ser así


----------



## Shy (8 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Los niños no pueden manejar ciertos traumas. Lo comentaba al hilo de la amiga del forero que no recuerda nada hasta los 8 años.



La palabra no es manejar sino "reaccionar", es un proceso inconsciente y unos niños lo hacen de una forma y otros de otra. Si te interesa el tema lee sobre TEPT. A manejar se aprende con los años siempre y cuando seas capaz de identificar qué es lo que te pasa. Muchísima gente está fatal y ni siquiera saben por qué, para ellos es simplemente que son así. A muchos los tienes viviendo en las calles.


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> La palabra no es manejar sino "reaccionar", es un proceso inconsciente y unos niños lo hacen de una forma y otros de otra. Si te interesa el tema lee sobre TEPT. A manejar se aprende con los años siempre y cuando seas capaz de identificar qué es lo que te pasa. Muchísima gente está fatal y ni siquiera saben por qué, para ellos es simplemente que son así. A muchos los tienes viviendo en las calles.



He utilizado la palabra que creía mejor para incluir a todos los niños. Desde bebés hasta niños más grandes. Llámalo como quieras.


----------



## Ratona001 (8 Ago 2022)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Y tus padres quieren mantener contacto con ella?



Seguro que es la típica que se pone a llorar y los padres llaman al forero cabreados "que cojones has hecho??" "Si ella es muy maja" 


Cuanta tarada tú.


----------



## Ratona001 (8 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> tueres este caso



El mejor psicólogo de yutud y de la vida real


----------



## Busher (8 Ago 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> ¿Querrías contarnos la historia entera? Tengo curiosidad.



Someramente... sin detalles porque duele.

Conoces a una chica joven, guapa, dulce, cariñosa... te enamoras, haces planes y sigue asi durante años, te compras una casa con ella y cuando parece que todo va para delante tras 6 o 7 años, todo empieza a cambiar, ella empieza a mostrar fobia social, pasa de ser una gran profesional a no poder conservar un trabajo, lios con vecinos y familia... se arreglara, te empeñas en pensar, pero solo hace empeorar. Psiquiatras, psicologos, pastillas... y todo sigue empeorando, la relacion se vuelve durisima y acaba pasando de ser marital a casi paterno filial porque estas cuidando a una persona con grandes dependencias psicologicas, pero luchas porque llevas mas de una decada amando a esa mujer y tienes fe en su recuperacion
Mil diagnosticos hasta que le dicen que es TLP, mas pastillas, mas psiquiatras hasta que un dia llegas a casa y solo te encuentras una nota de suicidio... se te cae el mundo encima, corres a la policia donde te dicen que es mayor de edad y que no pueden hacer nada, te vuelves loco, dos dias despues aparece con sobredosis pero viva, ingreso en Benito Menni, alta y para casa.
Repeticion de lo anterior una docena de veces duante los siguientes años de diferentes formas... unas veces hay nota, otras no, otras te la encuentras medio muerta en la cama... terminas de enloquecer pero sigues luchando. Adoptas perros porque son los unicos seres afectivos ante los que no sufre fobia y para que le den razones para vivir pero tampoco mejora, solo sirve como parche temporal.
Un dia, como tantos otros desaparece y crees que sera como todas las anteriores, pero esa vez no es igual... esa vez ha sido la ultima.

Si alguien piensa que uno podria sentirse liberado tras esto, se equivoca. Tras eso uno se siente vacio, frustrado, culpable, derrotado, vencido y sin vocacion para ya nada en la vida. Veinte años de proyectos y lucha que se han ido en un instante.
Yo tengo a todos esos perros que ejercieron de tabla de salvacion como razon para seguir adelante porque les quiero y se lo debo, pero mas alla de eso, tras algo asi no te sientes liberado, solo sientes que tenias una vida dificil pero que tenia un sentido, una mision... y que ya no te queda mas que el fracaso, la soledad y un enorme vacio vital para el resto de tu vida.

Por todo ello no tengo nada que decir en un hilo en el que se esta hablando de los pacientes de TLP como si fuesen la peste bubonica, objetos de placer y/o cosas por el estilo.


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Por todo ello no tengo nada que decir en un hilo en el que se esta hablando de los pacientes de TLP como si fuesen la peste bubonica, objetos de placer y/o cosas por el estilo.



La mayoría de psicólogos no tiene ni zorra de esto, perfectamente pudo ser un mal diagnóstico. No parece TLP lo que describes, suena más a algún tipo de trastorno de ansiedad.

Con decirte que parejas de estos arácnidos van a terapia y engañan al psicólogo que acaba diagnosticando de algo a la víctima.


----------



## Matriz_81 (8 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> La palabra no es manejar sino "reaccionar", es un proceso inconsciente y unos niños lo hacen de una forma y otros de otra. Si te interesa el tema lee sobre TEPT. A manejar se aprende con los años siempre y cuando seas capaz de identificar qué es lo que te pasa. Muchísima gente está fatal y ni siquiera saben por qué, para ellos es simplemente que son así. A muchos los tienes viviendo en las calles.



Según parece, ante un hecho gravísimo -como puede ser una violación de un padre-, la mente compartimenta esa información; la olvida, porque es necesario para la supervivencia obviar ese hecho tan dañino (viniendo de una figura primordial de apego, como el padre). Un mecanismo válido en la niñez y no en la adolescencia y en la etapa adulta. Por eso es crucial tratar ese trauma.

No olvidemos la vertiente conspirativa del asunto. El proyecto monarca.








El proyecto Monarca. Ritual satánico y control mental.


El proyecto Monarca.Esta técnica es muy utilizada entre las grandes corporaciones de entretenimiento como pueden ser las cadenas de tv y las informativas.




www.embolao.com


----------



## Shy (8 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Según parece, ante un hecho gravísimo -como puede ser una violación de un padre-, la mente compartimenta esa información; la olvida, porque es necesario para la supervivencia obviar ese hecho tan dañino (viniendo de una figura primordial de apego, como el padre). Un mecanismo válido en la niñez y no en la adolescencia y en la etapa adulta. Por eso es crucial tratar ese trauma.



Sólo a veces, conozco casos de violaciones a niños con 5 años por parte de padre o hermano, o de algún otro familiar con el consentimiento de los padres, recuerdan todo perfectamente. Es mucho más común de lo que la gente se cree, en Sudamérica, África. Con la edad suelen desarrollar adicción al sexo.


----------



## Busher (8 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Yo estuve un par de años con una TLP y créeme, tuviste suerte. Amar lo que te jode la vida no es amar, es otra cosa y se llama codependencia, es super normal desarrollar ese tipo de relación tóxica cuando eres una persona psicológicamente sana y convives con un narcisista, un psicópata, un TLP o incluso un enfermo mental. Documéntate sobre el tema, probablemente te haga bien.



Te agradezco el consejo. Pero lo unico que siento necesitar es sacar adelante mis compromisos emocionales y obligaciones heredadas del pasado mientras duren para, acto seguido, sentirme libre de decidir si qiiero o no seguir luchando, que son muchos años ya, casi todo por detras y nada prometedor ni atractivo por delante. Cuando llegue a ese rio ya vere si cruzo ese puente porque el agotamiento es absoluto.


----------



## Shy (8 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Te agradezco el consejo. Pero lo unico que siento necesitar es sacar adelante mis compromisos emocionales y obligaciones heredadas del pasado mientras duren para, acto seguido, sentirme libre de decidir si qiiero o no seguir luchando, que son muchos años ya, casi todo por detras y nada prometedor ni atractivo por delante. Cuando llegue a ese rio ya vere si cruzo ese puente porque el agotamiento es absoluto.



Lee sobre codependencia, es importante que sepas qué te pasa, es una cosa seria, algo que te hace comportarte en contra de la lógica aún sabiendo lo que estás haciendo. Es muy parecido a una adicción.


----------



## Busher (8 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> La mayoría de psicólogos no tiene ni zorra de esto, perfectamente pudo ser un mal diagnóstico. No parece TLP lo que describes, suena más a algún tipo de trastorno de ansiedad.
> 
> Con decirte que parejas de estos arácnidos van a terapia y engañan al psicólogo que acaba diagnosticando de algo a la víctima.



Lo que fuese ya da igual, no mueve molino.


----------



## Busher (8 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Lee sobre codependencia, es importante que sepas qué te pasa, es una cosa seria, algo que te hace comportarte en contra de la lógica aún sabiendo lo que estás haciendo. Es muy parecido a una adicción.



Lo entiendo... soy consciente de ello, siempre lo he sido, pero me siento cono un anciano enfermo de 90 años al que le dicen que corra, que va a haber una explosion... probablente mire a quien le dice eso y le diga... "corre tu que eres joven, yo me quedo aqui a verla"


----------



## Shy (8 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Lo entiendo... soy consciente de ello, siempre lo he sido, pero me siento cono un anciano enfermo de 90 años al que le dicen que corra, que va a haber una explosion... probablente mire a quien le dice eso y le diga... "corre tu que eres joven, yo me quedo aqui a verla"



Entiendo lo que dices. Eres como el alcohólico que lo es porque quiere, porque lo ha elegido.


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Sólo a veces, conozco casos de violaciones a niños con 5 años por parte de padre o hermano, o de algún otro familiar con el consentimiento de los padres, recuerdan todo perfectamente. Es mucho más común de lo que la gente se cree, en Sudamérica, África. Con la edad suelen desarrollar adicción al sexo.



La promiscuidad sexual y la homosexualidad (hombres y mujeres) es un síntoma de una crianza negligente y carente de afecto. No todos los niños lo desarrollarán pero sí muchos.


----------



## Miradore (8 Ago 2022)

Mi marido es un narcisista patológico. Manipulador, mentiroso, y falso. 

Le dejé, con mucho esfuerzo, cuando éramos novios. Pasó el tiempo, creí que me había librado de él y empecé a salir con otro chico. Ni comparación. Un ángel. Mientras estuve soltera, él no hizo intentos de nada. Cuando empecé a salir con el otro chico, volvió a la carga. Se metió en mi grupo de amigos. Sabe ser simpático y engancharse a cualquiera. Él era la víctima. Despertaba compasión. Era el pobre enamorado detrás de una chica que le despreciaba y que salía con otro en sus narices. Se lo montaba de lujo. 

Empezó a enredarme. Cuando alguien así se esfuerza en manipularte, no sabes ni donde tienes la cabeza. Y aunque me daba miedo su forma de ser, existía una atracción entre los dos. Me acosaba, me hacía sentir culpable, me hacía sentir una mierda. Me decía que mi víctima no era él, sino el otro, porque yo le dejaría para volver con él, que nos pertenecíamos. Profecía autocumplida. Aprovechando el confinamiento, se vino a vivir a mi piso (yo vivía sola) ganó mi intimidad y mi confianza, y acabamos casándonos. 

Sé que no es sano, pero es un círculo vicioso. Soy adicta a él. Me hace sentir joven, viva, aventurera, feliz. Se centra en mí unos meses, me deja totalmente satisfecha, enamorada y pegada a él. Pero luego él se va con sus amigotes, zorrea (me ha engañado 2 veces) y se tira días pasando de mí. Yo se lo reprocho, le digo que esto se acabó si no cambias, bronca, "voy a cambiar", sexo de reconciliación, y se vuelve a centrar en mí, hasta la siguiente vez que se aburre.

Llevo un año casada y no sé cuanto aguantaré.


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

Miradore dijo:


> Mi marido es un narcisista patológico. Manipulador, mentiroso, y falso.
> 
> Le dejé, con mucho esfuerzo, cuando éramos novios. Pasó el tiempo, creí que me había librado de él y empecé a salir con otro chico. Ni comparación. Un ángel. Mientras estuve soltera, él no hizo intentos de nada. Cuando empecé a salir con el otro chico, volvió a la carga. Se metió en mi grupo de amigos. Sabe ser simpático y engancharse a cualquiera. Él era la víctima. Despertaba compasión. Era el pobre enamorado detrás de una chica que le despreciaba y que salía con otro en sus narices. Se lo montaba de lujo.
> 
> ...



Los narcisistas están muertos, estar con uno es echarte a la tumba con ellos.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (8 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> A ver si tu lo que tienes es otra de mis especialidades, disociacion severa por trauma.
> 
> Los inutiles de la inseguridad antisocial no saben ni se preocupan por aprender como yo y todo lo meten en "psicosis". Anda que no he ganado demandas a inutiles de esos psicopatas como ellos solos. Una loca llego a decir que yo "habia falsificado mis sentencias y que no se creia mi acoso"
> 
> toma zasca: las sentencias son publicas, y 19 denuncias falsas ganadas. Una Noelia Mingo que evitaba miradas, una fea de mierda esquizo psicopata



Yo tengo disociación por los malos tratos que he sufrido toda mi vida por parte de mi madre, una enferma mental.
De enfermos mentales que os hagan sufrir huid. No van a cambiar y os van a destrozar la vida. Es lo mejor que se puede hacer, con el tiempo y mirando atrás uno se da cuenta de que es la mejor decisión que se puede tomar en la vida.
Tiene que ser aterrador emparejarse con alguien así y llegar a formar incluso una familia.


----------



## ueee3 (8 Ago 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Para que sales con alguien y finges amarle y luego te deshaces de el para irte con otra persona y repetir el ciclo de traición?
> A ya se , para aprovecharte sexualmente de esa persona , con lo fácil que sería hacerte una paja pero tú intrínseca maldad te dice que a follar
> 
> Además eres creyente de la psiquiatría, la santa inquisición del siglo XX y XXI , que se inventaron las enfermedades mentales invisibles por consenso en una mesa de psicopatas financiados por Rockefeller y cia , no hubo método científico alguno , fue un fraude para encerrar a los disidentes , esto fue hace décadas, es igual que la COVID
> pues eso , quién es el psicópata ?



En la línea (pero profundizando mucho más) de lo que he dicho de que él la dejó tirada y ella está dolida.

Por otro lado, una pregunta sobre ese interesantísimo tema: ¿algunas enfermedades mentales sí serán reales, no?


----------



## Busher (8 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Entiendo lo que dices. Eres como el alcohólico que lo es porque quiere, porque lo ha elegido.



Pues que asi sea. Yo a ese nivel tire la toalla el dia que me dieron la noticia.


----------



## Djokovic (8 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> En la línea (pero profundizando mucho más) de lo que he dicho de que él la dejó tirada y ella está dolida.
> 
> Por otro lado, una pregunta sobre ese interesantísimo tema: ¿algunas enfermedades mentales sí serán reales, no?



Si eres un Dios dicen que tienes una enfermedad , esto no es serio y es la prueba de que la psiquiatría fue inventada por satanistas
Jesucristo le condenaron en la cruz por decir que era Dios
Ahora te condenan con esquizofrenia si dices que eres X Dios
Yo soy el Dios Yahve del antiguo testamento y no puedo demostrarlo como ellos no pueden demostrar que existe esa enfermedad imaginaria 
Las unicas enfermedades reales son las físicas , es decir, las que se pueden demostrar


----------



## calzonazos (8 Ago 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> En una empresa que monté con un socio, tiempo ha, tuvimos una entrevista con una chica que hubiésemos contratado, porque en la entrevista era la candidata ideal, si no hubiese encontrado yo su blog, un par de dìas despuès de la entrevista, donde contaba que ella tenía TLP y nos ponía a parir de forma brutal en la entrada del día de la entrevista.



pasa dicho blog


----------



## Archetet (8 Ago 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Si eres un Dios dicen que tienes una enfermedad , esto no es serio y es la prueba de que la psiquiatría fue inventada por satanistas
> Jesucristo le condenaron en la cruz por decir que era Dios
> Ahora te condenan con esquizofrenia si dices que eres X Dios
> Yo soy el Dios Yahve del antiguo testamento y no puedo demostrarlo como ellos no pueden demostrar que existe esa enfermedad imaginaria
> Las unicas enfermedades reales son las físicas , es decir, las que se pueden demostrar



Hazte un favor, lo de que eres Yavhe, guárdatelo para ti. No es muy buen proselitismo hablar en contra de la psiquiatría siendo tan evidentemente un chalao


----------



## CesareLombroso (8 Ago 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Yo tengo disociación por los malos tratos que he sufrido toda mi vida por parte de mi madre, una enferma mental.
> De enfermos mentales que os hagan sufrir huid. No van a cambiar y os van a destrozar la vida. Es lo mejor que se puede hacer, con el tiempo y mirando atrás uno se da cuenta de que es la mejor decisión que se puede tomar en la vida.
> Tiene que ser aterrador emparejarse con alguien así y llegar a formar incluso una familia.





acabo de descubrir leyendo otro libro ahora mismo q hay dos tipos de disociacion, la de un lado del cerebro que es la clasica y la del otro que es obsesion. Yo tengo las 2





eL TOC tambien esta asociado al trauma. Toc no tengo pero obsesion malsana si











Joder el puto trauma lo crea todo!


----------



## Djokovic (8 Ago 2022)

Archetet dijo:


> Hazte un favor, lo de que eres Yavhe, guárdatelo para ti. No es muy buen proselitismo hablar en contra de la psiquiatría siendo tan evidentemente un chalao



Jesucristo era un chalao cuando decía que era el Mesías?
Por eso le crucificaron y luego se descubrió que decía la verdad 
Los dioses están locos pero eso no es padecer una enfermedad, los humanos comunes no saben lo que es la locura realmente
Asociar locura/espiritualidad a enfermedad es satanismo en estado puro


----------



## LetalFantasy (8 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> acabo de descubrir leyendo otro libro ahora mismo q hay dos tipos de disociacion, la de un lado del cerebro que es la clasica y la del otro que es obsesion. Yo tengo las 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El ser humano no está preparado para el trauma ni para la carencia, es algo que lo destroza, lo destruye.


----------



## Djokovic (8 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> acabo de descubrir leyendo otro libro ahora mismo q hay dos tipos de disociacion, la de un lado del cerebro que es la clasica y la del otro que es obsesion. Yo tengo las 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como decía el investigador y arquitecto Pedro Bustamante todos somos esclavos de control mental mediante trauma

A los políticos que llegan a lo más alto les suelen violar por el culo cuando son pequeños, eso genera un trauma que les impide ser normies cuando llegan a edad adulta


----------



## LetalFantasy (9 Ago 2022)

Os dejo una película de una mujer que se enamora de una narcisista. Muy buena, recomendable. 









Ver película Mi Amor online gratis en HD • PeliculasFLV


La historia sigue a Tony, quien está ingresada en un centro de rehabilitación después de una grave caída esquiando. Dependiente del personal médico y los analgésicos, se toma el ti...




www.peliculasflv.io


----------



## jaimitoabogado (9 Ago 2022)

Hazme caso , follatela una vez más y luego la dejas .


----------



## CesareLombroso (9 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Someramente... sin detalles porque duele.
> 
> Conoces a una chica joven, guapa, dulce, cariñosa... te enamoras, haces planes y sigue asi durante años, te compras una casa con ella y cuando parece que todo va para delante tras 6 o 7 años, todo empieza a cambiar, ella empieza a mostrar fobia social, pasa de ser una gran profesional a no poder conservar un trabajo, lios con vecinos y familia... se arreglara, te empeñas en pensar, pero solo hace empeorar. Psiquiatras, psicologos, pastillas... y todo sigue empeorando, la relacion se vuelve durisima y acaba pasando de ser marital a casi paterno filial porque estas cuidando a una persona con grandes dependencias psicologicas, pero luchas porque llevas mas de una decada amando a esa mujer y tienes fe en su recuperacion
> Mil diagnosticos hasta que le dicen que es TLP, mas pastillas, mas psiquiatras hasta que un dia llegas a casa y solo te encuentras una nota de suicidio... se te cae el mundo encima, corres a la policia donde te dicen que es mayor de edad y que no pueden hacer nada, te vuelves loco, dos dias despues aparece con sobredosis pero viva, ingreso en Benito Menni, alta y para casa.
> ...




Pero ha desaparecido o ha palmado?

Mi caso es similar solo que mi ex un dia me decia que me queria, otro que no era guapo para ella, otro que sus ex mejor, siempre triangulandome. Yo estaba enganchado a sustancias por mis flashbacks de estres postraumatico y era sexoadicto encima. Ella nunca me lo dio.

Desaparecio y nunca lo supere, tengo flashbacks de los bomberos sacandome con las pinzas de un coche carisimo lleno de sangre aun tiñiendo de rojo de sangre los ya rojos asientos y llamandola. Nunca lo cogio. Deseee haberme estrellado el doble de rapido en ese momento porque ya no queria vivir luego me tire 3 años que ni salia a la calle apenas, no queria ni vivir ni nada. 2008. 2011

Ahora se que ella era tlp suptipo narcisista y promiscua como su tipo de tlp, necesitaba muchos y ninguno le llenaba, ahora lo se. Antes no lo sabia. Y creo que tomaba antipsicoticos porque quedarse dormida en un biplaza preparado para carreras con un ruido infernal, un embrague que cada cambio te da una ostia que te quedas pegado al asiento y una suspension inexistente solo puede ser posible con medicacion severa.

La hermana es psicologa ahora y malmete, una narcisista petarda que no ha curado a la hermana sino la habra empeorado. Me hacen contacto cero a mi aprovechandose de que le dije de todo cuando me decia que se iba con otros.

Por cierto ahora he averiguado que creo que se inventaba lo de los otros para rivalizar con mi imagen de aquella epoca de empresario pastoso, carismatico y follador. Me decia que al dia sigueinte se iba con un militar paraca atractivo y 14 años despues averigo en facebook que ese pavo era su tio con 40 años mas y con nietos, no el Rambo que yo creia o como me lo vendia y todo eso generaba en mi destrozarme.

La triangulacion es tipica de esos perfiles y en su caso creo que era para crearse una imagen a mi supuesto nivel.

No soy celoso pero que triangulen asi me destrozaba y explotaba, nunca en persona, solo en la lejania.

Sms como puta reputa, voy hasta el culo de blanca y me voy a estrellar a 280 porque no quiero ni vivir por tu culpa, follatelos a todos y chupasela bien.

Hoy sospecho que era virgen incluso y me vendia la imagen de reputa. Me siento culpable, yo mismo jodi el50 % de la relacion pero yo era inmaduro, traumado y yonky de cuello blanco y coches de 6 cifras.











LetalFantasy dijo:


> La mayoría de psicólogos no tiene ni zorra de esto, perfectamente pudo ser un mal diagnóstico. No parece TLP lo que describes, suena más a algún tipo de trastorno de ansiedad.
> 
> Con decirte que parejas de estos arácnidos van a terapia y engañan al psicólogo que acaba diagnosticando de algo a la víctima.



Me ha pasado, la primera vez que fui a un supuesto experto en dependencia emocional sali tan mal que tuve que meterme una raya como el escalon de ancha porque no paro de revictimizarme, valiente medio asperger virgen hdp era.


LetalFantasy dijo:


> La promiscuidad sexual y la homosexualidad (hombres y mujeres) es un síntoma de una crianza negligente y carente de afecto. No todos los niños lo desarrollarán pero sí muchos.




cierto, la homosexualidad es por trauma en muchos casos y la promiscuidad tambien, ve mas arriba. Nunca la he sufrido afortunadamente ni una ni la otra yo era monogamo radical.



LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Yo tengo disociación por los malos tratos que he sufrido toda mi vida por parte de mi madre, una enferma mental.
> De enfermos mentales que os hagan sufrir huid. No van a cambiar y os van a destrozar la vida. Es lo mejor que se puede hacer, con el tiempo y mirando atrás uno se da cuenta de que es la mejor decisión que se puede tomar en la vida.
> Tiene que ser aterrador emparejarse con alguien así y llegar a formar incluso una familia.




asi es

Me han jodido la salud fisica con la tira de dolencias estos tarados.


Por cierto, me han dicho que un juez de paz puede hacer de mediador para que hagamos las paces, xq me aplican el contacto 0 la perraca hermana psicologa y mi ex.

es cierto eso del juez de paz?


----------



## jaimitoabogado (9 Ago 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Como decía el investigador y arquitecto Pedro Bustamante todos somos esclavos de control mental mediante trauma
> 
> A los políticos que llegan a lo más alto les suelen violar por el culo cuando son pequeños, eso genera un trauma que les impide ser normies cuando llegan a edad adulta



Los que usan esa jerga suelen ser follaguaifus y folla dibujitoszinos.

Fuera de mi chan!


----------



## jaimitoabogado (9 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Leo el titulo y pienso... "entrare y comentare algo en este hilo que trata de algo tan serio y dificil como es el TLP y la convivencia y la vida (y muerte) de pareja con alguien que lo padece".
> 
> Entonces leo un poco las intervenciones y pienso... "OK..., esta gente no quiere hablar del problema del TLP para el paciente y sus allegados sino solo lanzar mierda a quien lo tiene sin haber sufrido realmente sus consecuencias durante años peleando en el ojo del huracan ni haber amado de verdad a quien lo padecia ni entienden la cantidad de sintomas diferentes que provoca segun cada paciente ni han luchado nunca por tratar de ayudarle. Mi opinion aqui no pinta nada."
> 
> Solo dire una cosa; nada me devolveria mas la ilusion por la vida que el que mi exmujer, paciente de TLP, se volviese a poner en contacto conmigo, pero en el sitio a donde se fue no hay cobertura de movil ni internet ni fijo ni correo ordinario ni forma de volver.



Bueno bueno , al menos tenías donde enterrar la cuca .


----------



## CesareLombroso (9 Ago 2022)

Todos mis amigos que cene con ella o la conocieron, todos, todos, me dijeron esta tia no esta bien.

Hasta preguntando en su pueblo idem.

Pero y yo ¿ estoy bien? Un colgao maltratao por toda su puta familia, ex drogata, que estudia esta mierda de carrera con +40 tacos, carrera ya de por si de colgaos.


----------



## Busher (9 Ago 2022)

Yo dejo este hilo. No me hace bien.

Suerte y fuerza a pacientes y allegados.


----------



## Turbomax (9 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Eternas víctimas. Volteadores de tortillas. Su infancia les enseñó malas artes como método de supervivencia. Maestros del engaño. Su vida parece depender de su nivel manipulativo. Alternan dulzura extrema con ataques de ira, ansiedad, depresión y sutil socavamiento de tus ideales. También son expertos en mimetizarse aparentemente con tus valores.
> 
> ¿Tú eres negracionista? Ella se "convertirá" en una. Por no hablar de sus impecables artimañas sexuales. Dios nos libre de estos seres, donde la mitad de su esencia es demoníaca.



Venga tampoco exageremos. Lo que si puedo decir es que prefiero que me abandonen en mitad del Sahara sin una gota de agua antes que pasar medio minuto con una puta tóxica borderline de esas.


----------



## Fausto1880 (9 Ago 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Jesucristo era un chalao cuando decía que era el Mesías?
> Por eso le crucificaron y luego se descubrió que decía la verdad
> Los dioses están locos pero eso no es padecer una enfermedad, los humanos comunes no saben lo que es la locura realmente
> Asociar locura/espiritualidad a enfermedad es satanismo en estado puro



¿Dónde está tu Lázaro?

Cuando el sanedrín se decide a matar a Cristo, también piensa en matar a Lázaro, incómoda prueba de quién era Jesús. A mi entender, eso muestra que parte del sanedrín intuía que efectivemente Jesús era enviado de Dios, pero aún así preferían matarlo y borrar todo rastro de él.


----------



## Digamelon (9 Ago 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> pasa dicho blog



Me encantaría encontrarlo. Estoy hablando de un blog de blogspot de por allá 2007 o 2008. Hace años lo intenté encontrar, pero es que ni me acuerdo del nombre de la chica esa.


----------



## Javier.Finance (9 Ago 2022)

Miradore dijo:


> Mi marido es un narcisista patológico. Manipulador, mentiroso, y falso.
> 
> Le dejé, con mucho esfuerzo, cuando éramos novios. Pasó el tiempo, creí que me había librado de él y empecé a salir con otro chico. Ni comparación. Un ángel. Mientras estuve soltera, él no hizo intentos de nada. Cuando empecé a salir con el otro chico, volvió a la carga. Se metió en mi grupo de amigos. Sabe ser simpático y engancharse a cualquiera. Él era la víctima. Despertaba compasión. Era el pobre enamorado detrás de una chica que le despreciaba y que salía con otro en sus narices. Se lo montaba de lujo.
> 
> ...



Por que no hablas sobre cómo dejaste a tu novio por tu antiguo manipulador?


----------



## mike17 (9 Ago 2022)

El narcisista encubierto tambien es muy peligrosao


----------



## Turbomax (9 Ago 2022)

Fausto1880 dijo:


> ¿Dónde está tu Lázaro?
> 
> Cuando el sanedrín se decide a matar a Cristo, también piensa en matar a Lázaro, incómoda prueba de quién era Jesús. A mi entender, eso muestra que parte del sanedrín intuía que efectivemente Jesús era enviado de Dios, pero aún así preferían matarlo y borrar todo rastro de él.




que locuras dices no?


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (9 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Someramente... sin detalles porque duele.
> 
> Conoces a una chica joven, guapa, dulce, cariñosa... te enamoras, haces planes y sigue asi durante años, te compras una casa con ella y cuando parece que todo va para delante tras 6 o 7 años, todo empieza a cambiar, ella empieza a mostrar fobia social, pasa de ser una gran profesional a no poder conservar un trabajo, lios con vecinos y familia... se arreglara, te empeñas en pensar, pero solo hace empeorar. Psiquiatras, psicologos, pastillas... y todo sigue empeorando, la relacion se vuelve durisima y acaba pasando de ser marital a casi paterno filial porque estas cuidando a una persona con grandes dependencias psicologicas, pero luchas porque llevas mas de una decada amando a esa mujer y tienes fe en su recuperacion
> Mil diagnosticos hasta que le dicen que es TLP, mas pastillas, mas psiquiatras hasta que un dia llegas a casa y solo te encuentras una nota de suicidio... se te cae el mundo encima, corres a la policia donde te dicen que es mayor de edad y que no pueden hacer nada, te vuelves loco, dos dias despues aparece con sobredosis pero viva, ingreso en Benito Menni, alta y para casa.
> ...



Te recomiendo dos cosas

La primera, estudia seriamente el tema del DMT 

Y como introducción, te recomiendo la serie 9 Perfect Strangers en Netflix. Corta, buena, y muy real. 

La gente de nivel que sabe lo que hace, confía en la medicina chamánica.


----------



## Dr. Nicolás Kokkalis (9 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Lo entiendo... soy consciente de ello, siempre lo he sido, pero me siento cono un anciano enfermo de 90 años al que le dicen que corra, que va a haber una explosion... probablente mire a quien le dice eso y le diga... "corre tu que eres joven, yo me quedo aqui a verla"



Haz lo que te digo 

¿ @Tyg3r tú qué opinas? A este hombre le podríamos quitar o no sus saco de piedras?


----------



## Gotthard (9 Ago 2022)

Se barrunta denuncia falsa a la que te descuides. Y con la ley del si es si practicamente con una nota de tres lineas que le escriba su abogado gratuito es suficiente para condenarte.


----------



## Gotthard (9 Ago 2022)

Miradore dijo:


> Mi marido es un narcisista patológico. Manipulador, mentiroso, y falso.
> 
> Le dejé, con mucho esfuerzo, cuando éramos novios. Pasó el tiempo, creí que me había librado de él y empecé a salir con otro chico. Ni comparación. Un ángel. Mientras estuve soltera, él no hizo intentos de nada. Cuando empecé a salir con el otro chico, volvió a la carga. Se metió en mi grupo de amigos. Sabe ser simpático y engancharse a cualquiera. Él era la víctima. Despertaba compasión. Era el pobre enamorado detrás de una chica que le despreciaba y que salía con otro en sus narices. Se lo montaba de lujo.
> 
> ...



Pues por el bien de los hijos que aun no has tenido, mandalo a paseo YA.

Y ojo, que se muy bien lo que es el TNP que lo veo todos los putos dias por el tipo de gente que me tengo que relacionar profesionalmente.

De momento, empieza por echarle menos culpas a el y mirate a ti misma, que él podra proponer lo que sea, pero si tu aceptas, la responsabilidad es tuya (salvo que tengas 14 años).

Seguramente tu tengas un cierto punto obsesivo que deberias mirar con un piscologo, porque eso es lo que te engancha al narcisista, el te mete en su montaña rusa de don perfecto el lunes, don hijoputa el martes y tu ahi siguiendolo y eso es devastador, te puedes llegar a quedar con la personalidad severamente dañada y problemas muy serios (y no es un decir).

Si no lo tienes claro lo de dejarlo, ponte DIU porque como tengas un crio va a sufrir lo inimaginable a cuenta de la relación con sus padres, aparte que le hara lo mismo que a ti y eso es letal para la psique del pequeño, al tener su referencia de apego apareciendo y desapareciendo de forma continua.


----------



## Gotthard (9 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Pero ha desaparecido o ha palmado?
> 
> Mi caso es similar solo que mi ex un dia me decia que me queria, otro que no era guapo para ella, otro que sus ex mejor, siempre triangulandome. Yo estaba enganchado a sustancias por mis flashbacks de estres postraumatico y era sexoadicto encima. Ella nunca me lo dio.
> 
> ...



Lo del juez de paz si y no. Puede arbitrar, pero no mediar. Es decir, si estais peleaos por unos muebles del ikea, es tu hombre. Cada juez de paz es una persona distinta y su trabajo es medio voluntario, asi que para temas complicados no es recomendable.

Para mediacion hace falta algo mas multidisciplinar y complejo. Normalmente es un tandem de dos profesionales, psicologo y/o abogado y hay varias técnicas de negociación que pondran de acuerdo al caso particular.

Puedes preguntar en los colegios de abogados o los colegios de psicologos y te daran alguna referencia util sobre estos profesionales. Fuera de españa tengo entendido que tienen mucha actividad, pero en españa somos mas de judicializar todo hasta los topes por chorradas.


----------



## CesareLombroso (9 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lo del juez de paz si y no. Puede arbitrar, pero no mediar. Es decir, si estais peleaos por unos muebles del ikea, es tu hombre. Cada juez de paz es una persona distinta y su trabajo es medio voluntario, asi que para temas complicados no es recomendable.
> 
> Para mediacion hace falta algo mas multidisciplinar y complejo. Normalmente es un tandem de dos profesionales, psicologo y/o abogado y hay varias técnicas de negociación que pondran de acuerdo al caso particular.
> 
> Puedes preguntar en los colegios de abogados o los colegios de psicologos y te daran alguna referencia util sobre estos profesionales. Fuera de españa tengo entendido que tienen mucha actividad, pero en españa somos mas de judicializar todo hasta los topes por chorradas.




Yo lo que necesito es alguien fino que vaya a su curro y me venda bien y que ella compre mi mercancia ( ojo no merca de droga sino mi persona).

Un juez de paz viendo lo que dices va a ser un sociata de mierda y no va a querer mediar en que el paco de turno quiera volver con su fulana de turno. Vamos ni de coña en este puto pais, lo que va a intentar es colarme una denuncia por acoso o lo que sea el "feministo" de turno sociata.

Habia pensado en un cura pero la sociata es ella y le dan fobia.

¿ Que se os ocurre?

Acabo de empezar otro libro de borderlines, la define perfectamente en las primeras paginas, asi es como aprendo yo, devorando el maximo numero de titulos sobre x trastorno, soy un puto codependiente huelebragas que acaba forense para comprender la mente de su enemigo.

Manda cojones mi puta vida, antiguamente devoraba lineas de blanca queriendo comprender mi puta vida y ahora lo hago con libros.
















Y la chica que ha posteado, a ver si se lee este y me hace un resumen









y me acabo de bajar 3 mas. Los devoro.


----------



## Gotthard (9 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Yo lo que necesito es alguien fino que vaya a su curro y me venda bien y que ella compre mi mercancia ( ojo no merca de droga sino mi persona).
> 
> Un juez de paz viendo lo que dices va a ser un sociata de mierda y no va a querer.
> 
> ...



Haz lo que te he comentado y no te sigas empapando por tu cuenta. Con alguien asi necesitas guia profesional o vuelves a la casilla de salida cada vez que intentes algo. La mediacion familiar es para ti, y mas la que puedan hacer psicologos, asi que ve a preguntar al colegio de psicologos o googlea "mediacion familiar" en el google maps de tu terruño.

Eso si, prepara billetes porque si el profesional es bueno, es caro.

Cuenta unos 400 al dia (las mediaciones pueden ser maratonianas).


----------



## CesareLombroso (9 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Haz lo que te he comentado y no te sigas empapando por tu cuenta. Con alguien asi necesitas guia profesional o vuelves a la casilla de salida cada vez que intentes algo. La mediacion familiar es para ti, y mas la que puedan hacer psicologos, asi que ve a preguntar al colegio de psicologos o googlea "mediacion familiar" en el google maps de tu terruño.
> 
> Eso si, prepara billetes porque si el profesional es bueno, es caro.
> 
> Cuenta unos 400 al dia (las mediaciones pueden ser maratonianas).




Voy a ser psicologo forense tio. Y aqui no me hacen falta estos tios porque en cuanto le llegue una carta de una mediacion conmigo ( no se si esta casada, con hijos, si se ha vuelto bollera o que coño hace) , me mete la denuncia de acoso. No es mi ex mujer

Ya plantee una mediacion familiar con psicopatas por el colegio de abogados y dijeron que no, costo creo que 60 euros el pedirla o 100 y por cabeza eran 60.

Se negaron y punto.

Tambien estuve en otra mediacion obligada por un juez y manipularon a la mediadora, una bulgara poli que luego fue detenida por camella, asi que fijate el percal...

La hermana de ella es psicologa y estoy seguro que me ha vendido a mi, la victima de psicopata o de yonky o algo asi, me hacen el contacto 0 que es la tecnica para indeseables cuando la puta victima soy yo. Por cierto, tengo post de que jamas, jamas vayais a una psicologa mujer, a no ser que sea una de las escasas reputadas que hay, el resto: perturbadas femilocas como las de mi clase, charos de pelo azul


----------



## Gotthard (9 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Voy a ser psicologo forense tio. Y aqui no me hacen falta estos tios porque en cuanto le llegue una carta de una mediacion conmigo ( no se si esta casada, con hijos, si se ha vuelto bollera o que coño hace) , me mete la denuncia de acoso. No es mi ex mujer
> 
> Ya plantee una mediacion familiar con psicopatas por el colegio de abogados y dijeron que no, costo creo que 60 euros el pedirla o 100 y por cabeza eran 60.
> 
> ...



Joder. Vaya telita. No te pregunto mas porque no es bueno hacerlo por aqui y me tengo que ir a sobar. Pero vaya bicho patas arriba que tienes enfrente. Va a joderte todo lo posible. De todas maneras no me queda claro que quieres conseguir con ese acercamiento... lo mejor es perderla de vista a ella y a su hermana para siempre.


----------



## Gotthard (9 Ago 2022)

Gran hilo. Me piro a sobar.


----------



## CesareLombroso (9 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Joder. Vaya telita. No te pregunto mas porque no es bueno hacerlo por aqui y me tengo que ir a sobar. Pero vaya bicho patas arriba que tienes enfrente. Va a joderte todo lo posible. De todas maneras no me queda claro que quieres conseguir con ese acercamiento... lo mejor es perderla de vista a ella y a su hermana para siempre.




Por que como me dijo un ex suyo "soy debil". Lo que quiero es verla 12 años despues y evaluarla con todo lo que se ahora de estos temas. Antes no sabia nada y me comi yo toda la culpa cuando ahora veo que la culpable era ella por inestable y usarme de cabeza turco, pero aun asi, confieso que sigo colado por ella, he llegado a la conclusion de que la mayoria de mis ex eran tlp.


ah los de la mediacion no eran esta ex, sino familiares que tienen un claro diagnostico real de psicopatia.


----------



## Karamba (9 Ago 2022)

Recuerdo que durante el con primer confinamiento encarcelamiento del Kóvic, una forera abrió un hilo reconociendo que era psicópata y que respondía preguntas. Lo típico. Realmente yo creo que lo era, además de que se lo tenía creído. Fue un hilo muy largo. Tenía ese mismo rollito supremacista que has demostrado en tu post. En realidad todos los _psaicos_, narcis, TLPs y demás tarados voluntarios creéis tener ese supremacismo frente a los demás, ya sea en aptitudes o en derechos.
Iba de durita (emocionalmente) y de que nada le afectaba, y tal y pascual. Recuerdo que hubo un forero que al final le cortó el rollo diciéndole que _«los psicópatas, igual que los neurotípicos, hacen chof si se les lanza de un 6º piso»._

Yo diferencio entre los tarados voluntarios (_psaicos_, narcis y borderlines) y los no voluntarios (p.e.: los esquizofrénicos). Los tarados voluntarios os caracterizáis por ser malas personas, así, directamente, aunque a veces intentéis despistarnos con alguna buena acción, y la única *habilidad* que tenéis es la de saber aprovecharos de la nobleza de las personas que sí son personas.

Tú no eres más inteligente que nosotros los "normales". Tú eres todo lo inteligente que te dejemos ser nosotros los neurotípicos y la sociedad en general. ¿Lo entiendes? ¿Lo admites sin que te tenga que calzar una hostia? Y si pertenecieses a mi entorno más cercano, también serías todo lo TLP que yo te dejase/permitiese. Y me importaría una mierda si eres hombre, mujer o maricón. ¿Lo entiendes? No me creo ni una mierda todas las excusitas que vais poniendo para justificaros en vuestra miseria moral: que si abandonos, que si violaciones infantiles, que si inseguridades, que si falta de autoestimita, etc. Lo que os hace bien a vosotros, y a la vez se impide el mal que hacéis a las personas que os rodean, es que os pongamos límites férreos e inamovibles. Y ya puedes ser todo lo TLP que quieras que por encima mío no pasas.

Con amor (no homo), pero con más REALISMO aún.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (9 Ago 2022)

Gracias cafre, pero a mi me parieron por el culo. Soy retra no diagnosticado.


----------



## Karamba (9 Ago 2022)

LoriRarita dijo:


> Yo estoy diagnosticada de trastorno de personalidad narcisista, y trastorno de personalidad anti-social. No hay tratamiento. Hay "terapia", hay "anti-depresivos", poco menos que placebos, pero no hay cura.
> 
> Yo lo reconozco, soy una persona que no me gustaría tenerme de compañera. Tampoco puedo evitarlo. Conozco alguien, y ya estoy evaluándolo y viendo flaquezas y usos posibles para esa persona, antes de darme cuenta conscientemente de lo que estoy pensando. Es como llevar un radar encendido las 24 horas: ¿lo quieres usar? ¡Genial! ¿No lo quieres usar? Da igual, está encendido, vas a usarlo.
> 
> ...



Otra que necesita terapia. ¡Qué joyita de (sub)ser!
Dile a tu terapeuta que te restriegue el cuerpo con hortigas 3 veces al día frotándote bien de arriba a abajo. Te quita la personalidad narcisista de vellón. Vas a ver qué risas. Si es necesario que te caliente el hocico también.
Apuesto a que te consideras feminista.


----------



## LetalFantasy (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (9 Ago 2022)

Joder en esos cartelones está descrita la mitad de mi familia. Y donde más me veo reflejado lo he mamado de mi madre. Cómo cuesta reprogramarse y deshacerse de los malos hábitos adquiridos. 

La educación empieza en casa. Menos mal que salí corriendo de aquella pocilga.


----------



## Karamba (9 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Droguita. Pero me cayó bien su sinceridad. La Esther Vilar de nuestro tiempo.



Ni de coña. Esa es una choni mexicana (o de donde sea).
Esther Vilar es una mujer como 150.000 veces más culta que esa persona, entre otras cosas.
La choni mexicana es la típica lorito repitecosas que puede dar el pego en _Yiutiub_ pero poco más. Hace unos años vi unos _vidéos_ suyos y me pareció una LdCÑ de campeonato. Zona NO-GO, como persona y como terapeuta.


----------



## vanderwilde (9 Ago 2022)

Bueno... Como las cucarachas. Le cierras un agujero y salen las hijas de puta por otro. Con esa gente, hay casos, que solo te dejan el suicidio. Le dan vueltas a la cabeza, no es que le den vueltas, es que son expertos en hacer daño y saber dónde atacar.

Que me lo pregunten a mí que mi puta madre es una maligna narcisista.

Esa gente son demonios, pero más preparados. Tienen teléfono, coche, etc. Anda que no se puede hacer daño con un simple teléfono hoy en día, más que con una bomba atómica.


----------



## el futuro (9 Ago 2022)

Al tarado tiro en la cabeza

PUM PUM

Y a la cuneta.


----------



## Archetet (9 Ago 2022)

Yo estoy diagnosticado de fobia social y esquizofrenia residual. Desde los 17 años. He tenido varios brotes psicóticos, he estado ingresado en psiquiátricos, he vivido en la calle, me he intentado suicidar 2 veces y tengo un historial de agresiones bastante largo. 
No tengo esos problemas de narcisismo y manipular gente, porque la gente es algo que procuro evitar. Solo he tenido 2 relaciones de pareja en 36 años, las dos fueron breves y nada satisfactorias. Acepté que es mejor estar solo.


----------



## Autómata (9 Ago 2022)

Buen hilo. Mi madre es TLP y Narcisista entre otros trastornos y marcó mi niñez. No le puse nombre hasta que tuve una relación sentimental tóxica a partir de la cual empecé a investigar, leer libros, testimonios de blogs etc... empecé a darme cuenta de como me condicionaba y de lo que pasaba. 
Antes de eso tuve sesiones con dos psicólogos (no duré mucho, no me convencen) , en la que no me aclararon NADA.


----------



## Raedero (9 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Por que como me dijo un ex suyo "soy debil". Lo que quiero es verla 12 años despues y evaluarla con todo lo que se ahora de estos temas. Antes no sabia nada y me comi yo toda la culpa cuando ahora veo que la culpable era ella por inestable y usarme de cabeza turco, pero aun asi, confieso que sigo colado por ella, he llegado a la conclusion de que la mayoria de mis ex eran tlp.
> 
> 
> ah los de la mediacion no eran esta ex, sino familiares que tienen un claro diagnostico real de psicopatia.




Es un gusto leerte la verdad y quería señalarte....que tiene toda la pinta de que te estás haciendo toda la cama para volver a "caer" con ella. Es que lo dices muy claro, que sigues enganchado. Sabiendo de antemano que eso no te va a generar más que disgustos, te estás fabricando la trampa mental y mortal para volver caer.

Sé razonable y olvídate de ella, es lo único que puedes y debes hacer.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> La abandonaste y está dolida.



Por eso a las mujeres, sobre todo españolas, no hay que dejarlas sino hacer que ellas te dejen.

Las españolas son fáciles y solo debes seguir cualquiera de éstos dos métodos:

1. Volverte machista. Dile cosas del tipo "yo no te permito que..." y lo que quieras. Por ejemplo: "Yo no te permito que salgas a la calle con esa falda". Al principio ella se creerá que estas de broma, así que debes reforzar el mensaje explicando que esa es tu forma de ser y que cuando estéis casados ella debe comportarse así o asao. Ella entrará en cólera, se largará, y esperará a que recapacites y pidas perdón, cosa que tú no harás. A las semanas ella llamará para ver si has recapacitado. Ahí tu puedes ignorar su llamada o decirle que no vas a cambiar así que mejor dejarlo.

2. Volverte pobre o "con familiar dependiente". Dile que quieres hacer planes de futuro con ella y que has hablado con tus padres para que os vayais a vivir con ellos para siempre. Dile que tú nunca dejarás sola a tu madre. También puedes aderezarlo con la revelación de tu "secreto" de que resulta que eres un alcoholico o tienes una enfermedad incurable así que estas muy contento de que ella vaya a estar con vosotros para ayudaros. Nada espanta mas a una española que saber que será ella la que debe cuidar a otros.

*Pero hagas lo que hagas, que sea ella la que corte contigo y no al revés.*


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Ago 2022)

*SÓLO IMPORTA EL COITO FECUNDADOR, ALGO QUE ERA EXCEPCIONAL EN NUESTRAS ANTEPASADAS.*

La hembra humana sólo ovulaba en muy contadas ocasiones cada 3 años aproximadamente , el resto del tiempo o estaba embarazada o lactando a un bebé y la lactancia inhibe la ovulación. Por lo tanto los coitos no fecundadores son irrelevantes, como rascar la espalda unos a otros o buscarse piojos. Si la hembra no está ovulando es más difícil que ocurra el orgasmo.

Las occidentales de esta generación están en celo todos los meses , algo que es antinatural y que nunca ha sucedido en la historia de la humanidad.
La regla es la destrucción del recubrimiento nutritivo del útero y del óvulo que esperaba ser fecundado y no ha sucedido . En nuestras antepasadas y las mujeres normales del resto del planeta , sí sucede. Por lo tanto la regla ( al igual que pasa con las gorilas ) era algo muy excepcional.

*Todas las hembras de todos los vertebrados tienen clítoris y lógicamente tiene una función biológica/fisiológica .*
El clítoris es como la lengua que detecta si el bolo alimenticio está ya masticado para deglutir.
Aunque sea todo instintivo podemos notar incluso un pelo en la lengua y eso nos molesta.

El coito en los humanos consiste en extraer el semen del anterior y finalmente disparar el propio en lo más profundo del útero para dificultar al siguiente su extracción. Las dos primeras eyaculaciones buscan fecundar. Lo demás que sale flojo es para atascar la entrada del útero.

y en este acto fisiológico es donde trabaja el clítoris. Es un órgano táctil que nota por el cambio de ritmo del macho, que está a punto de eyacular.
El meneo es un baile como el de los peces . sigue ahí esa capacidad ancestral de entender los tiempos de forma instintiva.

A diferencia de lo que los científicos creen y la gente en general, el semen no cae en la vagina ya que tiene unos ácidos muy potentes que lo mataría enseguida . La mujer que desea ser engendrada por ese hombre y no por otro , facilita el contacto de la salida de la uretra con la entrada de su útero , y el final del coito es la conexión entre ambos agujeros.

Es ahí cuando el hombre impulsa con fuerza y se queda unido para conseguir que entre el eyaculado después de hecho el vacío y limpieza del útero del semen del anterior.

Como la hembra humana es muy promiscua sobre todo en los pocos días fértiles , ella de forma instintiva es capaz de facilitar la fecundación del macho que ella elija, independiente de que sea su pareja habitual. Y AHÍ ES DONDE ENTRA EL ORGASMO :

*EL ORGASMO CONSISTE EN CONTRACIONES DEL ÚTERO PARA DESPLAZAR EL ÓVULO AL ENCUENTRO DEL SEMEN QUE ACABA DE ENTRAR.*


El sentido biológico de la promiscuidad es diversificar la genética de las crías y procurar que sea el macho más adecuado del entorno el padre de la futura cría.

No es infrecuente el engaño en los animales que se emparejan. La finalidad de la pareja es la colaboración para que puedan sobrevivir unas crías muy dependientes y que la madre sola no sería capaz de sacarlas adelante.

Se ve mejor en las aves :

NIDÍCOLAS son los pájaros que hacen nido y sus crías nacen poco desarrolladas , por lo tanto se emparejan y se turnan en los cuidados ( mamíferos que hacen madriguera )

NIDÍFUGOS , como las gallináceas que las crías al nacer ya se pueden alimentar por sí mismas y no necesita al macho ( ungulados como las cebras, o las focas ... )


LA MAYORÍA DE LAS AVES NO TIENEN PENE. Para expulsar el semen del anterior , los pájaros picotean el agujero de la hembra cuando sospechan que ha copulado con otro hasta que la hacen expulsar el contenido.

El loro vasa, es el único que tiene pene que se puede observar en este video. tiene una biología reproductiva y un sistema de apareamiento poco corriente. Las hembras al ser mayores que los machos predominan físicamente. La especie vive en grupos con poliginandria variable en la que cada hembra tiene entre 3 y 8 compañeros sexuales. Los machos han reaccionado evolucionado con falos que hacen durar la cópula hasta 90 minutos.4 Hay dos variedades de cópulas, las breves (de 1–3 segundos) y las prolongadas (de 36 minutos de media), en estas últimas con un enganche de cópula.

Vasa's Mating Again - Astro and Venus - YouTube







*El largo y curioso pene del pato sudamericano*
Dentro de las singularidades que existen en el mundo animal podemos encontrarnos con el ‘Oxyura vittata’, nombre científico de un tipo de pato conocido comúnmente como ‘malvasía argentina’ y que habita en Sudamérica (concretamente en Argentina, Chile, Paraguay, Uruguay, el sur de Brasil y Perú)...
blogs.20minutos.es


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (9 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> acabo de descubrir leyendo otro libro ahora mismo q hay dos tipos de disociacion, la de un lado del cerebro que es la clasica y la del otro que es obsesion. Yo tengo las 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues la verdad es que el trauma es el caldo de cultivo de muchos problemas mentales.
Además muchas sectas y demás usan el trauma en forma de abusos sexuales u otros para someter a la gente, porque logran crear una disociación en la mente de la persona.
Si de alguien nos advierte todo el entorno que esa persona no está bien es algo que hay que tener en cuenta siempre. 
Lo del juez de paz no tengo ni idea, gente que sepa de leyes por aquí igual puede aclara algo.


----------



## Matriz_81 (9 Ago 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> El mejor psicólogo de yutud y de la vida real



Creo que aciertas plenamente en la actitud de mi ex TLP respecto a mis padres. Se comportaba como la nuera perfecta. Atenta, se apuntaba las fechas de cumpleaños y hacía regalos personalizados. Era súper servicional, dulce, abnegada. Como dice tu colegui Piñuel, comportamientos de cartón piedra, intencionadamente hilvanados para enredar al entorno familiar y suplir su extenso vacío interior. En privado, era otro cantar. Mis padres desconocían su cara disfuncional. Una auténtica doctora Jekyll y mr hide.

Piñuel es un gran teórico (tengo su libro "Amor Zero") e imagino que también lo será en la práctica. De todas formas, desconfío de su benevolencia con los TLP.





¿Ganas de adquirir clientes o hay realmente curación/mejora notable en los TLP?


----------



## Matriz_81 (9 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> En la línea (pero profundizando mucho más) de lo que he dicho de que él la dejó tirada y ella está dolida.
> 
> Por otro lado, una pregunta sobre ese interesantísimo tema: ¿algunas enfermedades mentales sí serán reales, no?



¡Qué fácil es comentar alegremente -sin el conocimiento pleno de todos los detalles- sobre un infierno en vida con una TLP!

Definición perfecta de REVICTIMIZACIÓN. Mira a lo que podrías enfrentarte si topas con ellas:


----------



## LetalFantasy (9 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Creo que aciertas plenamente en la actitud de mi ex TLP respecto a mis padres. Se comportaba como la nuera perfecta. Atenta, se apuntaba las fechas de cumpleaños y hacía regalos personalizados. Era súper servicional, dulce, abnegada. Como dice tu colegui Piñuel, comportamientos de cartón piedra, intencionadamente hilvanados para enredar al entorno familiar y suplir su extenso vacío interior. En privado, era otro cantar. Mis padres desconocían su cara disfuncional. Una auténtica doctora Jekyll y mr hide.
> 
> Piñuel es un gran teórico (tengo su libro "Amor Zero") e imagino que también lo será en la práctica. De todas formas, desconfío de su benevolencia con los TLP.
> 
> ...



Piñuel es psicópata integrado además de gay.


----------



## Matriz_81 (9 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> *soy un puto codependiente huelebragas que acaba forense para comprender la mente de su enemigo.*



Grandiosa frase para tu firma.


----------



## Shy (9 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> La promiscuidad sexual y *la homosexualidad (hombres y mujeres)* es un síntoma de una crianza negligente y carente de afecto. No todos los niños lo desarrollarán pero sí muchos.



Claro que sí, guapi 

Si pretendes hablar en serio de este tema límpiate un poco la cabeza, anda, empieza por identificar tus propios prejuicios antes de explicar a los demás cómo funcionan las cosas.


----------



## Matriz_81 (9 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Ni de coña. Esa es una choni mexicana (o de donde sea).
> Esther Vilar es una mujer como 150.000 veces más culta que esa persona, entre otras cosas.
> La choni mexicana es la típica lorito repitecosas que puede dar el pego en _Yiutiub_ pero poco más. Hace unos años vi unos _vidéos_ suyos y me pareció una LdCÑ de campeonato. Zona NO-GO, como persona y como terapeuta.



A Letalfantasy ya le dije que se ponía de merca la señora esa. Se le ve muy intensita y es bandera roja de manual. Jamás me trataría con una psicóloga. Sería como preguntarle a los narigudos cómo neutralizarlos.





__





La feminista más peligrosa es la que se disfraza de antifeminista.


No falla. Aquella miserable progre, necesitada de validación social y sin rumbo en la vida, enmascara su feminismo disfrazándolo de antifeminismo. Tras infinidad de casos, os comento sus características fundamentales: - Tienen un ímpetu fuera de lo normal en desmentirlo. Les va la vida en ello...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## LetalFantasy (9 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> A Letalfantasy ya le dije que se ponía de merca la señora esa. Se le ve muy intensita y es bandera roja de manual. Jamás me trataría con una psicóloga. Sería como preguntarle a los narigudos cómo neutralizarlos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tábata no es psicóloga, ella ha sufrido mucho por estos arácnidos. Su madre y una hermana son narcisistas, su primera pareja cuando ella era muy joven también. Tiene un libro muy interesante contando su experiencia.


----------



## LetalFantasy (9 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Claro que sí, guapi
> 
> Si pretendes hablar en serio de este tema límpiate un poco la cabeza, anda, empieza por identificar tus propios prejuicios antes de explicar a los demás cómo funcionan las cosas.



Tu mensaje vacío de contenido es subnormalesco. Di algo coherente o te echo al ignore, mamarracho.


----------



## Matriz_81 (9 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Por eso a las mujeres, sobre todo españolas, no hay que dejarlas sino hacer que ellas te dejen.
> 
> Las españolas son fáciles y solo debes seguir cualquiera de éstos dos métodos:
> 
> ...



Evidentemente, ser un burbujo, a día de hoy te convierte en indeseable para una inmensa mayoría de mujeres. Poquísimas soportan nuestro "machismo", así que simplemente mostrándonos tal y como somos, la probabilidad de ser dejados son grandes. Salvo cuando topas con una TLP. Ellas tienen más aguante que tú y, salvo que estés muy chalado, por higiene mental la acabarás dejando (incluso, a pesar de ese sexo glorioso).

Querida @LetalFantasy, es cierto que los hombres solemos pensar mucho con la polla. Pero no todos con la misma intensidad. En mi caso, prefiero dejarla descansar que andar en estos fregaos.


----------



## Shy (9 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Tu mensaje vacío de contenido es subnormalesco. Di algo coherente o te echo al ignore, mamarracho.



No, no es vacío, establecer una correlación entre la homosexualidad y la supuesta buena o mala crianza sí que es de subnormales. Es un prejuicio típico de meapilas y/o de gente con poca formación que naturalmente condiciona tu manera de pensar. Todo lo que crees está mal fundamentado y cuando aciertas en algo es por pura casualidad. Tienes un discurso frívolo y ausente de rigor, superficial, lleno de consignas que te limitas a repetir, el de una persona emocional con poco bagaje cultural y experiencia vital. Escribiendo aquí no estás compartiendo nada, te importan una mierda las experiencias de los demás, sólo pretendes reafirmarte y que te hagan casito.

¿Te parece suficiente el contenido ahora?

Me puedes meter en el ignore o donde te salga del papo, no aportas nada.


----------



## LetalFantasy (9 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> No, no es vacío, establecer una correlación entre la homosexualidad y la supuesta buena o mala crianza sí que es de subnormales. Es un prejuicio típico de meapilas y/o de gente con poca formación que naturalmente condiciona tu manera de pensar. Todo lo que crees está mal fundamentado y cuando aciertas en algo es por pura casualidad. Tienes un discurso frívolo y ausente de rigor, superficial, lleno de consignas que te limitas a repetir, el de una persona emocional con poco bagaje cultural y experiencia vital. Escribiendo aquí no estás compartiendo nada, te importan una mierda las experiencias de los demás, sólo pretendes reafirmarte y que te hagan casito.
> 
> ¿Te parece suficiente el contenido ahora?
> 
> Me puedes meter en el ignore o donde te salga del papo, no aportas nada.



Todos los promiscuos que conozco tienen una familia de mierda, todos los gays que conozco familia de mierda, en muchos casos abusos sexuales. Es cierto que no todos pero la mayoría. El que no aportas nada eres tú, solo dices que estoy equivocada sin argumentar una mierda. Anda tira a comer pollas, maricón.


----------



## Shy (9 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Todos los promiscuos que conozco tienen una familia de mierda, todos los gays que conozco familia de mierda, en muchos casos abusos sexuales. Es cierto que no todos pero la mayoría. El que no aportas nada eres tú, solo dices que estoy equivocada sin argumentar una mierda. Anda tira a comer pollas, maricón.



    

¿Ves? La crítica a tu discurso de mierda implica que el que critica es maricón. Seguro que cuando te cruzas por la calle con un tío y ni te mira también es maricón. Tienes el mismo esquema mental que un progre que cuando le cuestionan el cambio climático es porque eres un loco contaminador, si se critican las políticas inclusivas es un racista, etc. Necesitas de reglas sean universales, claritas, que siempre funcionen, y como eso no existe retuerces la realidad para que encaje en ese esquemita mental que tienes cogido con alfileres.

Y no, no soy maricón, ya te gustaría. Y añade a la lista que te di antes una bajísima tolerancia a la frustración.


----------



## LetalFantasy (9 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> ¿Ves? La crítica a tu discurso de mierda implica que el que critica es maricón. Seguro que cuando te cruzas por la calle con un tío y ni te mira también es maricón. Tienes el mismo esquema mental que un progre que cuando le cuestionan el cambio climático es porque eres un loco contaminador, si se critican las políticas inclusivas es un racista, etc. Necesitas de reglas sean universales, claritas, que siempre funcionen, y como eso no existe retuerces la realidad para que encaje en ese esquemita mental que tienes cogido con alfileres.
> 
> Y no, no soy maricón, ya te gustaría.



No tengo tiempo para NPC que no aportan nada. Me aburres. Al ignore.


----------



## Shy (9 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> No tengo tiempo para NPC que no aportan nada. Me aburres. Al ignore.



Copias mis palabras y ningún argumento. Estás en un foro, cretina.


----------



## calzonazos (9 Ago 2022)

LoriRarita dijo:


> Yo estoy diagnosticada de trastorno de personalidad narcisista, y trastorno de personalidad anti-social. No hay tratamiento. Hay "terapia", hay "anti-depresivos", poco menos que placebos, pero no hay cura.
> 
> Yo lo reconozco, soy una persona que no me gustaría tenerme de compañera. Tampoco puedo evitarlo. Conozco alguien, y ya estoy evaluándolo y viendo flaquezas y usos posibles para esa persona, antes de darme cuenta conscientemente de lo que estoy pensando. Es como llevar un radar encendido las 24 horas: ¿lo quieres usar? ¡Genial! ¿No lo quieres usar? Da igual, está encendido, vas a usarlo.
> 
> ...



Interesante, si te interesa un chico o chica y no puedes arrebatarle de su pareja, que haces? Te obsesionas y estás meses de acoso y derribo o pasas a por siguiente víctima?

Por cierto cómo eres físicamente? Eres lo que se considera una tía buena? Lo digo porque todas estas víctimas nunca lo son de una fea o feo o de un gordo o gorda


----------



## calzonazos (9 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Copias mis palabras y ningún argumento. Estás en un foro, cretina.



Es idiota esa subnormal ni caso, quiere eliminar al 66% de la población en España y que todo funcionará igual


----------



## ahondador (9 Ago 2022)

Tiresias dijo:


> A los psicópatas ni agua, cero contacto, o te destrozan la vida.



Lo que pasa es que muchos tienen una personalidad atractiva.
No me cabe la duda de que P.Schez. es un psicópata y ahí está, de mayordomo mayor del país


----------



## LetalFantasy (9 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que muchos tienen una personalidad atractiva.
> No me cabe la duda de que P.Schez. es un psicópata y ahí está, de mayordomo mayor del país



Todos los psicópatas llegan lejos porque carecen de cualquier escrúpulo. Son al sistema lo que el culo y la mierda. Están en todas las posiciones de poder, les es fácil llegar y además es lo que buscan, les encanta.


----------



## ahondador (9 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Todos los psicópatas llegan lejos porque carecen de cualquier escrúpulo. Son al sistema lo que el culo y la mierda. Están en todas las posiciones de poder, les es fácil llegar y además es lo que buscan, les encanta.




Así es, luego se hacen crear una pátina de persona con sentimientos y así cierran el círculo perfecto del embaucador filibustero y sin escrúpulos


----------



## Vnsky77 (9 Ago 2022)

Yo he leído algunas cosas de Piñuel, pero al final parece que solo hay blanco o negro, no sé, es como muy extremista, al final hay muchos comportamientos que pueden encajar, pero supongo que unos obedecerán a unas cosas y otros a otras....como saber -casos extremos aparte,claro- se está dentro de una de esas dinámicas?


----------



## Vnsky77 (9 Ago 2022)

Quiero decir, cuando alguien te alaga en exceso, no deja de intentarlo....puede ser que esté enamorado hasta el tuétano o es abuso narcisista y automáticamente ha convertido a esa persona en un trofeo a conseguir etc etc??


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (9 Ago 2022)

Raedero dijo:


> Es un gusto leerte la verdad y quería señalarte....que tiene toda la pinta de que te estás haciendo toda la cama para volver a "caer" con ella. Es que lo dices muy claro, que sigues enganchado. Sabiendo de antemano que eso no te va a generar más que disgustos, te estás fabricando la trampa mental y mortal para volver caer.
> 
> Sé razonable y olvídate de ella, es lo único que puedes y debes hacer.



Exacto, a esa gente hay que hacerle contacto cero, es la única forma de que no puedan hacerte nada ni tengan poder sobre ti.
Es lo que hice con mi madre, y la muy cabrona intentaba chantajear a través de mensajes a mi hermana y mi cuñado, pero le cortamos el grifo y se acabó el problema. Bloqueo en teléfonos y no hacer acto de presencia por donde vive y listo. Menos mal que mi hermana la mayor también pasa de ella porque fue maltratada como yo.
Con esas personas no se puede retomar contacto porque van a seguir haciendo daño.
A mí esto me lo aconsejó una psicóloga y es la mejor decisión que he podido tomar en mi vida. CONTACTO CERO, y que no se puedan comunicar contigo de ninguna manera ni a través de otros para chantajear. No volváis jamás con esa gente, ya sean familiares, ex parejas, amigos, lo que sea.


----------



## ueee3 (9 Ago 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Si eres un Dios dicen que tienes una enfermedad , esto no es serio y es la prueba de que la psiquiatría fue inventada por satanistas
> Jesucristo le condenaron en la cruz por decir que era Dios
> Ahora te condenan con esquizofrenia si dices que eres X Dios
> Yo soy el Dios Yahve del antiguo testamento y no puedo demostrarlo como ellos no pueden demostrar que existe esa enfermedad imaginaria
> Las unicas enfermedades reales son las físicas , es decir, las que se pueden demostrar



¿Niegas que existan los delirios?


----------



## CesareLombroso (9 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Piñuel es psicópata integrado además de gay.




Mi madre y varias amigas mujeres que lo han visto opinan idem. Aunque yo opino que es tlp psicopatizado. Un forero me paso unas fotos de el presuntamente puesto, la puedes poner @cafrestan3 ?

Me hace mucha gracia cuando describe a los narcisistas "si operaciones de estetica, maquinas para mejorarse etc" y va el tio pasado de botox y quemao de rayos uva y con el pelo tintao a rodillo.


----------



## CesareLombroso (9 Ago 2022)

En mi caso un dia me decia que queria salir conmigo, nos enrollabamos, luego que no me veia atractivo para salir con ella ( y para que vienes en tren 2 años a mi casa a verme???) me triangulaba con otros que nunca sabre si eran reales o inventados. Logre hablar con un ex y me conto exactamente lo mismo que yo sufria.

Me decia que mañana no podia venir porque quedaba con un militar paraca que me vendia como un Rambo y 14 años despues en facebook he descubierto que era su tio de 60 tacos con nietos!!!

Luego me mandaba emails reprochandome mis actuaciones donde me hundia ( los he releido este mes y con lo que se esto es el tipico cambio de humor y proyeccion TLP que yo me comia como un tolili para ser culpabilizado) y yo empece a meterme mierdas como modo de salir del trauma, que para colmo uso contra mi "toxicomano perdedor mala persona", lo 1 y 2 era real, lo 3 era proyeccion de lo que ella era.

Con lo que se ahora era una tlp severa con extremos altibajos emocionales y narcisista.

Lo que nunca sabre es si me quiso de verdad y yo la cague por mis explosiones de furia cuando ya no podia mas con esos emails que me mandaba o si solo me queria de paseador pagacenas y me dio la patada cuando se saco la carrera y salio de esa aldea infernal. Creo que si me quiso pero paso de la idealizacion a la devaluacion, que es clasico de estas TLP. Muchas me prometieron amor eterno y nunca mas me cogieron el tel... cosa que en su epoca nunca pude encajar y me fue devaluando y metiendo mas aun en mis adicciones.

Creo que la culpa era de su madre sobreprotectora agobiante, la mia era igual. Un dia en un restaurante la llamo como 5 o 6 veces "por si necesitaba algo", coño estas en un puto restaurante y hay carta y camareros, lo unico que no necesita es que le des por el culo cada 2 minutos so charo. Ya solo ese agobio es motivo de ser TLP, ya mas no se porque siempre me ocultó su vida, se que se quiso suicidar y eso con lo que se ahora es TLP 100%, le hacian bullying en su penoso pueblo y nadie queria ir con ella y ademas tenia problemas de poliquistes ovaricos y mucha testosterona, paso de ser como un medio travelo a ser un pibon en un año por efecto de las hormonas.

La madre no la conozco pero por las fotos parece una insufrible colgada charo.

Aunque eso me sucedio a mi tambien en pueblos de lumpenes...


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (9 Ago 2022)

No, de ésa me libro, lo que trato de cambiar es mi sobrerreacción con un poco de ingenuidad impostada, no tomar decisiones durante un calentón, discutir las cosas con la almohada, dejar a un lado mis dotes de adivino y preguntar más. Sin sangre de horchata sería otro psicópata más, lo llevo en los genes.


----------



## Talosgüevos (9 Ago 2022)

TDS PTS y TDS LCS, eso de TLP describe perfectamente al 99,99% de las mujerAs.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Karamba (9 Ago 2022)

NO, no es normal.
Si fuese normal, también aceptarías como normal que te lo hiciesen a ti. Pero esto ya te parece menos normal y más difícil de aceptar, ¿a que sí?

TDS TLP. Tú también, y lo sabes.


----------



## Karamba (9 Ago 2022)

@CesareLombroso, 
1º) Aléjate de ese subser. La viogén te está observando desde arriba como un dron merodeador. _Hands off_. Contacto cero absoluto. La distancia es tu amiga como con un mal wifi, tú ya _sabeh mi amol_.  (No homo)
2º) Vas a necesitar un Juez de Guerra, en lugar de un Juez de Paz.
3º) No tienes absolutamente nada que hablar ni que aclarar con esa "persona"
4º) En este tema, no creo que te vaya a hacer ningún bien tanto conocimiento (=tu carrera). A veces se vive mejor en la ignorancia y el desconocimiento. Se procesan mejor las cosas con 3 conceptillos que con 3000. Vas a tener muchas tentaciones de intentar explicar comportamientos que NO son justificables. Si no son justificables, ¿para qué las explicaciones?
5º) Han pasado muchos años y sigues dándoles vueltas. Aprende a vivir o sigue viviendo CON CICATRICES. Asume las cicatrices y acéptalas. Acabar como Meg Ryan por querer quitarte cicatrices es peor .

Y se podrían añadir muchas cosas, pero cuanto más breve y conciso el mensaje, tanto mejor.


----------



## Matriz_81 (9 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Piñuel es psicópata integrado además de gay.



¿Pruebas para tal aseveración?


----------



## LetalFantasy (9 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> ¿Pruebas para tal aseveración?



Ninguna, me lo dijo otra psicópata. Entre ellos se reconocen. Su carta natal encaja.


----------



## Matriz_81 (9 Ago 2022)

Yo puedo ser un poco Tonto La Polla, pero no TLP


----------



## Jota-Erre_3.0 (9 Ago 2022)

Un hilo super interesante, poco puedo aportar que no se haya dicho, siempre hacen eso cuando intentas dejar a una persona asi, perseguirte, chantaje emocional, y si no pueden hacerse la victima con tus familiares y amigos, la única manera de poder dejarla definitivamente es que haga algo malo gordo y dejen de verla como una victima, y con suerte que consiga pronto otra presa con la que sustituirte.


----------



## thanos2 (9 Ago 2022)

Lo mejor que puede hacer un psicópata es desaparecer. Pero disfrutan tanto jodiendo la vida a los demás que nunca lo hacen.


----------



## Karamba (9 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> ¡Qué fácil es comentar alegremente -sin el conocimiento pleno de todos los detalles- sobre un infierno en vida con una TLP!
> Definición perfecta de REVICTIMIZACIÓN. Mira a lo que podrías enfrentarte si topas con ellas:



Mira, esta es la misma chiquilla. La canción la canta ella pero no es suya. Es un _cover_.
No sé si es más inquietante que ella fuera la autora, o que no siendo ella la autora, la cante.
Puede parecer una canción incocente, incluso te podría despertar simpatías si no fuera porque llevamos muchos años ya viendo el destrozo que están dejando en la sociedad.

_Carla - El lobo feroz [De espaldas al patriarcado] (cover)_


feminismo o empoderamiento + TLP = Combo mortal

Esas personas necesitan LÍMITES claros. Cero empatías ni sentimentalismos, mucho menos externalizarlos. Te debes mantener firme como la SuperNanny cuando un niño pequeño la berreaba con pataletas. Y en el momento que sientas una escalación en el conflicto, cortar la escalación inmediatamente como lo hacía César (_El encantador de perros_). Es más fácil bajarte un perro de la chepa cuando está en nivel 3 que cuando ha alcanzado el nivel 9. Tienen que darse cuenta que cuando hay un enfrentamiento, éste se resuelve con un perdedor, y que el TLP va a ser siempre-siempre-siempre quien pierda. Sí, ya sé que es muy machista, heteropatriarcal y tal (@cafrestan3). Al final es todo conductismo (Skinner). Si tienes que tratar irremediablemente con un TLP, cómprate un libro de César Millán y no las mariconadas con portada lila y título reconfortante para el TLP.

Los casos de TLP y _te-le-peísmo_ van a aumentar exponencialmente los próximos años. De hecho, ya son una plaga.


Spoiler: Spoiler



@cafrestan3, no me extraña que éste sea el que más te ha gustado.
Y los que menos os gustan son los que os veis reflejados como monstruos. Los TLPs odiáis los espejos y sois durísimos de mollera.


----------



## Karamba (9 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Yo puedo ser un poco Tonto La Polla, pero no TLP



La @Arboleda del bosque no le ha dejado ver el árbol.
Ni se ha visto el vídeo. Si es la misma chiquilla la que dice que es TLP, y además tiene varios vídeos al respecto...... En fin....


----------



## LetalFantasy (9 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Mira, esta es la misma chiquilla. La canción la canta ella pero no es suya. Es un _cover_.
> No sé si es más inquietante que ella fuera la autora, o que no siendo ella la autora, la cante.
> Puede parecer una canción incocente, incluso te podría despertar simpatías si no fuera porque llevamos muchos años ya viendo el destrozo que están dejando en la sociedad.
> 
> ...



El progresismo consiste en "recoger" a lo peorcito de la sociedad, vagos, parásitos, tarados, enfermos, trastornados mentales, etc, ponerles un altavoz y darles subvenciones. Mete aquí LGTSDFADKFJASD que son casi todos narcisistas, antifas y trastornadas varias del coño. Agitar, servir al gusto.


----------



## Karamba (9 Ago 2022)

Tócate los cojones, Mari Loli.
 
NO. La que me estás dando la razón eres tú a mí cuando te he dicho que _«Tú también eres TLP, y lo sabes»_. 
Que intentas escurrirte y salirte con la tuya, aunque con tu silencio ya haya quedado claro que te parece normal el _telepeísmo_ proyectado por ti hacia los demás, pero no te parece de ninguna manera admisible el _telepeísmo_ dirigido hacia tu persona. Es decir: Tú como victimaria, todo OK y NORMAL. Tú como víctima, inadmisible.
Otra que seguro que se considera feminista.

Dale una vueltas, anda, que no es tan difícil de ENTENDER.
Aunque para ti sí que sea muy difícil de ACEPTAR.


----------



## Karamba (9 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> El progresismo consiste en "recoger" a lo peorcito de la sociedad, vagos, parásitos, tarados, enfermos, trastornados mentales, etc, ponerles un altavoz y darles subvenciones. Mete aquí LGTSDFADKFJASD que son casi todos narcisistas, antifas y trastornadas varias del coño. Agitar, servir al gusto.



Sí...... pero la afirmación es completable con que un coñocentrismo sin progresismo tiene los mismos resultados.
Está claro que el progresismo* tiene la mayoría de acciones en el consejo de administración, pero hay muchos "accionistas minoritarios".

*Editado por errata.


----------



## Karamba (9 Ago 2022)

Lógicamente, el TDS TLP es una generalización. Igual que el TDS PTS.
Para mí (personalmente), el TLP es un trastorno de la conducta, que es el origen.
Y no es un trastorno de la personalidad, que es la consecuencia, ya que con cada conducta vas forjando o construyendo la personalidad. Es la "teoría de la identidad". Con cada acto (conducta) vas construyendo tu personalidad, es un ladrillo más en la construcción de la personalidad.

Y sí, las mujeres sí sois bombas de relojería. No me interesa tanto si es por biología o por constructo social. (Sólo) Me interesa la constatación pura y dura de la realidad, del _status quo_, lo vigente, lo constatable, sin entrar además en el porqué de ello. Porque cuando entramos en la búsqueda de causas, caemos en la normalización, precisamente lo que has afirmado tú: que _«es normal»_. Puede ser la norma o lo habitual, pero convengamos que normal-normal, lo que se dice normal, ni es normal ni debe ser normal.... porque si no, entraríamos en el principio de reciprocidad o bidireccionalidad. Y como nadie quiere eso, es mejor reconocer que NO es normal. Lo mismo con el TLP. El TLP debe de darse cuenta que las cosas funcionan mientras que no se le deje que "la arme". Y si la arma, su único destino es perder. El TLP debe darse cuenta de aquello de _«Vamos a llevarnos bien, eh»_

La permisividad en las conductas es lo que lleva mayoritariamente al _telepeísmo_, aunque a los psiquiatras y psicólogos les gustan las explicaciones "históricas", tipo ver el origen en un abandono infantil, o una violación infantil. Yo personalmente no me creo una mierda, puesto que los TLPs se caracterizan precisamente por ser victimistas y manipuladores. Con estas teorías lo único que hacen es reforzar la psique del TLP. Ojo, que no estoy diciendo que no haya abandono infantil o violación de niños. Pero, afortunadamente, ni en estos casos las personas acaban siendo TLPs, sino muchas veces personas totalmente íntegras.


----------



## Karamba (9 Ago 2022)

Exacto. Has dado en la palabra.


----------



## Albtd43 (9 Ago 2022)

Todas las mujeres al principio me tienen miedo, si he conocido a alguna TLP de esas no lo ha demostrado. Siempre obedientes, nunca se quejan, hacen lo que les digo, sumisas, se rien de mis gilipolleces, bajan la cabeza, no discuten, no faltan el respeto. 

Supongo que tener el cuerpo de un armario empotrado ayuda bastante en la proyección mental. Y arrogancia, mucha arrogancia. 

Siempre lo he dicho: No existen mujeres locas, sólo hombres débiles que no saben controlarlas.


----------



## Jota-Erre_3.0 (9 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Someramente... sin detalles porque duele.
> 
> Conoces a una chica joven, guapa, dulce, cariñosa... te enamoras, haces planes y sigue asi durante años, te compras una casa con ella y cuando parece que todo va para delante tras 6 o 7 años, todo empieza a cambiar, ella empieza a mostrar fobia social, pasa de ser una gran profesional a no poder conservar un trabajo, lios con vecinos y familia... se arreglara, te empeñas en pensar, pero solo hace empeorar. Psiquiatras, psicologos, pastillas... y todo sigue empeorando, la relacion se vuelve durisima y acaba pasando de ser marital a casi paterno filial porque estas cuidando a una persona con grandes dependencias psicologicas, pero luchas porque llevas mas de una decada amando a esa mujer y tienes fe en su recuperacion
> Mil diagnosticos hasta que le dicen que es TLP, mas pastillas, mas psiquiatras hasta que un dia llegas a casa y solo te encuentras una nota de suicidio... se te cae el mundo encima, corres a la policia donde te dicen que es mayor de edad y que no pueden hacer nada, te vuelves loco, dos dias despues aparece con sobredosis pero viva, ingreso en Benito Menni, alta y para casa.
> ...



Lo siento.
Pero he de decirte, tras pasar por algo parecido (pero con gatos), que estas en un error, es una liberación, no debes sentirte culpable, haz tu vida con una persona “normal” no te sientas culpable, seguro que lo has hecho ya durante mucho tiempo.
Animo.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

Yo digo que para mí todos los tarados voluntarios (_psaicos_, narcis y TLPs) son malas personas porque eligen libremente sus actos y son plenamente conscientes de ellos, tanto en el momento de cometerlos como después de cometerlos. No están enajenados de sus facultades como una esquizofrénico en un brote, para entendernos. Y sí, pienso que el _telepeísmo_ crece, se desarrolla y se instaura mayoritariamente porque se consiente. Por eso también he dicho antes que es primariamente en origen un transtorno de la conducta que luego.... sí afecta a la personalidad, pero luego, como consecuencia.

Todos los que yo denomino tarados voluntarios (_psaicos_, narcis y TLPs) comparten muchos rasgos, y hay algunos otros que son diferenciadores o excluyentes, pero el diagnóstico "médico" no es tan fácil como podemos pensar a priori. De hecho, muchos no sólo llevan nombre, por ejemplo: borderline; sino nombre y apellidos, como por ejemplo borderline con rasgos _________. Es decir, no son tipos puros de transtornos: _psaicos_ a secas, narcis a secas, o TLPs a secas, sino que se solapan. Y luego es que hay un montón de subtipos dentro del tipo general. Por ejemplo, el narci (=narcisista), por ejemplo tiene no sé cuántos subtipos.

De hecho, lo que les suele pasar a estas personas que hacen un peregrinaje por diferentes "profesionales" es que el psicólogo A les diagnosticó un nombre y un apellido, y luego el psicólogo B les diagnostica otro nombre y otro apellido. Vamos.... que la diferenciación no es clara ni para los propios "profesionales". En el bar, y en la calle, calificaríamos a esas personas simplemente como "malas personas", "personas con mal fondo", o como tú lo quieras llamar.

Todas las personas, incluso las neurotípicas, es decir, las personas "normales" podemos manifestar puntualmente alguna conducta que aislada podría catalogarse como _psaico_, narci o TLP. Hay un forero que lo ha explicado muy bien (sin querer):
¿Sabes cuál es la delgada línea que divide la gordura de la obesidad? Yo no. Pero sé que hay una cosa que es gordura, y otra que es obesidad. Y que no son lo mismo. Del mismo modo puedes preguntarte: _«¿cúál es la delgada línea que divide el TLP del egoísmo? ¿Por qué no es sólo egoísmo?»_ Pues no sé cuál es la delgada línea que divide el egoísmo del _telepeísmo,_ pero sé que el egoísmo está contenido en el _telepeísmo_, igual que la gordura está contenida en la obesidad.

Respecto a esto que dices: _«y no se debería hacer (como si fuera siempre injustificada)»_
Cuidado con esto... Si decimos que está justificada, está justificada para ti y para mí. A eso le llamaríamos racionalidad, o si quieres empatía. Precisamente esta palabra (empatía) suele ser muy manoseada por los tarados voluntarios como chantaje emocional hacia sus víctimas. Es como si te subes a un ring, y pretendes que sólo tú vas a golpear. No, si te subes a un ring, vas a repartir pero también vas a recibir, en términos boxeísticos. Si además de presentar la conducta reprobable, primero la niegas (_«yo no he hecho eso»_ o _«yo no he sido»_), luego la justificas (_«bueno, sí lo he hecho pero ha sido por tu culpa»_), más tarde te jactas de ello (_«que se joda»_ o _«que listo/a que soy»_), y finalmente afirmas que sólo lo puedes hacer tú (_«es que yo soy especialito»_ o _«es que tengo la regla»_).... es como si hubieses multiplicado la gravedad de esa conducta. Ahí es cuando vas recolectando puntos para pasar de gordo a obeso.

Respecto a esto que dices: _«Enfadarse si no haces lo que otra persona quiere por ej no sería ser TLP, sería ser una mierda de persona»_
Es que los TLPs son efectivamente una mierda de personas, también.

_Respecto a esto que dices: «Son personas parásitas y ser parásito no es intrínsicamente femenino ni TLP»_
Sí y no, y según cómo quieras ver la película.
Hay quien se conformaría diciendo: _«He tenido tal conducta PERO no soy TLP»._ [Aaay, los "peros"]_._
Y hay quien podría pensar: _«He tenido tal conducta Y ESA CONDUCTA es compatible con un TLP»._ Es decir, mantener conductas que SÍ SON COMPATIBLES, QUE ENCAJAN PERFECTAMENTE con un TLP, a mí personalmente no me parece motivo de orgullo y satisfacción, aunque "clínicamente" pudiesen decirme que no soy TLP.

De nuevo la delgada línea roja.... y cómo quiera ver cada uno la película.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> En una empresa que monté con un socio, tiempo ha, tuvimos una entrevista con una chica que hubiésemos contratado, porque en la entrevista era la candidata ideal, si no hubiese encontrado yo su blog, un par de dìas despuès de la entrevista, donde contaba que ella tenía TLP y nos ponía a parir de forma brutal en la entrada del día de la entrevista.



Esa aparte de TLP era gilipollas.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Un borderline no es psicópata, aunque se les puede confundir porque ambos tienen comportamiento antisocial: manipulación, falta de empatía, mentiras, egoísmo extremo, etc. Hay cosas que (aunque sutiles) marcan la diferencia, el borderline sufre emocionalmente, el psicópata no. El primero te puede amargar la vida pero también se la jode el mismo, es consciente de la pérdida de control que tiene sobre sí mismo y eso hace que esté permanentemente jodido, de hecho el índice de suicidios es muy alto. El psicópata no sólo no lo pasa mal con su comportamiento sino que disfruta jodiéndote, se gusta, se siente superior y jamás se suicidan. En el caso del TLP, con la edad, la cosa suele ir a menos, se estabiliza e incluso baja. El psicópata nace y muere así, de hecho con la edad se va perfeccionando.



Aunque en teoría ambas son personalidades muy tóxicas, pero en la práctica no tienen nada que ver, porque la capacidad de engaño y para hacerte daño del psicópata es potencialmente muy superior, al ser totalmente conscientes y premeditadas todas sus conductas.

El psicópata no tiene alma y es un ser perverso, incapaz de sentir algo bueno hacia nadie, y solo te va a tratar como una cosa, te manipulará para sus intereses y cuando ya no les sirvas te tirará como una colilla. Es perfectamente consciente del daño que hace, y carece de empatía, por lo que no tiene límite. Puede ser muy peligros confrontar con un psicópata, jamás lo hagas. En cuanto descubras uno de ellos debes alejarte inmediatamente de el (o ella) pero sin que parezca que lo has descubierto. contacto 0.

El borderline te hará sufrir, tendrá ataques de ira y te insultará, hundirá tu autoestima cuando pase de la fase de idealizarte a devaularte, se victimizará y te culpará de lo mal que se siente, pero a diferencia del psicópata, no son conscientes del daño que hacen a los demás.
¿Por qué? Porque están tan encerrado en sí mismos, en lo mal que se sienten, que no ven que al mismo tiempo que se hacen daño a si mismos están haciendo daño a los demás.
Su manipulación no es consciente como la del psicópata, sino inconsciente, porque necesitan hacerlo para sentirse mejor. Al descargar las culpas de lo que les pasa en otros, sienten alivio.
Es decir, parece que te están manipulando, pero no lo hacen interesadamente para conseguir algo de ti como el psicópata, sino de manera inconsciente, para sentirse mejor. A efectos prácticos puede parecer lo mismo, pero el nivel de daño que puede causar un psicópata en ti es muy superior, precisamente porque esa manipulación es totalmente consciente, intencionada y no tiene límite.

Los borderline tienen un nivel de empatía bajo, pero no es nulo como en los psicópatas y a diferencia de estos, si ven a las personas como personas y no como cosas y son capaces de sentir cosas buenas hacia ellos (aunque en cualquier momento pueden sentir todo lo contrario, ya que pasan del blanco al negro en segundos).
Aunque son rencorosos, confrontar con un TLP no es tan peligroso, y el contacto 0 no es tan imprescindible. Cuando descubres uno, basta con no implicarte demasiado emocionalmente con el para que no te haga sufrir, ya que con las personas que no tiene cercanía se comportan con normalidad.

Resumiendo, el psicópata te destruirá siempre, mientras que el TLP solo te hará daño si hay implicación emocional cercana.

El perfil del OP parece más bien el de un psicópata que un TLP, pues un TLP no te va a perseguir si le dejas, sino que intentará devaluarte ante los demás para no sentir que ha perdido algo importante.

Curiosamente los psicópatas y narcisistas y los TLP se atraen mutuamente, curioso, ¿no?


----------



## LetalFantasy (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Aunque en teoría ambas son personalidades muy tóxicas, pero en la práctica no tienen nada que ver, porque la capacidad de engaño y para hacerte daño del psicópata es potencialmente muy superior, al ser totalmente conscientes y premeditadas todas sus conductas.
> 
> El psicópata no tiene alma y es un ser perverso, incapaz de sentir algo bueno hacia nadie, y solo te va a tratar como una cosa, te manipulará para sus intereses y cuando ya no les sirvas te tirará como una colilla. Es perfectamente consciente del daño que hace, y carece de empatía, por lo que no tiene límite. Puede ser muy peligros confrontar con un psicópata, jamás lo hagas. En cuanto descubras uno de ellos debes alejarte inmediatamente de el (o ella) pero sin que parezca que lo has descubierto. contacto 0.
> 
> ...



Ojo, hay borderlines narcisistas y borderlines no narcisistas.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Lo que más caracteriza a un TLP es que, por algo que funciona mal en su cabeza, viven encerrados en sí mismos, y se sienten tan mal que no ven el daño que causan a su alrededor. 
Es decir, todo gira en torno a "me siento mal", pero en vez de buscar la causa interna en ellos mismos, siempre la buscan en los demás.
Y todo su comportamiento va encaminado a, desde esa busqueda hacia fuera, sentirse mejor (sin exito por supuesto, porque son todos destructivos).

De ahí vienen todos los comportamientos victimistas, de devaluación y el menosprecio, las descargas de ira, el culpar a los demás de todo.

Pero todos estos problemas se manifiestan básicamente cuando hay una implicación emocional: pareja, amistad muy intima, familia cercana. Cuando no hay cercanía su comportamiento es más normal.


----------



## Euron G. (10 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Someramente... sin detalles porque duele.
> 
> Conoces a una chica joven, guapa, dulce, cariñosa... te enamoras, haces planes y sigue asi durante años, te compras una casa con ella y cuando parece que todo va para delante tras 6 o 7 años, todo empieza a cambiar, ella empieza a mostrar fobia social, pasa de ser una gran profesional a no poder conservar un trabajo, lios con vecinos y familia... se arreglara, te empeñas en pensar, pero solo hace empeorar. Psiquiatras, psicologos, pastillas... y todo sigue empeorando, la relacion se vuelve durisima y acaba pasando de ser marital a casi paterno filial porque estas cuidando a una persona con grandes dependencias psicologicas, pero luchas porque llevas mas de una decada amando a esa mujer y tienes fe en su recuperacion
> Mil diagnosticos hasta que le dicen que es TLP, mas pastillas, mas psiquiatras hasta que un dia llegas a casa y solo te encuentras una nota de suicidio... se te cae el mundo encima, corres a la policia donde te dicen que es mayor de edad y que no pueden hacer nada, te vuelves loco, dos dias despues aparece con sobredosis pero viva, ingreso en Benito Menni, alta y para casa.
> ...



Si leer esto a uno no le remueve el alma, es que estamos muy mal ya.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Ojo, hay borderlines narcisistas y borderlines no narcisistas.



Y todos los psicópatas son narcisistas, pero no todos los narcisistas son psicópatas. 

Los TLP también presentan casi siempre rasgos narcisistas, aunque puedan estar más o menos marcados. Pero no todos los narcisistas son TLP.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Si leer esto a uno no le remueve el alma, es que estamos muy mal ya.



A mi me remueve el alma que alguien pueda sentir que su vida ya no tiene sentido porque la mujer a la que amaba, decidió quitarse la vida de manera voluntaria, y que se sienta culpable por ello.
Nuestro sentido en la vida no es salvar la vida de nadie, sino vivir.
Y el que escribe eso parece un muerto en vida, o eso trasmite al menos.
Me da que el que escribe eso tiene también algún trauma de la infancia o algo, no es normal.


----------



## Euron G. (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> pueda sentir que su vida ya no tiene sentido porque la mujer a la que amaba, decidió quitarse la vida de manera voluntaria, y que se sienta culpable por ello.



Una lamentable simplificación de la historia que ha intentado transmitir el forero. Buenas noches, majo.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Aunque en teoría ambas son personalidades muy tóxicas, pero en la práctica no tienen nada que ver, porque la capacidad de engaño y para hacerte daño del psicópata es potencialmente muy superior, al ser totalmente conscientes y premeditadas todas sus conductas.
> 
> El psicópata no tiene alma y es un ser perverso, incapaz de sentir algo bueno hacia nadie, y solo te va a tratar como una cosa, te manipulará para sus intereses y cuando ya no les sirvas te tirará como una colilla. Es perfectamente consciente del daño que hace, y carece de empatía, por lo que no tiene límite. Puede ser muy peligros confrontar con un psicópata, jamás lo hagas. En cuanto descubras uno de ellos debes alejarte inmediatamente de el (o ella) pero sin que parezca que lo has descubierto. contacto 0.
> 
> ...



Las diferenciaciones que estableces son muuuuuuy teóricas.
En cambio, los rasgos y conductas son muuuuuuy similares, lo mismo podrían encajar en un tipo que en otro.

De hecho, comparten muchísimas conductas. Ya he dicho en un post anterior que ni siquiera los "facultativos" se ponen de acuerdo en el diagnóstico de un mismo individuo: porque tienen muchos rasgos comunes, entre otros, la mentira y la manipulación (también en el diván).
Comparten: *a)* rasgos, *b)* conductas, y *c)* efectos y consecuencias sobre las personas que les rodean

Dices: _«A efectos prácticos puede parecer lo mismo.» _
Y es que a efectos prácticos, las conductas son 90% comunes, y los efectos que causan en las personas de su entorno también son 90% comunes. Sólo son diferenciables si intentas meterte en sus cabecitas y en sus (pseudo)corazones. Desde fuera, externamente, son lo mismo: detritus humanos.

Dices: _«la capacidad de engaño y para hacerte daño del psicópata es potencialmente muy superior»_
No necesariamente, a no ser que hablemos de Hannibal Lecter. De hecho, la mayoría de los psicópatas suelen tener bastante más autocontrol que los TLPs, y son más predecibles.

Dices: _«Los TLP parece que te están manipulando, pero no lo hacen interesadamente para conseguir algo de ti como el psicópata, sino de manera inconsciente, para sentirse mejor.»_
  

Edit:
Lo que he escrito son matizaciones porque, en general, estoy bastante de acuerdo con lo que has escrito.


----------



## Yomismita (10 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Creo que aciertas plenamente en la actitud de mi ex TLP respecto a mis padres. Se comportaba como la nuera perfecta. Atenta, se apuntaba las fechas de cumpleaños y hacía regalos personalizados. Era súper servicional, dulce, abnegada. Como dice tu colegui Piñuel, comportamientos de cartón piedra, intencionadamente hilvanados para enredar al entorno familiar y suplir su extenso vacío interior. En privado, era otro cantar. Mis padres desconocían su cara disfuncional. Una auténtica doctora Jekyll y mr hide.
> 
> Piñuel es un gran teórico (tengo su libro "Amor Zero") e imagino que también lo será en la práctica. De todas formas, desconfío de su benevolencia con los TLP.
> 
> ...



A los TLP generalmente lo que les dan son pastis et ya, harian falta mínimo 2-3 añitos (fácilmente más) de EMDR para ver si funciona .


----------



## JuanMacClane (10 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> la gente está muy pendiente de su pareja.
> La vida en los pisos ha convertido las relaciones en un infierno . Son cajas , son jaulas donde se encierran a las fieras .
> 
> Las emociones rebotan en las paredes y tan íntimo contacto todo el tiempo es como un combate de boxeo en un ring .
> ...



Esto es burbuja, así que le contesto sobre el ladrillo.

En la antigua Roma ya había edificios de pisos, aunque eran para el lumpen.

No se han podido construir antes en la intensidad de ahora principalmente por la tecnología (materiales , maquinaria) ,costes y además seguridad (recuerde que la electricidad es un invento "reciente") , lo que ha permitido también mejorar las canalizaciones de agua potable y fecal , etc ,etc


----------



## Shy (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Aunque en teoría ambas son personalidades muy tóxicas, pero en la práctica no tienen nada que ver, porque la capacidad de engaño y para hacerte daño del psicópata es potencialmente muy superior, al ser totalmente conscientes y premeditadas todas sus conductas.
> 
> El psicópata no tiene alma y es un ser perverso, incapaz de sentir algo bueno hacia nadie, y solo te va a tratar como una cosa, te manipulará para sus intereses y cuando ya no les sirvas te tirará como una colilla. Es perfectamente consciente del daño que hace, y carece de empatía, por lo que no tiene límite. Puede ser muy peligros confrontar con un psicópata, jamás lo hagas. En cuanto descubras uno de ellos debes alejarte inmediatamente de el (o ella) pero sin que parezca que lo has descubierto. contacto 0.
> 
> ...



Bastante bien expuesto. 

Una puntualización: el psicópata no siempre es utilitarista, no necesita motivos para hacer el mal porque disfruta con ello, en este caso muchas de las cosas que consiguen (dinero, poder, sexo) son consecuencia de esas conductas que les producen placer, no son el fin en sí mismas.


----------



## kikelon (10 Ago 2022)

Yo no creo que exista el TLP, solo existe gente malcriada sin valores morales, ni ética, ni empatía...gente con carencias serias de límites durante la infancia y la adolescencia, gente que no sabe afrontar las adversidades y necesitan ser el centro de todo continuamente.
Sí coincido en el tratamiento de contacto 0 con gente así, lo que los modernos llaman 'gente tóxica'.


----------



## Shy (10 Ago 2022)

No eligen, los primeros que sufren son ellos aunque también amarguen la vida a los demás. La prueba es que el índice de suicidios es muy alto y no suele ser suicidio planeado sino impulsivo, cuando ya no pueden más.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ago 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Esto es burbuja, así que le contesto sobre el ladrillo.
> 
> En la antigua Roma ya había edificios de pisos, aunque eran para el lumpen.
> 
> No se han podido construir antes en la intensidad de ahora principalmente por la tecnología (materiales , maquinaria) ,costes y además seguridad (recuerde que la electricidad es un invento "reciente") , lo que ha permitido también mejorar las canalizaciones de agua potable y fecal , etc ,etc



Da igual, aunque hubiese rascacielos ( que no los hubo ) la gente no estaba en sus casas porque no había nada que hacer ahí dentro.

De hecho recuerdo en la casa de campo/granja de mis abuelos, que el comedor principal estaba cerrado con llave todo el año y sólo se habría si llegaban visitas o si mi abuelo tenía una reunión . Sus 10 hijos comían en una gran mesa en la cocina y cuando se acababa de comer todo el mundo se largaba a sus tareas . No había televisión , ni sofás , ni internet ni nada que hacer dentro de casa . sólo bancos duros de madera en los que nadie quería estar más allá de lo imprescindible.


----------



## JuanMacClane (10 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Da igual, aunque hubiese rascacielos ( que no los hubo ) la gente no estaba en sus casas porque no había nada que hacer ahí dentro.
> 
> De hecho recuerdo en la casa de campo/granja de mis abuelos, que el comedor principal estaba cerrado con llave todo el año y sólo se habría si llegaban visitas o si mi abuelo tenía una reunión . Sus 10 hijos comían en una gran mesa en la cocina y cuando se acababa de comer todo el mundo se largaba a sus tareas . No había televisión , ni sofás , ni internet ni nada que hacer dentro de casa . sólo bancos duros de madera en los que nadie quería estar más allá de lo imprescindible.



Lo del comedor principal sigue pasando en los pueblos y casas antiguas en ciudades, que están todos apretados en "la salita" donde tienen la tele, y el comedor principal lo tienen sin usar todo el rato lleno de fotos de la comunión de los hijos y los nietos

Creo que ya hay un hilo de ésta tradición tan PACO


----------



## Yomismita (10 Ago 2022)

Pues búsquese un psicólogo especializado:





__





Asociación EMDR España







emdr-es.org


----------



## Gorkako (10 Ago 2022)

TLP al final subcategorizar un poco a los egoístas de toda la puta vida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Ago 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Lo del comedor principal sigue pasando en los pueblos y casas antiguas en ciudades, que están todos apretados en "la salita" donde tienen la tele, y el comedor principal lo tienen sin usar todo el rato lleno de fotos de la comunión de los hijos y los nietos
> 
> Creo que ya hay un hilo de ésta tradición tan PACO



piensa que sin luz eléctrica ni televisión , ni siquiera libros ... 

¿ qué iba a hacer alguien dentro de casa ? Sólo se iba a comer o dormir. La vida estaba siempre fuera, en el trabajo en el campo o las tareas como lavar la ropa en el lavadero público y luego ponerla a clareo en la hierba y a secar en tendederas que servían también para rivalizar con las vecinas a ver quien tenía las sábanas más blancas...
o ir al mercado o a las tiendas a comprar lo mínimo porque no había dinero para hacer una compra grande . Yo recuerdo a mi madre que me enviaba a la tienda a comprar lo que se le ocurría que echaba en falta , por ejemplo un paquete de sal . 

lo de los supermercados y los carros llenos es algo actual . Las mujeres además aprovechaban sus tareas para socializar en la calle parloteando con las vecinas y contándose los chismes.


----------



## Shy (10 Ago 2022)

No hace falta ser TLP para suicidarse pero sí sufrir, que es a lo que voy. El TLP sufre por su comportamiento que es incapaz de controlar, aunque siempre use ese sufrimiento para victimizarse y manipular el sufrimiento es real.

Tienen comportamientos diferentes con personas diferentes y dependiendo de las circunstancias, si no existe posibilidad de manipulación emocional no la hacen pero no porque elijan sino porque no pueden. Tú puedes ser una cabra programada para trepar pero hay ciertos sitios a los que no puedes subir. Incluso cuando obtienen daño físico derivado de sus acciones siguen manteniendo el mismo comportamiento: peleas, adicciones, accidentes, etc.

Efectivamente, el mal existe, pero en los psicópatas. Y un borderline no lo es. El psicópata hace mal y no sufre, el borderline hace mal y sufre.


----------



## JuanMacClane (10 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> piensa que sin luz eléctrica ni televisión , ni siquiera libros ...
> 
> ¿ qué iba a hacer alguien dentro de casa ? Sólo se iba a comer o dormir. La vida estaba siempre fuera, en el trabajo en el campo o las tareas como lavar la ropa en el lavadero público y luego ponerla a clareo en la hierba y a secar en tendederas que servían también para rivalizar con las vecinas a ver quien tenía las sábanas más blancas...
> o ir al mercado o a las tiendas a comprar lo mínimo porque no había dinero para hacer una compra grande . Yo recuerdo a mi madre que me enviaba a la tienda a comprar lo que se le ocurría que echaba en falta , por ejemplo un paquete de sal .
> ...



Si, si yo no digo que una cosa no excluya la otra


----------



## Yomismita (10 Ago 2022)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Lo del comedor principal sigue pasando en los pueblos y casas antiguas en ciudades, que están todos apretados en "la salita" donde tienen la tele, y el comedor principal lo tienen sin usar todo el rato lleno de fotos de la comunión de los hijos y los nietos
> 
> Creo que ya hay un hilo de ésta tradición tan PACO



Yo eso tan a lo exagerado solo lo he visto en el Sur, concretamente provincia de Granada. Alguno con marcos de fotos con la foto de la tienda, una saturación de objetos brutal.

En las casas de pueblo primera planta "de exposición" y hacer vida en la planta baja.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

¡Bieeen!   
Pues te darás cuenta que es todo conductismo 100% Skinner. Es el propio César quien lo cita (aunque no sé qué libro te has comprado).
Tanto con perros (César), como con niños (SuperNanny), como con adultos con transtrornos de la personalidad (el entorno) se reproduce el mismo patrón. Crean un conflicto en la que hay una escalación, y una resolución mediante el enfrentamiento. Si gana el perro/el niño/el transtornado, las cosas no funcionan e instauran sus dictaduras, sus infiernos. Yo, como César, no tengo miedo a llevarme unos mordiscos para someterte el pescuezo.

Quizá un libro de perros te ayude más a ti (y a tu entorno) que 30 sobre psicología humana.

Sí, un máster por la _Hunibersidad de la Bida. _
Yo no teorizo. De hecho no recomiendo a la gente que se vea muchos vídeos de _Yiutiub_ ni que se lea muchos libros; es bajar a los infiernos. Es mejor mantener la cabeza y el alma puras. Coger 3 o 4 conceptillos..... y a rular. Eso es lo que le he dicho a Cesare, que el exceso de conocimiento en este tema más bien le va a perjudicar, y no le va a ayudar.

Lo clavas. 
Este Franco sabe mucho   .
Saben muy bien a quién defecar encima y preñarle el alma como Pazuzu. Es como una pareja que puede aguantar 8h en el trabajo sin que nadie se dé cuenta de que está menstruando, pero llega a casa y empieza a defecarle encima a su pareja (_«Ehhhque tengo la regla»_, _«Ehhhque estoy sensible»_). Claro, guapa, ¿te entra la regla sólo al llegar a casa? ¿en el trabajo no has menstruado?


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

En esto discrepo. Tanto _psaicos_, narcis, como TLPs saben diferenciar el bien del mal, pero sólo en el plano cognitivo o racional (=de cabeza). No son capaces de integrar eso en el plano emocional (=de corazón). De ahí que tengan el alma derroida, o no tengan alma.
Sólo diferencian el bien del mal en el plano teórico, no en el práctico.

Sobre lo que decís que los TLPs sufren mucho y tal..... Sufren por ellos mismos, por autocompasión (yo, yo, yo). No sufren por los demás, ni por compasión hacia los demás. Lo puedes ver en cualquier vídeo y en su discurso (_«Es que me autosaboteo mis relaciones de pareja»_). No, hija de puta, tú no te autosaboteas las relaciones de pareja, saboteas A TU PAREJA. 
Por no hablar de la visión del entorno charil (_«Es que te tienes que querer más, tía»_). No, hija de puta. Lo último que necesita una TLP es quererse a sí misma todavía más. Lo que tiene que hacer es aprender a QUERER A LOS DEMÁS. 

Y sobre los intentos de suicidio de los TLPs..... Es otra forma de volver a poner el foco sobre ellos mismos, igual que las autolesiones (cuando las hacen). _Attentionwhorismo_ 100%. Me da que lo hacen para liberarse ellos mismos, no para liberar a los demás de su mierda. De nuevo es desde una perspectiva _yoísta_.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Las diferenciaciones que estableces son muuuuuuy teóricas.
> En cambio, los rasgos y conductas son muuuuuuy similares, lo mismo podrían encajar en un tipo que en otro.
> 
> De hecho, comparten muchísimas conductas. Ya he dicho en un post anterior que ni siquiera los "facultativos" se ponen de acuerdo en el diagnóstico de un mismo individuo: porque tienen muchos rasgos comunes, entre otros, la mentira y la manipulación (también en el diván).
> ...



Las conductas son las mismas, si, pero no es ni parecido, ni el grado, ni la motivación de la conducta.
El TLP se siente mal cuando te está haciendo daño, el psicópata por el contrario, disfruta cuando hace daño.

Es decir, el daño del TLP tiene como objetivo dejar de sentirse mal o sentirse mejor, por lo que tiene un limite, que es cuando el TLP ha encontrado alivio a sus emociones, (aunque siempre será pasajero), mientras que el psicópata busca un beneficio personal, sea material o sea de dominio o engordar su ego, y por tanto, no tiene limites.

Precisamente por eso, porque la motivación es muy diferente, que el daño que puede infringir es muy superior en un psicópata, además de que su capacidad de manipulación, mentira y engaño es muy superior, ya que pueden ofrecer en todo momento una cara diferente a lo que están pensando y sintiendo interiormente.
En cambio, en el TLP su conducta va en función de como se sienten: si se sienten bien ofrecerán su cara amable, mientras que si se sienten mal ofrecen su cara oscura sin poder ocultarse, por tanto, son cristalinos y se les detecta antes de que hagan demasiado daño.
Es decir, los TLP no tienen un control consciente de sus actos, ya que son sus emociones las que controlan esos actos, y por eso se les termina viendo, mientras que al psicópata no le ves venir hasta que el daño ya está hecho.

Para que lo entiendas, el TLP la mayoría de las veces terminará calmándose y no perserverá con sus conductas destructivas mientras que el psicópata no parará hasta conseguir sus objetivos.
Son destructivos ambos, pero no al mismo nivel.

Esto lo digo con conocimiento de causa, porque tengo o he tenido familiares y amigos TLP y he tenido familiares y amigos psicópatas, y ambos te hacen sufrir y mucho, pero a un TLP puedes perdonarlo y aun quererlo, porque te das cuenta de que sus actos destructivos no son interesados ni pueden controlarlos, sino que solo buscan aliviar su intenso sufrimiento, en ningún momento pretenden hacer daño a los que le rodean, mientras que el psicópata cuando le descubres es imposible amarlo, porque solo ves pura maldad e interés en sus actos, no una persona dolida y que sufre como sucede en un TLP.

Esa es la gran diferencia, un TLP no se siente bien haciendo daño a los demás, al contrario que el psicópata, y eso también supone un limite a sus conductas destructivas, que cuando se acentúan demasiado, eligen quitarse de enmedio antes de seguir haciendo daño, y eso jamás lo verás con un psicópata, que seguirá y seguirá hasta conseguir lo que quiere.

Eso si, es cierto que lo mejor es estar lejos de ambos perfiles, pero con un TLP sin implicarte emocionalmente puedes convivir sin daño, cosa que no va a pasar con el psicópata que siempre va a drenar tu energía de algún modo.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

kikelon dijo:


> Yo no creo que exista el TLP, solo existe gente malcriada sin valores morales, ni ética, ni empatía...gente con carencias serias de límites durante la infancia y la adolescencia, gente que no sabe afrontar las adversidades y necesitan ser el centro de todo continuamente.



Ausencia de límites.
DIN-DIN-DIN-DIN-DÍÍÍÍÍÍÍN.........


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Dices: _«A efectos prácticos puede parecer lo mismo.» _
> Y es que a efectos prácticos, las conductas son 90% comunes, y los efectos que causan en las personas de su entorno también son 90% comunes. Sólo son diferenciables si intentas meterte en sus cabecitas y en sus (pseudo)corazones. Desde fuera, externamente, son lo mismo: detritus humanos.
> 
> Dices: _«la capacidad de engaño y para hacerte daño del psicópata es potencialmente muy superior»_
> ...



Estamos de acuerdo que las conductas son las mismas, pero hay una diferencia muy grande de grado, y en la cantidad de daño que pueden hacer.
Esto es porque el psicópata no tiene límites y el límite (valga la redundancia) si los tiene.

El psicópata disfruta manipulando y haciendo daño, el límite no, en todo caso solo siente alivio a su sufrimiento.
El psicópata no parará hasta conseguir sus objetivos (y estos tampoco tienen limite, pues cada vez serán mayores), en cambio, el límite parará cuando sienta alivio a su sufrimiento. Eso es un límite muy importante a sus actos.

El psicópata en todo momento muestra una cara diferente a quien es realmente, el límite en cambio mostrará sus emociones de manera cristalina, por lo que se les ve enseguida y no pueden hacer tanto daño ya que antes les descubres y te alejas de ellos.

Yo a los psicópatas tardo tiempo en descubrirles, y aun después dudo de que lo son, pero a los TLP los veo a la mínima interacción y nunca dudas, se ven muy claramente cuando lo son, por lo que no se de donde sacas que los psicópatas son más predecibles, si han sido capaces de engañar incluso a los psiquiatras expertos en psicopatía.

Además un psicópata es intratable e incurable, entre otras cosas porque no se sienten mal con como son, y por tanto no ven necesidad de cambiar, mientras que un limite no quiere ser como es, y por eso a veces no lo soportan y se quitan la vida.

Se nota que no has tenido una interacción profunda con un psicópata y nos has participado en sus juegos de triangulación, ni te has creído su victimismo, para ponerles al mismo nivel que un TLP.

Que la mayoría de los psicópatas no sean asesinos no quieren decir que no hagan un daño infinito a la sociedad, de hecho, son esos psicópatas integrados y que viven infiltrados y se ocultan los que mas daño hacen, precisamente porque no les ves hasta que el daño ya está hecho. 
Infinidad de parejas y personas han sido destruídas por un psicópata, además que los tenemos en el gobierno sin ir mas lejos, y desde dentro están destruyendo la civilización occidental (con la necesaria colaboración de los borregos engañados por los encantadores de serpientes).


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Sabe lo que hace, y es consciente de que hace daño a los demás, pero no puede evitarlo y no se siente bien siendo así.
Eso la diferencia del psicópata que si puede evitarlo y se siente bien siendo como es.

Para que lo entiendas, el TLP se comporta así para aliviar su dolor, mientras el psicópata se comporta así porque le da placer.
Aunque las conductas de un TLP sean las mismas que las de un psicópata, en los limite buscan calmar el dolor mientras que en el psicópata buscan obtener placer.
Por tanto, cuando el dolor se calma, cesan las conductas destructivas de un TLP, pero la búsqueda de placer del psicópata no tiene límite.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (10 Ago 2022)

A un psicópata le importa un pimiento cómo te sientas, no sostienen una mínima coherencia, responden a una mentira con más mentiras. No hay relación de dependencia, solo intereses.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Bastante bien expuesto.
> 
> Una puntualización: el psicópata no siempre es utilitarista, no necesita motivos para hacer el mal porque disfruta con ello, en este caso muchas de las cosas que consiguen (dinero, poder, sexo) son consecuencia de esas conductas que les producen placer, no son el fin en sí mismas.



Yo mas bien pienso que el placer es un aliciente más para hacer el mal, pero que surge sobre la marcha, para motivar aun más intensamente sus conductas cuando estas se están desarrollando, pero lo que motiva sus actos inicialmente son fines materialistas, o bien simplemente el engordar el ego, el sentir su poder y control sobre los demás. Es decir, sacar algo de ti o sentir su poder sobre ti, y generalmente ambas a la vez.

Es decir, el placer es un añadido más que acentúa sus actos malvados, pero no el fin ultimo. También el salir del aburrimiento motiva muchas de sus conductas antisociales, ya que al carecer de emociones normales, se aburren enormemente si se comportan de manera social. 

Es como cuando comemos, que principalmente buscamos aliviar el hambre, pero según comemos aparece el placer, que acentúa aun mas la acción de comer, y a veces hace que nos pasemos comiendo, pero es secundario. 

Las cosas que consiguen: dinero, comodidad, bienes materiales, poder, control, no son consecuencia de esas conductas, sino lo que motiva esas conductas, y eso no quita que el placer también sea un objetivo a sumar, que les ayude a conseguir todo eso, pero no van por separado, sino juntas ambas cosas.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

¿Te molesta que haga un análisis de ciertos tipos de personalidad?
¿Te sientes aludida?
Habemos gente que nos gusta analizar las cosas, y etiquetarlo todo. Igual es otro trastorno de personalidad, no digo que no. 

Yo he tenido una amiga y varios familiares psicópatas y tengo familiares y amigos TLP, tengo un master de la vida en ambos trastornos y he vivido de cerca como son y creo que es bueno conocerlos para no dejarse dañar por ambos, sobre todo yo que soy un PAS (o eso creo) y me afectan mucho los comportamientos de los demás.

Si prefieres que es mejor vivir en la ignorancia, o te la suda como es la gente y etiquetarla, o no te molesta tanto como es la gente, pues también es una elección perfectamente valida. Al menos no te comerás tanto la cabeza.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> No eligen, los primeros que sufren son ellos aunque también amarguen la vida a los demás. La prueba es que el índice de suicidios es muy alto y no suele ser suicidio planeado sino impulsivo, cuando ya no pueden más.



Esa es una diferencia muy grande del TLP, con el psicópata.
El TLP no quiere ser como es, ni se siente bien con su forma de comportarse, en cambio, el psicópata vive encantado de haberse conocido.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Esto es porque el psicópata no tiene límites y el límite (valga la redundancia) si los tiene.



Discrepo en tu clara diferenciación. En la práctica, las diferencias se difuminan mucho y, como he dicho antes, esas diferencias sólo se detectan "claramente" si te metes en sus cabecitas (y ni así). Tú mismo estás hablando de las "motivaciones" de cada uno de ellos, de nuevo colocas "la cámara de fotos" o la perspectiva DENTRO del transtornado. Esa perspectiva no me interesa. Me interesa el enfoque de "el entorno como centro de importancia" y no el "transtornado como centro de importancia". Ya te he dicho antes que EXTERNAMENTE, y si observamos únicamente los hechos tácitos, son un 90% comunes. Las conductas son también 90% comunes.

Afirmas que los TLPs sí tienen límites. Ya, ya..... Por ejemplo.... ¿El TLP que se suicida ha demostrado tener QUÉ límite? ¿Qué límite es este? Ese sería precisamente un rasgo diferenciador, pero NO un límite. La mayoría de los psicópatas tampoco matan, por lo que se podría afirmar que SÍ tienen límites. Según tú, como los psicópatas no paran hasta lograr "lo suyo" y no tienen límites..... pues acabarían siempre matando a alguien. Cosa que no es así.
La cantidad de daño que pueden hacer y el grado son bastante similares, a no ser que (de nuevo) hablemos de Hannibal Lecter.

Otro peligro de poner "la cámara" dentro del transtornado es la empatía que despierta el TLP frente al psicópata en comparación porque, claro, _«como el pobre TLP sufre, y sólo lo hace por aliviarse, y en realidad no tiene maldad alguna.....»_. Para mí son la misma basura al 90%. Y un TLP me parece tan despreciable como un psicópata. ¿Por qué? Porque me interesa sólo el enfoque sobre sus conductas y sobre las consecuencias de las mismas, no el enfoque "caritativo" de sus motivaciones. De hecho, la "caridad" no funciona ni con TLPs ni con psicópatas.

Digo que los psicópatas son predecibles porque también te van enseñando la patita. Un TLP para mí no es predecible en el sentido en que no sabes dónde puede estar su límite, por ejemplo, piensas que le "ha dado sólo el cuarto de hora" y luego te encuentras con un suicidio (¡chorprecha!). De un psicópata ya SÉ DE ANTEMANO que te puedes esperar lo peor, por lo que no existe el elemento chorprecha. Siempre se cumple el "_Valla_, no me los _hesperava_". Aunque no sepas realmente cuál vaya a ser el golpe que te van a asestar.

Dices: _«Se nota que no has tenido una interacción profunda con un psicópata y no has participado en sus juegos de triangulación, ni te has creído su victimismo, para ponerles al mismo nivel que un TLP.»_
_ Patí_ la perra gorda. Claro, claro.... supongo que lo dirás porque los TLP no triangulan 

Dices: _«Que la mayoría de los psicópatas no sean asesinos no quieren decir que no hagan un daño infinito a la sociedad, de hecho, son esos psicópatas integrados y que viven infiltrados y se ocultan los que más daño hacen, precisamente porque no les ves hasta que el daño ya está hecho.»_
Los psicópatas integrados son la misma basura que los TLPs tolerados, especialmente en el caso de las mujeres. No sólo son toleradas, sino que son premiadas y recompensadas por el sistema, igual que los psicópatas integrados.

Sobre lo que dices del gobierno.... ya tal. Sólo te respondo brevemente porque no es una buena forma de centrar el tema del hilo. De hecho en el gobierno tienes unas cuantas TLPs histriónicas y tú las has confundido y catalogado como psicópatas.  ¿Ves como no son tan diferentes los TLPS de los psicópatas? Te la han colado hasta a ti.

Te digo las cosas en las que SÍ estoy de acuerdo contigo:
-los _psaicos_ perfeccionan sus técnicas. La mayoría de TLPs también. Ambos son expertos en ir tocando teclas e identificando cuál es la tecla que funciona. Aunque hay quienes afirman que los TLPs "se calman" con los años.
-A los TLPs se les cala antes porque son más cristalinos y no tan camaleónicos, sí, aunque con algunos TLPs siempre te queda la duda de si no son psicópatas.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> No hace falta ser TLP para suicidarse pero sí sufrir, que es a lo que voy. El TLP sufre por su comportamiento que es incapaz de controlar, aunque siempre use ese sufrimiento para victimizarse y manipular el sufrimiento es real.
> 
> Tienen comportamientos diferentes con personas diferentes y dependiendo de las circunstancias, si no existe posibilidad de manipulación emocional no la hacen pero no porque elijan sino porque no pueden. Tú puedes ser una cabra programada para trepar pero hay ciertos sitios a los que no puedes subir. Incluso cuando obtienen daño físico derivado de sus acciones siguen manteniendo el mismo comportamiento: peleas, adicciones, accidentes, etc.
> 
> Efectivamente, el mal existe, pero en los psicópatas. Y un borderline no lo es. El psicópata hace mal y no sufre, el borderline hace mal y sufre.



Esa es la prueba de que los TLP no pueden controlar sus actos. Aunque están obteniendo un perjuicio no se detienen, solo lo hacen cuando se les calma el sufrimiento que provoca esos actos.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Habemos gente que nos gusta analizar las cosas, y etiquetarlo todo. Igual es otro trastorno de personalidad, no digo que no.



¿Tienes TOC (=Transtorno Obsesivo Compulsivo)?


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

@ivanito,
Me ha dado la impresión de que cuando describes al psicópata lo haces teniendo en mente (¿inconscientemente? ¿conscientemente?) la figura del psicópata como figura MASCULINA.
Mientras que cuando describes al TLP lo haces teniendo en mente la figura de la TLP FEMENINA.
Hay rasgos diferenciadores también en el género sexo. Como sabrás, no se comportan igual el psicópata con rabo y la psicópata con toto.

De hecho, para mí, el TLP hombre y el psicópata hombre son mucho más diferentes. Un TLP hombre "canta" a la legua.
Mientras que una TLP _jembra_ y una psicópata _jembra_ no son tan fácilmente distinguibles entre sí.

Ahí lo dejo. Por si no hubiese suficiente debate.


----------



## Yomismita (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> ¿Te molesta que haga un análisis de ciertos tipos de personalidad?
> ¿Te sientes aludida?
> Habemos gente que nos gusta analizar las cosas, y etiquetarlo todo. Igual es otro trastorno de personalidad, no digo que no.
> 
> ...



Según Piñuel los llamados PAS son personas normales traumatizadas, si hay interacciones con psicos/ narcis algo queda. Con TLP también, aunque estoy de acuerdo con tus matizaciones sobre ellos, la primera persona por la que hay que mirar es uno mismo.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Eso de que los psicópatas no sienten es un mito.
El psicópata es incapaz de amar, y de sentir compasión, pero sienten placer o dolor igual que los demás, solo que por distintos motivos.

Los psicópatas saben perfectamente que hacen el mal, y que hacen sufrir a los demás, pero les da igual, es más, disfrutan con ello.
Los TLP saben que hacen sufrir a los demás, pero no pueden evitarlo. No disfrutan haciéndolo, solo sienten alivio a su dolor, esa es la diferencia.
El psicópata busca el placer, el TLP aliviar su dolor. Eso es una gran diferencia, pues el TLP parará cuando deje de sufrir mientras que el psicópata no parará nunca, salvo cuando vea que no le funciona.

Lo que dices de que el TLP se siente por encima de los demás, es porque ambos, psicópatas y TLP son narcisistas. Ese si es un rasgo común a ambos.

Lo de que buscan información para ver cuantas pastillas son necesarias para perder la conciencia sin morir, es porque lo que buscan no es morir, sino llamar la atención, como una forma inconsciente de pedir ayuda y si mueren es porque se les va de las manos. Solo los casos extremos, mas común en chicos que soportan menos el dolor, se suicidan efectivamente.

Lo de que saben muy bien a quien manipular, es obviamente que no van a hacerlo con quien no pueden, pero no es elegido, sino inconsciente. Tu lo has dicho, tu familiar elije no relacionarse contigo porque ve que no puede manipularte y llevarte a su terreno. 
Si fuera un psicópata si intentaría relacionarse contigo, para ver que puede sacar de ti, y si no puede sacar nada "material" o cuantificable, pues intentará llevarse bien para ganarse tu validación, aunque solo sea por darse valor social. Eso un TLP no lo hace.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

_Ergo_.... ¿sólo te parecen fiables los hombres? looooooool 


Edit:
Ooooops. Perdona, te he citado justo-justo lo que luego has borrado.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> En esto discrepo. Tanto _psaicos_, narcis, como TLPs saben diferenciar el bien del mal, pero sólo en el plano cognitivo o racional (=de cabeza). No son capaces de integrar eso en el plano emocional (=de corazón). De ahí que tengan el alma derroida, o no tengan alma.
> Sólo diferencian el bien del mal en el plano teórico, no en el práctico.
> 
> Sobre lo que decís que los TLPs sufren mucho y tal..... Sufren por ellos mismos, por autocompasión (yo, yo, yo). No sufren por los demás, ni por compasión hacia los demás. Lo puedes ver en cualquier vídeo y en su discurso (_«Es que me autosaboteo mis relaciones de pareja»_). No, hija de puta, tú no te autosaboteas las relaciones de pareja, saboteas A TU PAREJA.
> ...



Creo que hablamos de cosas distintas.
Yo lo que digo es que un TLP no puede evitar ser como es. No elige ser así, no disfruta siendo así, no se siente bien siendo y no desea ser así.

Nadie ha dicho que no distingan el bien del mal. Tanto un psicópata como un TLP lo distinguen perfectamente, pero el saber diferenciar el bien del mal no les hace responsables de sus actos al mismo nivel. 

El psicópata puede elegir ser de otra manera, pero no quiere porque así se siente bien. 
El TLP en cambio, no puede elegir ser de otra manera, pues actúa siempre compulsivamente. 
Es como el ludópata, sabe que lo que hace está mal, pero no puede evitarlo. Si pudiera evitarlo no existiría la ludopatía, porque nadie quiere ser eso, ya que todos saben que les perjudica. Lo mismo para el alcohólico o el drogadicto.
Un TLP es un adicto presa de sus emociones, nada mas.

Un psicópata en cambio, puede elegir hacer el bien, pero no quiere, porque así disfruta y porque no le importa que otros sufran. 

Otra cosa es el por qué del sufrimiento del TLP. 
Es obvio que parte de ese sufrimiento, sino toda, es por estar encerrados en sí mismos, por ser narcisistas o egocéntricos. Yo no digo que sufren por los demás, sino que sufren por tener una expectativas demasiado elevadas hacia los demás y que nadie puede satisfacer. Cuando ven que eso sucede, para calmar ese sufrimiento lo que hacen es devaluarles. Es claramente un comportamiento inconsciente, no elegido, como el niño que insulta y tiraba del pelo a la niña que le gustaba en el colegio, porque sabe que en el fondo no la puede tener. (O eso cree)
Que el egocentrismo dirija todos tus actos no implica que puedas elegir hacer otra cosa.


----------



## Shy (10 Ago 2022)

Estás equivocadísimo si crees que el psicópata no disfruta, por supuesto que lo hace, lo que ocurre es que, literalmente, funciona con códigos emocionales distintos a los tuyos. Por eso sí entiendes al TLP, porque sus emociones son las mismas que las tuyas aunque llevadas al límite. Al psicópata ni te acercas a entenderle.

Si le interesa subir por la pared porque arriba hay una piedra de sal lo intenta, y no puede. NO PUEDE. Después de intentar no puede, si no sube por la pared es porque no puede, no porque elija no subir. Exactamente igual que el TLP cuando tiene interés por alguien. En el caso de esa tía y tú puede ser que simplemente no tenga interés en ti, que seas feo, que no tengas dinero o que simplemente no le atraigas de ninguna manera.

No entiendes conceptos sencillos, macho.

Que busque información para sus fines significa que tiene la inteligencia necesaria para hacerlo, nada más. Vuelves a confundir conceptos.

Tú sí que tienes la película montada, y es la de creerte una especie de fortaleza emocional inexpugnable para esa tía cuando lo más probablemente es que simplemente le importes una puta mierda y no tenga ninguna motivación para acercarse a ti. 

El psicópata diferencia el bien del mal mejor que tú. No es que "no podría ser catalogado de malo", es que legalmente es catalogado de malo, por eso cuando comete un delito es penalmente imputable y acaba en prisión, no en un sanatorio psiquiátrico. Si un psicópata mata va a la cárcel, si un esquizofrénico mata va a una clínica. Esa es la diferencia entre distinguir el bien del mal.

El TLP hay momentos en que tiene bajísimos niveles de empatía, y otros en que los tiene más elevados, eso es lo que tu llamas moral, Y ESO ES LO QUE HACE QUE SUFRA. Tiene remordimientos, arrepentimiento, etc. lo mismo que un adicto, por ejemplo, aunque luego vuelva a repetir su comportamiento.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> @ivanito,
> Me ha dado la impresión de que cuando describes al psicópata lo haces teniendo en mente (¿inconscientemente? ¿conscientemente?) la figura del psicópata como figura MASCULINA.
> Mientras que cuando describes al TLP lo haces teniendo en mente la figura de la TLP FEMENINA.
> Hay rasgos diferenciadores también en el género sexo. Como sabrás, no se comportan igual el psicópata con rabo y la psicópata con toto.
> ...



No te preocupes, que tengo referentes de ambos trastornos en ambos sexos.
Solo hay una diferencia de cantidad, hay mas psicópatas masculinos, y mas TLPs femeninos, pero yo creo que mantienen perfiles básicamente iguales en ambos sexos, y fácilmente distinguibles un psicópata de un TLP tanto si es hombre como mujer.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Creo que hablamos de cosas distintas.
> Yo lo que digo es que un TLP no puede evitar ser como es. No elige ser así, no disfruta siendo así, no se siente bien siendo y no desea ser así.
> 
> Nadie ha dicho que no distingan el bien del mal. Tanto un psicópata como un TLP lo distinguen perfectamente, pero el saber diferenciar el bien del mal no les hace responsables de sus actos al mismo nivel.
> ...



Todo lo que me explicas ya lo he leído en la literatura oficial.
Si coincido bastante contigo.... menos en tu visión "compasiva" de los TLPs.
Cualquiera que te lea o lea literatura oficial acaba casi sintiendo compasión del TLP frente al psicópata. Para mí esto es muy peligroso. Es un enfoque muy planchabraguista, para que se entienda.

Lo vuelvo a repetir. Que a mí el enfoque de la cámara desde el interior del transtornado me la sopla. Sólo me interesa el plano general de la cámara desde el exterior, es decir, los hechos consumados, la objetividad. La subjetividad tanto del TLP como del psicópata no me interesan. Y cuando ves el plano general desde el exterior, concluyes que el TLP es igual a la psicopatía en un 90% (actitudes, actos, conductas, consecuencias, etc.) Ambas son basura inmunda y las (auto)justificaciones que puedan aportar tanto el TLP como el psicópata me la reflanflinfan.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> [....] es que simplemente le importes una puta mierda y *no tenga ninguna motivación para acercarse a ti.*



Esto me ha hecho gracia porque se trata precisamente de eso. De que ni se acerquen.
También se puede conseguir esto mismo con psicópatas.


----------



## Shy (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Esto me hacho gracia porque se trata precisamente de eso. De que ni se acerquen.
> También se puede conseguir esto mismo con psicópatas.



Pues claro que se trata de eso, el mandrias ese no es ni consciente de la suerte que tiene.

Y edito: El problema es que con los psicópatas es mucho más complicado que no se acerquen. El TLP es basto, el psicópata conoce tus emociones mejor que tú y es muy sofisticado. En el TLP hay señales claras de que tienen algo jodido, en el psicópata no.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Pues claro que se trata de eso, el mandrias ese no es ni consciente de la suerte que tiene.



La TLP es su hermana, creo.
Él ya le ha cogido "la medida" a su hermana. Le habrá costado su trabajito, así que no es cuestión de suerte.


----------



## Shy (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> La TLP es su hermana, creo.
> Él ya le ha cogido "la medida" a su hermana. Le habrá costado su trabajito, así que no es cuestión de suerte.



Yo creo que no hay interés por parte de ella, se le nota despecho y demasiadas ganitas de reafirmarse.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Yo creo que no hay interés por parte de ella, se le nota despecho y demasiadas ganitas de reafirmarse.



@Shy, vuélvete a leer los posts porque yo no he visto la película que tú has visto.
O a lo mejor soy yo quien no ha entendido a @Franco vuelve, aunque me da que no es el caso.


----------



## Shy (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> @Shy, vuélvete a leer los posts porque yo no he visto la película que tú has visto.
> O a lo mejor soy yo quien no ha entendido a @Franco vuelve, aunque me da que no es el caso.



Sí, fíjate cuanto me he equivocado que me ha bloqueado


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

Tipiquííííísimo y peligrosííísimo.
Además es la actitud perfecta para PERPETUAR la conducta de la TLP.
A esto me refería exactamente con la visión "caritativa" que le reprochaba a @ivanito.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Discrepo en tu clara diferenciación. En la práctica, las diferencias se difuminan mucho y, como he dicho antes, esas diferencias sólo se detectan "claramente" si te metes en sus cabecitas (y ni así). Tú mismo estás hablando de las "motivaciones" de cada uno de ellos, de nuevo colocas "la cámara de fotos" o la perspectiva DENTRO del transtornado. Esa perspectiva no me interesa. Me interesa el enfoque de "el entorno como centro de importancia" y no el "transtornado como centro de importancia". Ya te he dicho antes que EXTERNAMENTE, y si observamos únicamente los hechos tácitos, son un 90% comunes. Las conductas son también 90% comunes.



Las motivaciones importan, porque aunque los hechos y conductas en sí no se diferencien mucho: mentiras, manipulación, victimización, menosprecio, ataques de ira, etc, si van a suponer una diferencia de GRADO. Si la motivación es aliviar un sufrimiento, los hechos pararán cuando esto suceda.

En cambio, si la motivación es conseguir algo, los hechos no pararán nunca, hasta que se consiga lo que se pretende, pero como el ansia por el dinero, por el poder y el control no tienen limite, los hechos tampoco lo tendrán.
Si no te importa esa diferencia, es porque solo valoras el hecho en sí, y no el daño real que cause, que es mayor a mayor intensidad y duración de los hechos malignos.



Karamba dijo:


> Afirmas que los TLPs sí tienen límites. Ya, ya..... Por ejemplo.... ¿El TLP que se suicida ha demostrado tener QUÉ límite? ¿Qué límite es este? Ese sería precisamente un rasgo diferenciador, pero NO un límite. La mayoría de los psicópatas tampoco matan, por lo que se podría afirmar que SÍ tienen límites. Según tú, como los psicópatas no paran hasta lograr "lo suyo" y no tienen límites..... pues acabarían siempre matando a alguien. Cosa que no es así.
> La cantidad de daño que pueden hacer y el grado son bastante similares, a no ser que (de nuevo) hablemos de Hannibal Lecter.



El intento de suicidio es un límite, pues cuando el TLP no quiere seguir haciendo el mal a los demás, lo que hace es hacerse daño a sí mismo (aunque con ello consigue también hacer daño a los que más le quieren)
Las autolesiones son una forma de calmar su dolor sin hacer daño a los demás (hasta que estos se enteran obviamente).

A los psicópatas en cambio solo les detiene la posibilidad de acabar en la cárcel, pero ten por seguro que si no hubiera pena alguna y les conviene cargarse a alguien, sin duda que lo harían y sin el más mínimo remordimiento. Un TLP en cambio no sería capaz de matar a alguien por mucho odio que sientan hacia esa persona. Pero se puede hacer mucho daño y llegar muy lejos sin necesidad de acabar en la cárcel, denunciando falsamente a un hombre por ejemplo.




Karamba dijo:


> Otro peligro de poner "la cámara" dentro del transtornado es la empatía que despierta el TLP frente al psicópata en comparación porque, claro, _«como el pobre TLP sufre, y sólo lo hace por aliviarse, y en realidad no tiene maldad alguna.....»_. Para mí son la misma basura al 90%. Y un TLP me parece tan despreciable como un psicópata. ¿Por qué? Porque me interesa sólo el enfoque sobre sus conductas y sobre las consecuencias de las mismas, no el enfoque "caritativo" de sus motivaciones. De hecho, la "caridad" no funciona ni con TLPs ni con psicópatas.



Yo no pido empatía hacia ningún TLP, solo digo que precisamente por esos limites de los que hablo, son mucho menos dañinos para la sociedad y menos peligrosos que los psicópatas. Eso no los hace buenos ni mucho menos.

No considero que la motivación de sus actos sea la pura maldad psicopática, sino el dolor que sienten, aunque sea debido a su excesivo egocentrismo.
También considero que no pueden evitar ser como son, y que si existiera la posibilidad de poder cambiar apretando un botón, el 100% de TLPS elegirían ser de otro modo y apretarían el botón, y eso no sucede con los psicópatas, que el 100% elegirían seguir siendo como son si existiera ese botón, ya que se sienten bien así.

Eso no resta ni un ápice a que sus actos son igualmente despreciables y reprobables, y que lo ideal es mantenerse alejadas de esas personas, no solo por el daño que hacen, sino también porque solo en su soledad pueden darse cuenta de lo que falla en ellas y podrán cambiar.
En ningún momento he querido disculpar ese tipo de comportamientos, solo situarles en su justa medida.

Solo digo que por su influencia y su capacidad para hacer daño, no podemos situar en el mismo nivel a un psicópata y a un TLP, aunque sus actos sean los mismos e igualmente dañinos.
Además un TLP puede controlar su trastorno e integrarse en la sociedad en mayor o menor medida, mientras que un psicópata jamás lo hará.



Karamba dijo:


> Digo que los psicópatas son predecibles porque también te van enseñando la patita. Un TLP para mí no es predecible en el sentido en que no sabes dónde puede estar su límite, por ejemplo, piensas que le "ha dado sólo el cuarto de hora" y luego te encuentras con un suicidio (¡chorprecha!). De un psicópata ya SÉ DE ANTEMANO que te puedes esperar lo peor, por lo que no existe el elemento chorprecha. Siempre se cumple el "_Valla_, no me los _hesperava_". Aunque no sepas realmente cuál vaya a ser el golpe que te van a asestar.



Una vez que sabes que alguien que es psicópata, claro que es lo más predecible que existe, pero al principio es mas difícil desenmascararlos, porque siempre van a ir de buena persona. De hecho, muchos suelen ir de victima, de pobrecitos, cuando los pobrecitos son todos los demás. Para detectar psicópatas hay un truco, cuando alguien parece demasiado bueno, demasiado educado o demasiado perfecto, hay que estar alerta. Y sobre todo nunca fiarse de las apariencias, sino de los hechos. Nunca fiarse de lo que dicen, sino de lo que hacen.



Karamba dijo:


> Dices: _«Se nota que no has tenido una interacción profunda con un psicópata y no has participado en sus juegos de triangulación, ni te has creído su victimismo, para ponerles al mismo nivel que un TLP.»_
> _ Patí_ la perra gorda. Claro, claro.... supongo que lo dirás porque los TLP no triangulan



Si triangulan, pero como todas sus acciones, no son al mismo nivel. Un psicópata que esté triangulando no tendrá límite, cogerá de la mano a otros cuando pase por delante su pareja o tendrá sexo con otras personas, incluso del mismo sexo, sin problema. Un TLP quizá solo salga con otros chicos o chicas para que su pareja le haga más caso, pero no irá tan lejos, y no buscará provocar celos o desesperar a su pareja al mismo nivel. 
Yo he visto triangulaciones de ambos trastornos y son a distinto nivel. Obviamente el comportamiento es el mismo, pero a distinto GRADO, aunque para ti el grado parece no importar, pero sí importa porque un mayor grado implica que vas a infringir mayor daño y a mayor número de personas.



Karamba dijo:


> Dices: _«Que la mayoría de los psicópatas no sean asesinos no quieren decir que no hagan un daño infinito a la sociedad, de hecho, son esos psicópatas integrados y que viven infiltrados y se ocultan los que más daño hacen, precisamente porque no les ves hasta que el daño ya está hecho.»_
> Los psicópatas integrados son la misma basura que los TLPs tolerados, especialmente en el caso de las mujeres. No sólo son toleradas, sino que son premiadas y recompensadas por el sistema, igual que los psicópatas integrados.
> 
> Sobre lo que dices del gobierno.... ya tal. Sólo te respondo brevemente porque no es una buena forma de centrar el tema del hilo. De hecho en el gobierno tienes unas cuantas TLPs histriónicas y tú las has confundido y catalogado como psicópatas.  ¿Ves como no son tan diferentes los TLPS de los psicópatas? Te la han colado hasta a ti.



Lo vuelvo a decir, el daño que los psicópatas infringen en los sitios donde se infiltran, es muy superior. Y en eso ser hombre o ser mujer no influye. La diferencia es que hay más psicópatas hombres y mas mujeres TLP.



Karamba dijo:


> Te digo las cosas en las que SÍ estoy de acuerdo contigo:
> -los _psaicos_ perfeccionan sus técnicas. La mayoría de TLPs también. Ambos son expertos en ir tocando teclas e identificando cuál es la tecla que funciona. Aunque hay quienes afirman que los TLPs "se calman" con los años.
> -A los TLPs se les cala antes porque son más cristalinos y no tan camaleónicos, sí, aunque con algunos TLPs siempre te queda la duda de si no son psicópatas.



A los TLPS se les cala antes, porque no controlan sus reacciones tan bien, pero una vez detectado, es más predecible un psicópata que un TLP, porque siempre actúan igual.
El psicópata aparenta ser otra persona, siempre lleva una máscara, pero cuando sabes que la lleva y se cae la mascara, ves el rostro desnudo.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> ¿Tienes TOC (=Transtorno Obsesivo Compulsivo)?



Sí.
Pero el trastorno obsesivo de la personalidad no.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> Según Piñuel los llamados PAS son personas normales traumatizadas, si hay interacciones con psicos/ narcis algo queda. Con TLP también, aunque estoy de acuerdo con tus matizaciones sobre ellos, la primera persona por la que hay que mirar es uno mismo.



No, se trata de un sistema nervioso más sensible a todos los niveles, los PAS somos mas sensibles también a olores fuertes, a ruidos, a cambios, a todo lo que altere el entorno y no sea predecible.
Lógicamente si eres mas sensible, las conductas de los demás te van a afectar más, pero es una consecuencia, no la causa.
Eso no quita que aparte pueda haber traumas, pero no siempre los hay.
Lo bueno de ser un PAS es que al ser mas observador, vas a detectar antes a los toxicos, sean narcisistas, psicópatas o TLP.
Lo malo, que es más fácil atraerlos.


----------



## CASA (10 Ago 2022)

Interesantísimo hilo. Yo tengo un grupúsculo familiar que juraría que son un catálogo.

Cuñada, primogénita, ojo derecho de su padre, muy, muy autoritario.

No tiene la más mínima empatía ni afecto por nadie, no tiene ni una amistad, ni nadie de la familia la soporta a estas alturas, pero ha estado años dando por culo a saco. Maltrata y roba a manos llenas y a todos los niveles. Ha mantenido buena relación con quien le ha interesado pero en cuanto le han cortado el grifo, por necesidad, ha comenzado a tratar mal también a esas personas. Básicamente lo único que le interesa es el dinero. Siempre tiene un tema gravísimo por el que necesita dinero o algo relacionado con algunas propiedades de la familia que habría que vender y quedarse ella la pasta.

Ha conseguido que la gente, familia, tenga una imagen totalmente distorsionada de otras personas. Miente sin el más mínimo pudor. Le recriminas, *con pruebas*, que ha ocultado información para perjudicar con temas de dinero y patrimonio y lo niega tan campante. Difama de modo grave, a miembros de la familia y ha habido algunos asuntos aún más graves que por privacidad no voy a poner.

Y lo más increíble es que se sorprende cuando se entera de un modo curioso (entrar a las bravas con unas llaves que no eran suyas) que no hay fotos suyas en nuestra vivienda  no le cabe en la cabeza que no se le tenga ningún cariño.

Su hija, cree que los demás estamos ahí para comprarle coches, motos, y otros gastos altísimos que no son responsabilidad nuestra y cuando se dice que no comienza a insultar y a calumniar, pues encima, está casada con un tipejo que para mí es un narcisista, que va contando historias de grande negocios, cuando al parecer está en la ruina y viven de lo que estafan y sacan con mentiras y victimismo.

Bueno, el pack completo, dándonos la peor de las vidas. Y encima vivimos con miedo por lo que puedan hacer. Se acepta todo tipo de consejos. La ley rumana ya la he considerado y descartado por las lógicas consecuencias légales.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

En mi caso es la suma de una mente demasiado analítica a la vez que tener sistema nervioso demasiado sensible (PAS) que hace que el efecto de los psicópatas y límites me afecte más.
Afortunadamente, la mente analítica me protegió de los psicópatas y pude siempre desenmascararlos antes de que me hicieran daño de verdad, así que no he caído tan profundo en sus redes, pero pudo pasar.
Los límite me han hecho sufrir mucho más, pero he podido perdonarles, al no ver la maldad psicopática en ellos.
Eso si, mejor lejos de ellos siempre, una cosa no quita la otra.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Si crees que un alcohólico, un drogadicto, o un ludópata es responsable de sus acciones, entonces te entiendo.

Yo es que soy de los que piensan que las emociones manejan nuestros actos mucho mas que nuestra propia voluntad, al menos a mi me pasa, y eso me permite esculparles mas a los TLP, o al menos perdonar mas sus actos. 
Eso si, prefiero alejarme de esas personas siempre que pueda, porque soy muy sensible y porque son siempre tóxicas.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Tipiquííííísimo y peligrosííísimo.
> Además es la actitud perfecta para PERPETUAR la conducta de la TLP.
> A esto me refería exactamente con la visión "caritativa" que le reprochaba a @ivanito.



Yo para nada he dicho que haya que compadecer a los TLP, solo que no podemos compararlos con un psicópata, porque en el fondo no es ni parecido, solo lo parecen en la forma. Hasta Piñuel lo dice, y es un experto en el tema.

El TLP un trastorno de personalidad muy tóxico, está en el mismo espectro que el trastorno narcisista y el antisocial, y son personas muy difíciles para convivir y que te van a hacer sufrir muchísimo, pero el daño que infringen a la sociedad es una decima parte del daño que un psicópata puede hacer. 
Eso no les exculpa, pero hay que situar cada trastorno en su justo nivel.

La psicopatía no tiene parangón con nada, de hecho, a mi me aterroriza lo que pueden llegar a ser capaces de hacer, cosas inimaginables. Un borderline, como se ha dicho aqui, al fin y al cabo es un niño malcriado y acomplejado, con sus berrinches y que no desarrolló su personalidad de manera equilibrada, pero un psicópata es otra cosa, es un ser sin alma, incapaz de sentir nada bueno por nada ni por nadie, no son de este mundo. Es otro nivel.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Si no te importa esa diferencia, es porque *solo valoras el hecho en sí, y no el daño real que cause*, que es mayor a mayor intensidad y duración de los hechos malignos. [...] Solo digo que por su influencia y su capacidad para hacer daño, no podemos situar en el mismo nivel a un psicópata y a un TLP, *aunque sus actos sean los mismos e igualmente dañinos.*



¿Adviertes algún tipo de contradicción en tus palabras?
Si los hechos son LOS MISMOS EN SÍ e IGUALMENTE DAÑINOS (=consecuencias), ¿por qué me iba a tener que parecer una menos mala que la otra?
Te vuelvo a decir que a mí sólo me interesa el plano general de la cámara desde el exterior y no el plano objetivo de la Go-Pro del transtornado. Y que hacer esto además sólo conduce a "exculpar" al TLP (tú lo llamas _«poner en su justa medida»_).

A ver, por poner un ejemplo, ya que eres tú mismo quien pone el ejemplo de una falsa denuncia. A mí me la reflanflinfla soberanamente si la fasodenunciadora es TLP o una jodida psicópata. ¿Por qué iba a tener que poner yo a la falsodenunciadora TLP _«en su justa medida»_?
Que la conducta es la misma, copón.​Que el daño es el mismo, joder.​Que las consecuencias son las mismas, ¡leñe!​Lo único que cambiaría es la motivación interna de la cámara GO-PRO de la falsodenuncianta. Motivación interna a la que tú das tanta importancia, y a mí me la pela SU motivación interna ¿Ves cómo no hay ninguna diferencia en las *consecuencias*?



ivanito dijo:


> También considero que [los TLPs] *no pueden evitar ser como son*, y que si existiera la posibilidad de poder cambiar apretando un botón, el 100% de TLPS elegirían ser de otro modo y apretarían el botón, y eso no sucede con los psicópatas, que el 100% elegirían seguir siendo como son si existiera ese botón, ya que se sienten bien así. [...] Además *un TLP puede controlar su trastorno e integrarse en la sociedad en mayor o menor medida*, mientras que un psicópata jamás lo hará.



De nuevo.... ¿Adviertes algún tipo de contradicción en tus palabras?
¿Cómo me puedes afirmar al mismo tiempo que un TLP _«no lo puede evitar»_ pero _«que sí lo puede controlar»_? ¿En serio, Rick?
Perdona, pero yo en esto voy con @Franco vuelve: Los TLPs ELIGEN sus conductas.


----------



## Crivit (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Creo que hablamos de cosas distintas.
> Yo lo que digo es que un TLP no puede evitar ser como es. No elige ser así, no disfruta siendo así, no se siente bien siendo y no desea ser así.
> 
> Nadie ha dicho que no distingan el bien del mal. Tanto un psicópata como un TLP lo distinguen perfectamente, pero el saber diferenciar el bien del mal no les hace responsables de sus actos al mismo nivel.
> ...



Has centrado el debate en TLP y picopatas. dónde ubicas ahí a los perversos narcisistas y que diferencias habría entre estos y los TLP?


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Todo lo que me explicas ya lo he leído en la literatura oficial.
> Si coincido bastante contigo.... menos en tu visión "compasiva" de los TLPs.
> Cualquiera que te lea o lea literatura oficial acaba casi sintiendo compasión del TLP frente al psicópata. Para mí esto es muy peligroso. Es un enfoque muy planchabraguista, para que se entienda.
> 
> Lo vuelvo a repetir. Que a mí el enfoque de la cámara desde el interior del transtornado me la sopla. Sólo me interesa el plano general de la cámara desde el exterior, es decir, los hechos consumados, la objetividad. La subjetividad tanto del TLP como del psicópata no me interesan. Y cuando ves el plano general desde el exterior, concluyes que el TLP es igual a la psicopatía en un 90% (actitudes, actos, conductas, consecuencias, etc.) Ambas son basura inmunda y las (auto)justificaciones que puedan aportar tanto el TLP como el psicópata me la reflanflinfan.



Pues si nos vamos a los hechos consumados, nos dicen que un psicópata hace 100 veces más daño que un TLP, y afectan a muchas más personas aunque los hechos sean los mismos.
Eso no les esculpa a los TLP, pero no podemos compararlos, aunque hagan las mismas cosas, porque están a diferente nivel.
Tu es que afirmas que son lo mismo, como si su impacto en la sociedad fuera igual, ni parecido vamos.


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> No, se trata de un sistema nervioso más sensible a todos los niveles, los PAS somos mas sensibles también a olores fuertes, a ruidos, a cambios, a todo lo que altere el entorno y no sea predecible.
> Lógicamente si eres mas sensible, las conductas de los demás te van a afectar más, pero es una consecuencia, no la causa.
> Eso no quita que aparte pueda haber traumas, pero no siempre los hay.
> Lo bueno de ser un PAS es que al ser mas observador, vas a detectar antes a los toxicos, sean narcisistas, psicópatas o TLP.
> Lo malo, que es más fácil atraerlos.




Acabo de leer en un libro de TLP que una emocion en una persona normal dura 12 segundos, en un TLP 18.

El ejemplo seria el cambio automatico malo y antiguo que se quedaban colgados engranando la marcha un buen rato vs. un cambio moderno 
tipo Formula 1 que es instantaneo.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

Volvamos a hablar del gobierno, porque en tú post te has despachado a gusto con los _«psicópatas que nos gobiernan»_, pero ahora en tu respuesta me parece que estás haciendo un "balones fuera" de campeonato. Como que has agachado bastante las orejillas. Has citado a los _«peligrosísimos psicópatas»_ pero no has dicho nada de las peligrosísimas TLPs, porque según tú, no tienen el mismo grado de peligrosidad.
Por ir al lío directamente....
Te casco la pregunta: ¿A qué transtorno de la personalidad ves más cercana a IrenA? ¿Al TLP? ¿A la psicopatía?
Te adelanto mi opinión: Mi opinión es que IrenA no es psicópata, que está bastante más cerca de ser una TLP de manual, entre otras cosas porque deja ver las siguientes perlas que son mucho más compatibles con el _telepeísmo_ que con la psicopatía, como son la sobreactuación o el histrionismo.

Ahora dime, ¿te parecería menos peligrosa IrenA si un profesional te confirmara que es TLP?




ivanito dijo:


> Que la mayoría de los psicópatas no sean asesinos no quieren decir que no hagan un daño infinito a la sociedad, de hecho, son esos psicópatas integrados y que viven infiltrados y se ocultan los que mas daño hacen, precisamente porque no les ves hasta que el daño ya está hecho.
> Infinidad de parejas y personas han sido destruídas por un psicópata, *además de los [psicópatas] que tenemos en el gobierno sin ir mas lejo**s*, y desde dentro están destruyendo la civilización occidental (con la necesaria colaboración de los borregos engañados por los encantadores de serpientes).





Karamba dijo:


> Sobre lo que dices del gobierno.... ya tal. Sólo te respondo brevemente porque no es una buena forma de centrar el tema del hilo. *De hecho en el gobierno tienes unas cuantas TLPs histriónicas y tú las has confundido y catalogado como psicópatas*.  ¿Ves como no son tan diferentes los TLPS de los psicópatas? Te la han colado hasta a ti.





ivanito dijo:


> Lo vuelvo a decir, el daño que *los psicópatas infringen en los sitios donde se infiltran, es muy superior*. Y en eso ser hombre o ser mujer no influye. La diferencia es que hay más psicópatas hombres y mas mujeres TLP.



En esto parece claro que no nos vamos a poner de acuerdo.
En este foro se habla mucho de los psicópatas del gobierno, cuando hay algunos/as que NO son _psaicos_, sino TLP.
Al menos me alegra que para la mayoría de gente sean LA MISMA COSA, y NO establezcan diferencia alguna entre unos y otros al hablar de forma común, incluido tú . Y es que realmente, EN LA PRÁCTICA: _psaico_=TLP=basura humana.
Ahora si quieres puedes emplear el factor de corrección del 90%.... y exculpar a IrenA.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Yo creo que no hay interés por parte de ella, se le nota despecho y demasiadas ganitas de reafirmarse.



Pues yo creo que es rencor.
Se le nota dolido, le ha debido de hacer mucho daño.
Por eso su odio hacia los TLP.
Le entiendo, yo también las he sufrido.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Yo es que soy de los que piensan que las emociones manejan nuestros actos mucho mas que nuestra propia voluntad, al menos a mi me pasa, *y eso me permite exculparles mas a los TLP, o al menos perdonar mas sus actos*.



Jodeeeeeeer.....
40 posts cuando podrías haber dicho esto desde el principio de forma CLARA y CONCISA.
Bueno..... al menos ya lo has aclarado.

Te lo he estado diciendo......


----------



## Shy (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Volvamos a hablar del gobierno, porque en tú post te has despachado a gusto con los _«psicópatas que nos gobiernan»_, pero ahora en tu respuesta me parece que estás haciendo un "balones fuera" de campeonato. Como que has agachado bastante las orejillas. Has citado a los _«peligrosísimos psicópatas»_ pero no has dicho nada de las peligrosísimas TLPs, porque según tú, no tienen el mismo grado de peligrosidad.
> Por ir al lío directamente....
> Te casco la pregunta: ¿A qué transtorno de la personalidad ves más cercana a IrenA? ¿Al TLP? ¿A la psicopatía?
> Te adelanto mi opinión: Mi opinión es que IrenA no es psicópata, que está bastante más cerca de ser una TLP de manual, entre otras cosas porque deja ver las siguientes perlas que son mucho más compatibles con el _telepeísmo_ que con la psicopatía, como son la sobreactuación o el histrionismo.



Ireno es una psicópata por imitación (no es psicópata) al haber desarrollado codependencia con un verdadero psicópata: la rata. Cualquier comportamiento de Ireno va precedido de una pregunta mental: ¿qué haría Pablo?
Tiene conducta antisocial, clarísimamente, pero sin el talento del psicópata. Es una imitadora y se puede romper mentalmente, es cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> ¿Adviertes algún tipo de contradicción en tus palabras?
> Si los hechos son LOS MISMOS EN SÍ e IGUALMENTE DAÑINOS (=consecuencias), ¿por qué me iba a tener que parecer una menos mala que la otra?
> Te vuelvo a decir que a mí sólo me interesa el plano general de la cámara desde el exterior y no el plano objetivo de la Go-Pro del transtornado. Y que hacer esto además sólo conduce a "exculpar" al TLP (tú lo llamas _«poner en su justa medida»_).
> 
> ...



Ay dios, creía que se entendía, ahora resulta que hay que explicarlo todo como a los niños pequeños.
Me refiero a que sus actos son iguales, y por tanto igualmente dañinos, pero en FORMA, no en INTENSIDAD.
Es decir, un psicópata hará lo mismo que un TLP, pero multiplicado por 100. ¿Tan difícil es de entender?
¿El acto es el mismo? SÍ
¿Afecta igual? NO
¿Hace daño a los demás? SÍ
¿Hace el mismo daño y a un numero igual de personas? NO 
Parece que hay que pasar el Barrio Sésamo a la gente para que entienda que 1 es distinto a 100.

La falsodenunciadora te dará igual si es TLP o psicópata, una vez te haya denunciado como si es mora o cristiana, pero las probabilidades de que te denuncie una psicópata son mucho mayores, por carecer de culpa y empatía, mientras que una límite tiene que sentirse muy dolida para que llegue a eso, y normalmente nunca llegará a hacerlo o si lo hace muy probablemente solo lo haga en caliente y luego se arrepienta y retire la denuncia. ¿Eso se entiende no? 

Por tanto, si tu pareja es una TLP es preferible a que sea psicópata, pues es mas difícil que acabe denunciándote. (Aunque el denunciado por una TLP no pensará lo mismo lógicamente). (Obviamente lo ideal es que no fuera ninguna de las 2 cosas, para eliminar al máximo el riesgo, pero si tienes que elegir, yo lo tengo claro).

La motivación interna que a ti te la pela importa desde el momento que va a influir en la gravedad o intensidad de las conductas.
El psicópata no tiene ningún limite en esas conductas, por lo que casi siempre llegará mucho más lejos, por tanto, el lugar donde se sitúa la go pro que dices importa porque te va a indicar el grado al que dichas conductas van a llevarse a cabo.

Con eso yo no estoy exculpando a los TLP, solo indicando que son mucho menos peligrosos, pero también pueden hacer mucho daño si te implicas mucho con ellos, en una relación pareja por ejemplo. Por tanto, si puedes lo mejor es estar lejos de AMBOS.


Y con lo de controlar sus conductas, me refiero a los TLP que buscan ayuda, psicoterapia, fármacos, sobre todo a casos leves o moderados, y también mejoran con la edad. en medio de un ataque obviamente no controlan. Es como un ludópata, si acude a terapia y se mantiene alejado de ciertos ambientes puede volver a la vida normal, pero en el momento en que está jugando no puede parar.

En cambio, un psicópata es irrecuperable, es mas, jamás acudirá a terapia porque se sienten bien con como son, salvo que lo hagan con fines perversos o de perfeccionarse.

Sé que estas dolido por tu familiar TLP, debía ser muy cercana e influirte mucho para mal y te entiendo, pero que tu rencor no te haga perder el foco.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Ireno es una psicópata por imitación (no es psicópata) al haber desarrollado codependencia con un verdadero psicópata: la rata. Cualquier comportamiento de Ireno va precedido de una pregunta mental: ¿qué haría Pablo?
> Tiene conducta antisocial, clarísimamente, pero sin el talento del psicópata. Es una imitadora y se puede romper mentalmente, es cuestión de tiempo.



Vale, has dicho que NO es púramente una psicópata, que sólo es una IMITADORA de psicópatas. O eso te he entendido.
1) ¿Podrías decir también por qué la excluyes de ser una TLP? Rasgos excluyentes, plis.
2) Podías ordenar por grado de peligrosidad (de más peligroso a menos peligroso) los diferentes términos: a) psicópata, b) TLP, y c) imitadora.

Mira, ahora que vuelvo a leer tu post encuentro otra característica que encaja en el TLP. Hay algún forero que ha dicho que los TLPs son _«toscos»_, como poco refinados en comparación a los psaicos (en lo cual estoy de acuerdo). IrenA es tosca, le suda el toto su tosquedad como a los TLPs, y además no la oculta. Además es histriónica (otra cualidad de las TLP). Es una LdCÑ de manual (TLP) y me puedo imaginar que PIT acabó arrojando la toalla (como las parejas de las TLPs)


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Normalmente a esas adicciones (comida, juego, drogas, alcohol, sexo, videojuegos, internet, redes sociales, etc.) se llega para tapar otro problema anterior.
Lo ideal sería no llegar a ese punto, pararlo a tiempo, atacando el problema de base, pero es que eso es algo a lo que llegas sin darte cuenta, porque como te decía, hay un trasfondo interno que te lleva a eso sin que te des cuenta, y cuando eres consciente ya estás atrapado. 
Y también no me negarás que una vez se establece la adicción, poco control tiene el adicto para detenerse, salvo que pida ayuda profesional.

El TLP es lo mismo. Una vez establecido el trastorno, el enfermo solo puede cambiar pidiendo ayuda psicológica, y a menudo, farmacológica. Por sí solo no puede.

Si realmente tuviera el control, no habría TLPs, igual que no habría ludópatas o drogadictos, ya que nadie quiere ser eso.
La diferencia es que los psicópatas SÍ QUIEREN ser psicópatas.

¿Qué como llega un TLP a serlo? Los psicólogos lo tienen claro, el faltar un referente paterno o bien abusos sexuales en la infancia. Eso no está tampoco bajo tu control.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (10 Ago 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> No se dice _yerna_, se dice nuera



No si es travero


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Por ejemplo, me han utilizado para dar celos a otra persona. Triangulación lo llaman.


----------



## Shy (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Vale, has dicho que NO es púramente una psicópata, que sólo es una IMITADORA de psicópatas. O eso te he entendido.
> 1) ¿Podrías decir también por qué la excluyes de ser una TLP? Rasgos excluyentes, plis.
> 2) Podías ordenar por grado de peligrosidad (de más peligroso a menos peligroso) los diferentes términos: a) psicópata, b) TLP, y c) imitadora.
> 
> Mira, ahora que vuelvo a leer tu post encuentro otra característica que encaja en el TLP. Hay algún forero que ha dicho que los TLPs son _«toscos»_, como poco refinados en comparación a los psaicos (en lo cual estoy de acuerdo). IrenA es tosca, le suda el toto su tosquedad como a los TLPs, y además no la oculta. Además es histriónica (otra cualidad de las TLP). Es una LdCÑ de manual (TLP) y me puedo imaginar que PIT acabó arrojando la toalla (como las parejas de las TLPs)



1.- La excluyo por su lenguaje corporal. Juana Rivas, por ejemplo, es una TLP de libro. Compara el lenguaje corporal de las dos. En Juana todo es drama, representación, histrionismo. En Ireno, no. Es una locadelcoño random más, como cientos de miles de españolas que sin ser TLP o psicópatas convierten nuestra sociedad en una de las más tóxicas que hay. Lo que la hace especialmente peligrosa es la posición que ocupa. PIT no arrojó la toalla, la utiliza y la utilizará mientras le convenga, luego la mandará a la basura como un kleenex. Cuando eso ocurra ella entrará en barrena.

2.- Objetivamente hablando, por peligrosidad, sería el psicópata en liga aparte y luego todos los demás comportamientos antisociales.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Ay dios, creía que se entendía, ahora resulta que hay que explicarlo todo como a los niños pequeños.
> Me refiero a que sus actos son iguales, y por tanto igualmente dañinos, pero en FORMA, no en INTENSIDAD.
> Es decir, un psicópata hará lo mismo que un TLP, pero multiplicado por 100. ¿Tan difícil es de entender?
> ¿El acto es el mismo? SÍ
> ...



Joder, ¡qué habilidad tan mujeril para darle la vuelta a la tortilla!
Y dale con lo mismo..... @ivanito, no añado más porque añadir más es "oscurecer" y no "aclarar". Los foreros que lean el hilo se harán cada uno su opinión, sin necesidad de añadir nada más.

Dices: _«Aunque el denunciado por una TLP no pensará lo mismo lógicamente»_.
Otra vez vuelves a decir una cosa y la contraria en el mismo párrafo.
Muy bien, me has convencido.... según tú:
-si la falsodenuncianta es TLP: condena para el marido de 20 días de trabajos sociales​-si la falsodenuncianta es _psaico_: condena para el marido de 4 años de cárcel​
Que las consecuencias de una falsodenuncia son las mismaaaas.
Que la TLP y la _psaico_ mienten igual en el juicio.
Que la TLP suscitará todavía más penita a la jueza *(igual que te suscita A TI más penita).* Jake mate
*Que la TLP puede ser mucho más peligrosa que una psaico.*

¿Lo vamos pillando ya?

ABRO ENCUESTA: Juana la loca, ¿_psaico_ o TLP?
 . Venga @Shy, manifiéstate si quieres.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Volvamos a hablar del gobierno, porque en tú post te has despachado a gusto con los _«psicópatas que nos gobiernan»_, pero ahora en tu respuesta me parece que estás haciendo un "balones fuera" de campeonato. Como que has agachado bastante las orejillas. Has citado a los _«peligrosísimos psicópatas»_ pero no has dicho nada de las peligrosísimas TLPs, porque según tú, no tienen el mismo grado de peligrosidad.
> Por ir al lío directamente....
> Te casco la pregunta: ¿A qué transtorno de la personalidad ves más cercana a IrenA? ¿Al TLP? ¿A la psicopatía?
> Te adelanto mi opinión: Mi opinión es que IrenA no es psicópata, que está bastante más cerca de ser una TLP de manual, entre otras cosas porque deja ver las siguientes perlas que son mucho más compatibles con el _telepeísmo_ que con la psicopatía, como son la sobreactuación o el histrionismo.
> ...




Irene está entre las psicópatas, o bien muy zumbada tiene que estar para creerse lo que dice, en ese caso me daría casi mas miedo.
Psicópatas claros tienes a Pedro Sanchez, con rasgos narcisistas muy marcados, Pablo Iglesias, y muchos más de los que tu te crees. Posiblemente la mayoría de políticos lo sean, ya que todos mienten y manipulan sin ningún pudor.
No se de que sacas que Irene sea TLP.


----------



## Shy (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> ABRO ENCUESTA: Juana la loca, ¿_psaico_ o TLP?
> . Venga @Shy, manifiéstate si quieres.



TLP, justo lo acababa de decir en el post anterior.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> 1.- La excluyo *por su lenguaje corporal*.



_You must be joking_. loooooool 

Edit:
1) No me has dado una respuesta CONCRETA a rasgos excluyentes.
2) He visto luego que te has adelantado a mi pregunta sobre Juana AKA la loca. Para mí también sería TLP. Una _psaico_ no podría haber suscitado tanta penita. Si a la _psaico_ la cazas, la gente le retira el apoyo. Si a la TLP la cazas, la gente sigue en sus trece de _«pobrecita»_ y justificándola.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Jodeeeeeeer.....
> 40 posts cuando podrías haber dicho esto desde el principio de forma CLARA y CONCISA.
> Bueno..... al menos ya lo has aclarado.
> 
> Te lo he estado diciendo......



Por fin vas a poder dormir esta noche.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Ireno es una psicópata por imitación (no es psicópata) al haber desarrollado codependencia con un verdadero psicópata: la rata. Cualquier comportamiento de Ireno va precedido de una pregunta mental: ¿qué haría Pablo?
> Tiene conducta antisocial, clarísimamente, pero sin el talento del psicópata. Es una imitadora y se puede romper mentalmente, es cuestión de tiempo.



Es una psicópata de manual, pero es mucho menos inteligente que pablo iglesias, y con 0 carisma, por eso le imita, pero la base la tiene.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Ireno Es una imitadora y se puede romper mentalmente, es cuestión de tiempo.



Espera sentado


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Yo creo que es psicópata como Pablo, se han unido por compartir intereses y por follar, pero llevan vidas separadas. Dos psicópatas no se soportan.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

Ser una HdLGP no es excluyente con ser TLP.
Ser una TLP no es excluyente con ser una HdLGP.


----------



## Shy (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> _You must be joking_. loooooool
> 
> Edit:
> 1) No me has dado una respuesta CONCRETA a rasgos excluyentes.



El lenguaje corporal, ese el más excluyente. El psicópata tiene control total sobre eso, el resto de los trastornos con comportamiento antisocial no. Los rasgos son básicamente los mismos, incluso son comunes entre trastornos de la personalidad y enfermos mentales.



Karamba dijo:


> 2) He visto luego que te has adelantado a mi pregunta sobre Juana AKA la loca. Para mí también sería TLP. Una _psaico_ no podría haber suscitado tanta penita. Si a la _psaico_ la cazas, la gente le retira el apoyo. Si a la TLP la cazas, la gente sigue en sus trece de _«pobrecita»_ y justificándola.



No creas, un psicópata puede dar mucha penita también, hacen el papel de víctima o de verdugo con igual virtusismo


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

_Vienbenido_ al foro_, hamijo_.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Por fin vas a poder dormir esta noche.



looooool


----------



## Shy (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Espera sentado



Me puedo aportar con ustec pincho de tortilla y caña. 

Esa tía se rompe, al tiempo. Y será público y notorio a menos que salga huyendo de España y sea en otro país.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Me puedo aportar con ustec pincho de tortilla y caña.
> 
> Esa tía se rompe, al tiempo. Y será público y notorio a menos que salga huyendo de España y sea en otro país.



Se romperá como la TLP que es, betillas.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Joder, ¡qué habilidad tan mujeril para darle la vuelta a la tortilla!
> Y dale con lo mismo..... @ivanito, no añado más porque añadir más es "oscurecer" y no "aclarar". Los foreros que lean el hilo se harán cada uno su opinión, sin necesidad de añadir nada más.
> 
> Dices: _«Aunque el denunciado por una TLP no pensará lo mismo lógicamente»_.
> ...



Lo que no entiendes, es que una TLP es mucho mas improbable que te falsodenuncie que una psicópata, aunque puede hacerlo. Y también puede hacerlo una persona sin trastornos de la personalidad.
¿Lo vas pillando?
¿Quién es mas peligroso?
Lógicamente el que te ha denunciado, sea TLP, psicópata o mediopensionista, pero las probabilidades son distintas.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Es un comportamiento psicópata. Solo ellos lo hacen de manera sistemática y por gusto y disfrutando de ello.


----------



## Shy (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Lo que no entiendes, es que una TLP es mucho mas improbable que te falsodenuncie que una psicópata, aunque puede hacerlo. Y también puede hacerlo una persona sin trastornos de la personalidad.
> ¿Lo vas pillando?
> ¿Quién es mas peligroso?
> Lógicamente el que te ha denunciado, sea TLP, psicópata o mediopensionista, *pero las probabilidades son distintas.*



¿Por qué?


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> ABRO ENCUESTA: Juana la loca, ¿_psaico_ o TLP?
> . Venga @Shy, manifiéstate si quieres.



TLP, pero de las severas. Creo que tuvo muchos problemas de conducta en prisión.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Lo que no entiendes, es que una TLP es mucho mas improbable que te falsodenuncie que una psicópata, aunque puede hacerlo. Y también puede hacerlo una persona sin trastornos de la personalidad.
> ¿Lo vas pillando?
> ¿Quién es mas peligroso?
> Lógicamente el que te ha denunciado, sea TLP, psicópata o mediopensionista, pero las probabilidades son distintas.




Y dale.......
Según tú:
-como Juana es TLP, a Francesco y a los hijos no les ha pasado casi nada. Hubiese sido peor si Juana hubiese sido _psaico_​
A ver @ivanito, estás pasando por alto en el GRADO DE PELIGROSIDAD (expresión tuya), que casi nunca se produce un "combate aislado" entre TLP y su pareja. En el caso de una falsodenuncia, por ejemplo, intervienen servicios sociales, oenegetas, forensAs, juezAs, fiscalAs, psicólogAs, e incluso hombres que COMO TÚ sienten penita por la TLP. Una TLP puede ser mucho más peligrosa que una psaico, precisamente porque intervienen gente como tú que las exculpan o les dan penita.

El caso de Juana AKA la loca es precisamente un clarísimo ejemplo de que una TLP puede ser más peligrosa que una _psaico_.

¿Estamos o no estamos?


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> ¿Por qué?



La psicópata no tiene remordimientos, ni siente culpa ninguna.
Una TLP puede denunciar en caliente, pero es más probable que se arrepienta.
Si no lo hace es porque hay mucho rencor acumulado.
También puede denunciarte una persona sin trastornos de personalidad, pero es aun menos probable.
Esto parece respuestas para niños pequeños, pero bueno.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Y dale.......
> Según tú:
> -como Juana es TLP, a Francesco y a los hijos no les ha pasado casi nada. Hubiese sido peor si Juana hubiese sido _psaico_​
> A ver @ivanito, estás pasando por alto en el GRADO DE PELIGROSIDAD (expresión tuya), que casi nunca se produce un "combate aislado" entre TLP y su pareja. En el caso de una falsodenuncia, por ejemplo, intervienen servicios sociales, oenegetas, forensAs, juezAs, fiscalAs, psicólogAs, e incluso hombres que COMO TÚ sienten penita por la TLP. Una TLP puede ser mucho más peligrosa que una psaico, precisamente porque intervienen gente como tú que las exculpan o les dan penita.
> ...



Una TLP podrá ser más peligrosa que una psicópata, pero es menos probable que te denuncie.
¿Estamos o no estamos?
Y yo no exculpo a nadie que denuncie falsamente, sea TLP, psicópata o Teresa de Calcuta.
Como dice arboleda, la que haga eso es una hija de puta, tenga un trastorno de personalidad o no.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> *Una TLP podrá ser más peligrosa que una psicópata*, pero es menos probable que te denuncie.
> ¿Estamos o no estamos?
> Y yo no exculpo a nadie que denuncie falsamente, sea TLP, psicópata o Teresa de Calcuta.
> Como dice arboleda, la que haga eso es una hija de puta, tenga un trastorno de personalidad o no.



Eres un poco rata (=tacaño) a la hora de reconocer las cosas, me parece. Con la boca pequeña y de poco en poco. 
Me parece que te identificas el algunas cosas con los TLPs..... si no, es que no es normal las cosas que dices, y esa defensa a ultranza de las TLPs, eso sí, sin que parezca que las defiendes.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> _You must be joking_. loooooool
> 
> Edit:
> 1) No me has dado una respuesta CONCRETA a rasgos excluyentes.
> 2) He visto luego que te has adelantado a mi pregunta sobre Juana AKA la loca. Para mí también sería TLP. Una _psaico_ no podría haber suscitado tanta penita. Si a la _psaico_ la cazas, la gente le retira el apoyo. Si a la TLP la cazas, la gente sigue en sus trece de _«pobrecita»_ y justificándola.



No creo que la gente se plantee que Juana sea nada, simplemente la cree, por ser mujera, o no.


----------



## Shy (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> La psicópata no tiene remordimientos, ni siente culpa ninguna.
> Una TLP puede denunciar en caliente, pero es más probable que se arrepienta.
> Si no lo hace es porque hay mucho rencor acumulado.
> También puede denunciarte una persona sin trastornos de personalidad, pero es aun menos probable.
> Esto parece respuestas para niños pequeños, pero bueno.



Lo que es de niño pequeño es estar hablando de gente más inestable que la nitroglicerina y pretender evaluar riesgos, establecer clasificaciones o predecir comportamientos sin tener en cuenta las circunstancias.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Eres un poco rata (=tacaño) a la hora de reconocer las cosas, me parece. Con la boca pequeña y de poco en poco.
> Me parece que te identificas el algunas cosas con los TLPs..... si no, es que no es normal las cosas que dices, y esa defensa a ultranza de las TLPs, eso sí, sin que parezca que las defiendes.



Y tampoco es normal poner a las TLP al mismo nivel que las psicópatas. Creo que no has conocido ninguna psicópata, solo TPLs, y por lo visto te han jodido pero bien.
A mi me han hecho infinito más daño las TLPs, pero la maldad encubierta de las psicópatas está en otra liga, no se puede comparar.
Yo no exculpo a las TLP solo por decir que están en un nivel inferior de maldad.
Eso es una conclusión tuya, que te sientes muy seguro con ponerlas en el mismo saco, en el de la mierda. Pues hasta dentro de la mierda, hay mierdas mejores y peores.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> La psicópata no tiene remordimientos, ni siente culpa ninguna.
> *Una TLP puede denunciar en caliente, pero es más probable que se arrepienta*.



_«Super arrepentida, tía»_
FIRMADO: Juana la Loka AKA la TLP


Juana: -_«La primera denuncia fue sin querer. En el resto de las 20.000 falsodenuncias que le puse a Francesco.... yo sólo estaba bajo el efecto de las pirulas contra el TLP»_
Ivanito: -_«Lo sé... lo sé....»
_


----------



## Mentalharm (10 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Pues yo han pasado 14 y daria todo lo que tengo por volver con ella, tlp evitadora narcisista perversa.
> 
> Pero no lo he podido superar, creo que soy un codependiente de mier



Te comprendo compañero, ánimo y fuerza mi situación es muy parecida


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Yo creo que vamos a zanjar aqui el debate, está claro que cada uno quiere ir a su terreno y poco se puede construir ya.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Creo que no has conocido ninguna psicópata, solo TPLs, y por lo visto te han jodido pero bien.
> A mi me han hecho infinito más daño las TLPs, pero la maldad encubierta de las psicópatas está en otra liga, no se puede comparar.
> Yo no exculpo a las TLP solo por decir que están en un nivel inferior de maldad.
> Eso es una conclusión tuya, que te sientes muy seguro con ponerlas en el mismo saco, en el de la mierda. Pues hasta dentro de la mierda, hay mierdas mejores y peores.



Ya te he dicho antes en un post, que a mí siempre me queda la duda con los TLPs, si realmente son TLPs o si son _psaicos_. Y que son la misma basura al 90% porque coinciden en todo, si prescindimos de la GO-PRO.
Ya te he dicho antes que no hago ninguna diferencia entre dos personas que tienen LA MISMA CONDUCTA. Me da igual si una es progre y la otra neocon, si una es Testigo de Jeová y la otra de la Iglesia Evangelista de Filadelfia, si una es _psaico_ y la otra TLP.

Si es la MISMA CONDUCTA, yo no hago diferencias como tú. ¿por qué debería hacerlas? Las diferencias las puedes hacer tú mismo eligiendo tener una conducta diferente. Pero si eliges LA MISMA conducta y no has querido diferenciar tú mismo la conducta..... ¿yo en qué te voy a ayudar?


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> _«Super arrepentida, tía»_
> FIRMADO: Juana la Loka AKA la TLP
> 
> 
> ...



Estamos considerando un caso extremo, y con mucho rencor y hostias de por medio por ambas partes.
Y niños de por medio, que eso lo enfanga todo aun mas.
Y para rematar, con alguna abogaducha sacacuartos de por medio que ha lavado el cerebro a la Juana loca esa, el poco que tiene.


----------



## Mentalharm (10 Ago 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Someramente... sin detalles porque duele.
> 
> Conoces a una chica joven, guapa, dulce, cariñosa... te enamoras, haces planes y sigue asi durante años, te compras una casa con ella y cuando parece que todo va para delante tras 6 o 7 años, todo empieza a cambiar, ella empieza a mostrar fobia social, pasa de ser una gran profesional a no poder conservar un trabajo, lios con vecinos y familia... se arreglara, te empeñas en pensar, pero solo hace empeorar. Psiquiatras, psicologos, pastillas... y todo sigue empeorando, la relacion se vuelve durisima y acaba pasando de ser marital a casi paterno filial porque estas cuidando a una persona con grandes dependencias psicologicas, pero luchas porque llevas mas de una decada amando a esa mujer y tienes fe en su recuperacion
> Mil diagnosticos hasta que le dicen que es TLP, mas pastillas, mas psiquiatras hasta que un dia llegas a casa y solo te encuentras una nota de suicidio... se te cae el mundo encima, corres a la policia donde te dicen que es mayor de edad y que no pueden hacer nada, te vuelves loco, dos dias despues aparece con sobredosis pero viva, ingreso en Benito Menni, alta y para casa.
> ...



No he vivido lo que tu Dios me libre, pero se me ha escapado algo más que una lágrima leyendo tu relato. Si algo superior a nosotros existe sabe que lo hiciste lo mejor que supiste. Y quiere que encuentres la paz que ansias. Un abrazo


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Ya te he dicho antes en un post, que a mí siempre me queda la duda con los TLPs, si realmente son TLPs o si son _psaicos_. Y que son la misma basura al 90% porque coinciden en todo, si prescindimos de la GO-PRO.
> Ya te he dicho antes que no hago ninguna diferencia entre dos personas que tienen LA MISMA CONDUCTA. Me da igual si una es progre y la otra neocon, si una es Testigo de Jeová y la otra de la Iglesia Evangelista de Filadelfia, si una es _psaico_ y la otra TLP.
> 
> Si es la MISMA CONDUCTA, yo no hago diferencias como tú. ¿por qué debería hacerlas? Las diferencias las puedes hacer tú mismo eligiendo tener una conducta diferente. Pero si eliges LA MISMA conducta y no has querido diferenciar tú mismo la conducta..... ¿yo en qué te voy a ayudar?



Si te gusta simplificar para hacer tu vida mas fácil, pues vale, pero aunque los 2 sean ludópatas, no es lo mismo jugarse el sueldo entero a las tragaperras que 20 euros.
Por eso yo digo que TLP y psicópata no es equivalente, al menos no lo es en grado.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Estamos considerando un caso extremo, y con mucho rencor y hostias de por medio por ambas partes.
> Y niños de por medio, que eso lo enfanga todo aun mas.
> Y para rematar, con alguna abogaducha sacacuartos de por medio que ha lavado el cerebro a la Juana loca esa, el poco que tiene.



Ya..... y casualmente el caso más mediático del país. Pero es sólo una coincidencia. 
Y seguramente el más culebrón en el tiempo, como para afirmar como haces tú que a los TLPs les da "el cuarto de hora" y luego se les pasa. Y que son los _psaicos_ los que van hasta el final a por "lo suyo".
No sé, Rick....

O según tú, la loca es _psaico_.... en lugar de TLP, o es que no te entiendo....


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Ya..... y casualmente el caso más mediático del país. Pero es sólo una coincidencia.
> Y seguramente el más culebrón en el tiempo, como para afirmar como haces tú que a los TLPs les da "el cuarto de hora" y luego se les pasa. Y que son los _psaicos_ los que van hasta el final a por "lo suyo".
> No sé, Rick....
> 
> O según tú, la loca es _psaico_.... en lugar de TLP, o es que no te entiendo....



Es TLP porque no controla sus emociones y la lia en la carcel varias veces.


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Ago 2022)

Ojo, la mansion y el piano de cola no es su casoplon, yo tambien pense lo mismo, pero cuando vi a otro youtuber que tambien es psicopata un tal Scabellum con el mismo fondo supe que era o debe ser un fondo preset del youtube o algo.

Si el tio maltrata a mucha clientela, si ves las criticas en Google flipas, pone que hasta "ha acosado a empleadas suyas " ( a saber) pero si es psicologo ( o eso espero), de hecho es doctor ( o dice serlo) en Psicologia desde hace unos 5 años, la tesis dr esta en internet, la tengo para leerla.

Por cierto su libro tu jefe psicopata creo que lo ha plagiado de su archienemigo el dr. Hugo Marietan que se llama igual, que es un psiquiatra psicopata argentino que tiene muchos libros buenos sobre psicopatia. Convendria ver las fechas de edicion de ambos para ver cual fue primero.

Y en muchos libros de este español como Familia Zero no llevan bibliografia, a lo que en el mundo academico se considera plagio y te quitan el titulo, en Alemania sucede. Un sintoma clasico psicopata es "apropiarse de exitos ajenos".


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Lo que no entiendes, es que una TLP es mucho mas improbable que te falsodenuncie que una psicópata, aunque puede hacerlo. Y también puede hacerlo una persona sin trastornos de la personalidad.
> ¿Lo vas pillando?
> ¿Quién es mas peligroso?
> Lógicamente el que te ha denunciado, sea TLP, psicópata o mediopensionista, pero las probabilidades son distintas.




Yo llevo la friolera de 19 denuncias falsas ganadas de mi familia psicopata diagnosticados antes de nacer yo. 19!!! Hay algun tlp pero se volvio psicopata antes de nacer yo, cumplen a saco los items de diagnostico, es brutal. En las unis flipan con el caso.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Es TLP porque no controla sus emociones y la lia en la carcel varias veces.



Exacto. Pero no comentas su persistencia ni su perseverancia (equis mil denuncias y cada cual más loca que la otra, _to the moon_, SIN LÍMITES). 
Aquí no hay eso que dices tú de quel el TLP queda saciado, ni tampoco que el TLP se arrepiente, ni que sí tienen límites, ni......, ni.......
Vuelvo a decir que es un caso en el que se ve claramente que una TLP puede ser más peligrosa que una _psaico_, en base a los hechos, exclusivamente. Y las (supuestas) motivaciones internas de las que te vales para "quitar hierro" a un TLP frente a un _psaico_ son precisamente las que han empleado políticos y jueces españoles para PERPETUAR la conducta de La Loca.

A una _psaico_ descubierta le hubiesen cortado el rollito. A una TLP le dais cuerda. Todo en base a hechos demostrados.


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> TLP, pero de las severas. Creo que tuvo muchos problemas de conducta en prisión.





La peor loca de España TLP/psicopata histrionica es Monica oltra, ese orco feo cuyo marido sudaca ha violado a una menor que tutelaba y esta psicopata
no solo la ha perseguido sino que ha tapado a su marido violador y han echado del trabajo a la victima, llevado esposada a declarar, le hacen test de drogas continuos y le quieren revisar la vivienda ( para hacer informes falsos de insalubridad y quitarle la casa y a los menores)

caso de manual con servicios sociales psicopatas a sueldo, eso mismo intentaron hacer mis psicopatas conmigo y como todo, les venzo porque el superdotado soy yo y ellos un cociente rayando el 70, lo malo es que son muchos los subnormales.


----------



## Yomismita (10 Ago 2022)

¿Ein? Oficialmente es Doctor en Psicología en la Universidad de Alcalá, si dices que no es ni psicólogo... eso no cuadra.

No Puedo ser objetiva porque ese hombre ha cambiado Mi vida brutalmente y para bien . 



Karamba dijo:


> Y dale.......
> Según tú:
> -como Juana es TLP, a Francesco y a los hijos no les ha pasado casi nada. Hubiese sido peor si Juana hubiese sido _psaico_​
> A ver @ivanito, estás pasando por alto en el GRADO DE PELIGROSIDAD (expresión tuya), que casi nunca se produce un "combate aislado" entre TLP y su pareja. En el caso de una falsodenuncia, por ejemplo, intervienen servicios sociales, oenegetas, forensAs, juezAs, fiscalAs, psicólogAs, e incluso hombres que COMO TÚ sienten penita por la TLP. Una TLP puede ser mucho más peligrosa que una psaico, precisamente porque intervienen gente como tú que las exculpan o les dan penita.
> ...



Por si misma no habría llegado tan lejos, sin el chiringuito de Jenaro detrás


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

@CesareLombroso,
1) ¿Podrías dar tu opinión respecto a la peligrosidad de TLPs vs. _psaicos_?
2) ¿Existe la figura de la psicópata histriónica? 
3) ¿El hecho de poner _«TLP/piscópata histriónica»_ no es precisamente un signo de afinidad entre una TLP y una _psaico_ histriónica?
4) Tema IrenA que hemos tratado más atrás..... En tú opinión..... ¿_psaico_, TLP o imitadora no psaico?


----------



## Yomismita (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Exacto. Pero no comentas su persistencia ni su perseverancia (equis mil denuncias y cada cual más loca que la otra, _to the moon_, SIN LÍMITES).
> Aquí no hay eso que dices tú de quel el TLP queda saciado, ni tampoco que el TLP se arrepiente, ni que sí tienen límites, ni......, ni.......
> Vuelvo a decir que es un caso en el que se ve claramente que una TLP puede ser más peligrosa que una _psaico_, en base a los hechos, exclusivamente. Y las (supuestas) motivaciones internas de las que te vales para "quitar hierro" a un TLP frente a un _psaico_ son precisamente las que han empleado políticos y jueces españoles para PERPETUAR la conducta de La Loca.
> 
> A una _psaico_ descubierta le hubiesen cortado el rollito. A una TLP le dais cuerda. Todo en base a hechos demostrados.



Psico o TLP interesan los casos que vengan bien a la agenda.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> Por si misma no habría llegado tan lejos, sin el chiringuito de Jenaro detrás



Precisamente lo que dices implica lo que le he dicho a @ivanito anteriormente. Que es un error establecer la peligrosidad de una TLP como si fuese un combate en la privacidad del domicilio entre la TLP y su pareja, sin factores ni influencias externas. Que la peligrosidad no es sólo la intrínseca o la teórica. Que la peligrosidad se demuestra en hechos consumados, es evaluable y medible, y que es un sumatorio entre la peligrosidad de la TLP más los "agentes intervinientes". Etc., etc., etc. 
En ese sentido, una TLP puede ser muuuuuucho más peligrosa que una _psaico_ en la sociedad actual, si nos atenemos a las consecuencias que causa.


----------



## Yomismita (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Precisamente lo que dices implica lo que le he dicho a @ivanito anteriormente. Que es un error establecer la peligrosidad de una TLP como si fuese un combate en la privacidad del domicilio entre la TLP y su pareja, sin factores ni influencias externas. Que la peligrosidad no es sólo la intrínseca o la teórica. Que la peligrosidad se demuestra en hechos consumados, es evaluable y medible, y que es un sumatorio entre la peligrosidad de la TLP más los "agentes intervinientes". Etc., etc., etc.
> En ese sentido, una TLP puede ser muuuuuucho más peligrosa que una _psaico_ en la sociedad actual, si nos atenemos a las consecuencias que causa.



Digamos que los que manipulan son los psicos y los TLP, fácilmente manipulables.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

Yomismita dijo:


> Digamos que los que manipulan son los psicos y los TLP, fácilmente manipulables.



Los TLP son también manipuladores natos.
Me refería a que has dicho que la loca _«no hubiese llegado tan lejos si....»,_ lo que implica que la peligrosidad fue más lejos de lo _hesperado_. Me refería a eso.


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> @CesareLombroso,
> 1) ¿Podrías dar tu opinión respecto a la peligrosidad de TLPs vs. _psaicos_?
> 2) ¿Existe la figura de la psicópata histriónica?
> 3) ¿El hecho de poner _«TLP/piscópata histriónica»_ no es precisamente un signo de afinidad entre una TLP y una _psaico_ histriónica?
> 4) Tema IrenA que hemos tratado más atrás..... En tú opinión..... ¿_psaico_, TLP o imitadora no psaico?




Pues yo que he vivido una familia con todo el DSM V, los psicopatas son peores porque no te los ves venir pero el ataque de furia de un TLP desbocado puede ser no se si peor o igual y ahi te pueden destrozar, matarte o lo que sea.

Ejemplo, un primo narco psicopata le meten orden de alejamiento por haberle reventado y robado la puerta a mi madre ( ahi veis que clase de tarado), nada mas recibir dicha orden viene en "venganza" su mujer otra yonky de 67 años parasito trepa con sus hijos camellos y uno poli ( corrupto obviamente que es poli y vive en la misma casa que su hermano el camello del pueblo, manda webos) y nos destrozan el garaje y trasteros para intentar que yo entrase al trapo.

Tenian a la novia del poli que yo no habia visto nunca paseandose por la calle ida y vuelta y me dijo el abogado que su plan podria haber sido decir que yo iba a abusar de una transeunte y que ellos lo habian parado todo y los destrozos del garaje eran de la "secuestrada intentado zafarse".

Yo no sali de mi casa y grabe el audio y video desde mi balcon, como siempre hago.

Otra denuncia falsa, la yonky se hace pasar por "judia de nacimiento" para meterme un delito de odio por "antisemita peligroso", llevo las fotos de la boda catolica y ella haciendose tratamiento psiquiatrico y poniendo fotos en su facebook ( no tienen sentido de la vergüenza) o haciendo la Cruz tras un Cristo, algo prohibido para un judio de verdad.

Esperate que llama de testigo a mi electricista ( hay que ser tarada ya que si hubiese sido cierto que no lo es, mi colega nunca lo hubiese refrendando, mi colega dijo la verdad que la llame "puta perra yonky", nunca perra judia, porque primero no es judia ( ya le gustaria) y segundo, porque es una puta perra yonky como asi dije en el juicio con risas de los presentes y las injurias estan despenalizadas.



Pero espera, es que en otras denuncias esos mismos me llamaban a mi "perro judio". Como veis el estado mental de esta escoria es tremendo.
Se mezcla la psicopatia con la psicosis ( perdida de contacto con la realidad) y con la psicosis toxica en muchos casos. Casualmente el mas tarado nunca se ha drogado.

Ni que decir que esa psicotica nos toca un dia la puerta diciendo "salid salid que el edificio se esta cayendo" y le digo yo, lo unico que se ha caido es tu cerebro, yonkarra.

Otro dia llama a la poli porque "mis gatos tenian sarna y veia manchas en mi balcon". El poli le dice que no ve ninguna mancha, que no ve sarna ninguna y que se acueste, que no tiene edad para ese "pelotazo" ( iba de empalme toda puesta de speed y farlopa a la hora de comer, con 67 añois).

Y asi con 18 denuncias mas, cada cual mas ridicula que la anterior.


Otra denuncia falsa que "yo tenia a mi madre anciana secuestrada" justo ese dia. ¿ Oiga si no hay puerta porque la han robado ellos mismos, como voy a tener a alguien secuestrado, cuando puede salir por su propio pie o se la puede ver en el balcon?

Es que es todo tan ridiculo...

Otra denuncia falsa, reventar la puerta principal del edificio el poli junto al camello para obligarme a poner maderas con los cerrajeros del seguro para asi denunciarme por "coacciones" porque no les dejaba entrar. ( no haber reventado la puerta para montar este complot, payasos tlp)

La psicopata histrionica, claro que existe, Monica Oltra por ejemplo o cualquier petarda del psoe random o la indepe catalanista esa de casi 70 años, como se llamaba la charo aquella?

La Montero yo creo que es una TLP submodo psicopatico, porque es muy, muy burda e hila muy poco fino. El psicopata de libro es su marido o lo que sea el coletudo ese, ese de TLP no tiene un pelo. Tambien podria ser lo que Piñuel llama como trepas "autopromotor aberrante", me encanta ese eufemismo para psicopatas trepas. Me hace mucha gracia cuando este lumpen suelta el discurso progre yankee del culpable "heterosexual blanco", cuando los amos de su logia son heterosexuales blancos y encima: judios. La incoherencia con estos anormales esta servida siempre.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> La Montero yo creo que es una TLP submodo psicopatico, porque es muy, muy burda e hila muy poco fino.



Gracias por tu opinión. Yo también la veo como TLP como tipo principal.
Con los subtipos no me aclaro mucho, ni tengo mucho interés en ello. Aunque ya se ha dicho en el hilo que, frecuentemente, las fronteras no son claras.

Respecto a las movidas con "las joyitas".... puffff, menudas batallas. Personas _sanas_ que todo el mundo querría tener cerca.

Edit:


CesareLombroso dijo:


> Esperate que llama de testigo a mi electricista ( hay que ser tarada ya que si hubiese sido cierto que no lo es, mi colega nunca lo hubiese refrendando, mi colega dijo la verdad que la llame "puta perra yonky", nunca perra judia, porque primero no es judia ( ya le gustaria) y segundo, *porque es una puta perra yonky como asi dije en el juicio con risas de los presentes* y las injurias estan despenalizadas.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Exacto. Pero no comentas su persistencia ni su perseverancia (equis mil denuncias y cada cual más loca que la otra, _to the moon_, SIN LÍMITES).
> Aquí no hay eso que dices tú de quel el TLP queda saciado, ni tampoco que el TLP se arrepiente, ni que sí tienen límites, ni......, ni.......
> Vuelvo a decir que es un caso en el que se ve claramente que una TLP puede ser más peligrosa que una _psaico_, en base a los hechos, exclusivamente. Y las (supuestas) motivaciones internas de las que te vales para "quitar hierro" a un TLP frente a un _psaico_ son precisamente las que han empleado políticos y jueces españoles para PERPETUAR la conducta de La Loca.
> 
> A una _psaico_ descubierta le hubiesen cortado el rollito. A una TLP le dais cuerda. Todo en base a hechos demostrados.



No mezcles churras con merinas. A Juana la loca la han dado cuerda porque venía bien a "la causa".
Lo de que sea TLP ya te digo que la gente, ni los políticos se lo plantean. Como si es la hija de Jesucristo.


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> No mezcles churras con merinas. A Juana la loca la han dado cuerda porque venía bien a "la causa".
> Lo de que sea TLP ya te digo que la gente, ni los políticos se lo plantean. Como si es la hija de Jesucristo.




La forense italiana dijo que era una persona muy nociva para sus hijos y que estaba como una chota. No en vano al hijo lo ha enculado alguien del entorno de esta gaseable y se ha tapado. Pobre menor...


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> La Montero yo creo que es una TLP submodo psicopatico, porque es muy, muy burda e hila muy poco fino. El psicopata de libro es su marido o lo que sea el coletudo ese, ese de TLP no tiene un pelo. Tambien podria ser lo que Piñuel llama como trepas "autopromotor aberrante", me encanta ese eufemismo para psicopatas trepas. Me hace mucha gracia cuando este lumpen suelta el discurso progre yankee del culpable "heterosexual blanco", cuando los amos de su logia son heterosexuales blancos y encima: judios. La incoherencia con estos anormales esta servida siempre.



Es posible que se sitúe entre ambos trastornos, o sea, es TLP por sus cambios de humor, y psicopática porque tiene rasgos psicopáticos.
Adriana Lastra se sitúa en la misma línea.
Nos sorprenderíamos si se hiciese un análisis psicológico de nuestros queridísimos políticos. Me juego lo que sea a que el 80% de ellos se lleva alguna etiqueta de las que estamos hablando.
Mejor no pensarlo.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Exacto. Pero no comentas su persistencia ni su perseverancia (equis mil denuncias y cada cual más loca que la otra, _to the moon_, SIN LÍMITES).
> Aquí no hay eso que dices tú de quel el TLP queda saciado, ni tampoco que el TLP se arrepiente, ni que sí tienen límites, ni......, ni.......
> Vuelvo a decir que es un caso en el que se ve claramente que una TLP puede ser más peligrosa que una _psaico_, en base a los hechos, exclusivamente. Y las (supuestas) motivaciones internas de las que te vales para "quitar hierro" a un TLP frente a un _psaico_ son precisamente las que han empleado políticos y jueces españoles para PERPETUAR la conducta de La Loca.
> 
> A una _psaico_ descubierta le hubiesen cortado el rollito. A una TLP le dais cuerda. Todo en base a hechos demostrados.



Este es un caso adulterado por estar detrás todo el aparato del Estado. Si coges a una persona desequilibrada y la incitas a que llegue lo más lejos posible, pues lógicamente que lo hace. Hasta una persona normal, hubiera tenido muchas probabilidades de ir lejos en este asunto si ve que puede sacar algo, le apoyan todas las instituciones y te lavan el cerebro bien lavado.
¿La gorda de la manada también es una TLP?
¿Todas las feminazis que se tragan el cuento del feminazismo son TLP?


----------



## SrPurpuron (10 Ago 2022)

Hablar de enfermedades mentales en el foro minimamente en serio es como mear de cara al viento.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

El caso de Juana Rivas deja a las claras que lo peligroso de verdad es la psicopatía, y no el telepeísmo.
La psicopatía y no el telepeísmo es lo que hay detrás de todas las instituciones que están impulsando el feminazismo radical in Spain.
Juana en el fondo es solo un instrumento mas utilizado para sus psicopáticos fines, como lo es la gorda de la manada y otras muchas desequilibradas que sirven para "la causa", pero lo que hay detrás de todo ello es psicopatía pura y dura.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> No mezcles churras con merinas. A Juana la loca la han dado cuerda porque venía bien a "la causa".
> Lo de que sea TLP ya te digo que la gente, ni los políticos se lo plantean. Como si es la hija de Jesucristo.



Y dale con la argumentación mujeril.... sin comentar nada de lo que he dicho.
Que sí, que las diferentes variantes de TLPs *sois* _mu güenos_.
Que nos da igual lo que diga el populacho, la "causa" y el resto de mierdas. Se trata de lo que digas TÚ, y ya has dicho mil millones de veces que los TLPs en realidac *tenéis* un fondo _mu güeno_, y por supuesto no tenéis nada que ver con los _psaicos_. Me llevas insistiendo en 40 posts por qué los TLPs sois tan diferentes a los _psaicos_ y sois menos peligrosos, y ya te he dicho que me has _combencido_.







Que la (supuesta) TLP de La Loca no ha mostrado ninguna de las razones que tú esgrimes para "exculpar" a los TLPs afirmando que son menos mierdas que los _psaicos_. De hecho, para cualquier persona que no esté familiarizada con la terminología, La Loca sería simplemente UNA PSICÓPATA. Como para que vengas tú aquí a blanquear.....


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> El caso de Juana Rivas *deja a las claras que lo peligroso de verdad es la psicopatía, y no el telepeísmo*.



Toma ya.
Y sigue insistiendo. _Acongojante_.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

Venga.... otra encuesta pal foro.
La gorda de Pamplona.
¿_Psaico_? ¿TLP? ¿alguna otra cosa alternativa?

Que sí..... 
_«Jijiji, las TLPs no somos equiparables en nada a las psaicos, jijiji»_
FIRMADO: La gorda.


----------



## CesareLombroso (10 Ago 2022)

Si, hay muchos testimonios iguales.

Y que el tio bloquee a un paciente tras tenerlo 1 año en lista de espera donde ademas hace mala praxis pues con esa "tecnologia" no se curan dolencias auto-inmunes como el dice, pues es que no tienen cura conocida!!!

Por lo visto no quiere casos complicados sino el tipico de panchitas que su exmarido era psicopata o similares.

A mi me han dicho que montaba una especie de bacanales con la gente de los foros pero a saber si es un rumor o no pero vamos, 

lo de psicodiagnostico de 500 pavos no es un diagnostico basado en el DSM V? No jodas! Con el EMDR yo creo que no se cura ni un tio al que le hayan atracado en la Puerta del Sol y robados miseros 50 pavos. cuentame mas por privado.

Su "master" tengo que ver si esta homologado por alguna uni o es una charla como la que pueda dar yo o tu vecina a varios miles de euros claro...


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Lo del Piñuel me sorprende, pero no me extrañaría que tuviera algún grado de psicopatía porque habla de ellos como si hubiera convivido con ellos.
¿Quién mejor que un psicópata para conocer como son?


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

Sí, hombre sí. Era sólo una expresión. 
¿No quieres _de_ participar en el debate, _hamija_?


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Y dale con la argumentación mujeril.... sin comentar nada de lo que he dicho.
> Que sí, que las diferentes variantes de TLPs *sois* _mu güenos_.
> Que nos da igual lo que diga el populacho, la "causa" y el resto de mierdas. Se trata de lo que digas TÚ, y ya has dicho mil millones de veces que los TLPs en realidac *tenéis* un fondo _mu güeno_, y por supuesto no tenéis nada que ver con los _psaicos_. Me llevas insistiendo en 40 posts por qué los TLPs sois tan diferentes a los _psaicos_ y sois menos peligrosos, y ya te he dicho que me has _combencido_.
> 
> ...



Te sobra vanidad, y yo no soy TLP.
¿De donde sacas eso?
Soy lo mas alejado de la triada esa oscura de la personalidad.


----------



## ivanito (10 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Y dale con la argumentación mujeril.... sin comentar nada de lo que he dicho.
> Que sí, que las diferentes variantes de TLPs *sois* _mu güenos_.
> Que nos da igual lo que diga el populacho, la "causa" y el resto de mierdas. Se trata de lo que digas TÚ, y ya has dicho mil millones de veces que los TLPs en realidac *tenéis* un fondo _mu güeno_, y por supuesto no tenéis nada que ver con los _psaicos_. Me llevas insistiendo en 40 posts por qué los TLPs sois tan diferentes a los _psaicos_ y sois menos peligrosos, y ya te he dicho que me has _combencido_.
> 
> ...



Juana no es peligrosa, lo peligroso es el aparato psicopático que hay detrás, que es lo que ha hecho que su caso llegue tan lejos.
En un país normal sin unas instituciones psicópatas y corruptas, Juana estaría en la cárcel y otras muchas como ella no se atreverían a hacer lo que ella hizo. ¿Quién es el peligroso de verdad?
Por cierto, tu tono es demasiado vanidoso. Se un poco más humilde.


----------



## Karamba (10 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> *Juana no es peligrosa* [...]








¿De verdad no te da vergüenza lo que escribes?
¿Tú crees que una mentira seguida de 4 verdades deja de ser mentira y se convierte en "verdad"?

Edit para añadir:
Es que eres una contradicción andante: _«Juana NO es peligrosa.... pero en un país normal estaría en la cárcel»_. Si no es peligrosa, ¿por qué tendría que estar en la cárcel, si no es porque sus actos delictivos suponen un peligro para los niños, además de "follarse" los derechos del padre?
La gente que se "folla" TUS derechos, ¿suponen un peligro PARA TI? ¿Sí? ¿No?
De verdad, tu defensa del _telepeísmo_ sólo puede provenir por una fuerte identificación con los TLPs, porque racionalmente las cosas que afirmas no tienen un pase.


----------



## ivanito (11 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1152214
> 
> ¿De verdad no te da vergüenza lo que escribes?
> ¿Tú crees que una mentira seguida de 4 verdades deja de ser mentira y se convierte en "verdad"?



Repito, Juana en un país normal no sería peligrosa, sería una loca mas, y nadie la tomaría en serio.
Como las miles de feminazis resentidas que hay por todo el país.
Lo peligroso es que un Estado corrupto y psicopático las de la razón, las aliente y las intrumentalice para sus fines siniestros.
Juanas de la vida siempre habrá, pero si todo funcionase como es debido, no serían importantes.
El problema es cuando el Estado les da la razón, les diga yo si te creo, la mujer siempre es victima, siempre es buena y hay que creerla y esas cosas que suceden en España. Las alienten a denunciar falsamente, les perdonen sus crímenes, etc. etc.
Eso es lo peligroso, y lo que hace que una loca TLP pueda ser peligrosa.


----------



## ivanito (11 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1152214
> 
> ¿De verdad no te da vergüenza lo que escribes?
> ¿Tú crees que una mentira seguida de 4 verdades deja de ser mentira y se convierte en "verdad"?
> ...



O si lo prefieres, un inmigrante ilegal que salta la valla de Melilla no sería peligroso en un país normal, porque a la mínima sería deportado, o metido en la cárcel, no se le daría ningún tipo de ayuda, no se le permitiría saltar la valla, etc.
Se vuelve peligroso cuando el Estado le incita a que venga, le da una paguita y una vivienda y crea un efecto llamada para que vengan muchos más.
Aquí lo psicopático y peligroso no es el negro, sino el Estado corrupto y psicópata que insta a que vengan y se instalen mas negros para destruir la civilización occidental.


----------



## Karamba (11 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> O si lo prefieres, un inmigrante ilegal que salta la valla de Melilla no sería peligroso en un país normal, porque a la mínima sería deportado, o metido en la cárcel, no se le daría ningún tipo de ayuda, no se le permitiría saltar la valla, etc.
> Se vuelve peligroso cuando el Estado le incita a que venga, le da una paguita y una vivienda y crea un efecto llamada para que vengan muchos más.
> Aquí lo psicopático y peligroso no es el negro, sino el Estado corrupto y psicópata que insta a que vengan y se instalen mas negros para destruir la civilización occidental.



Menudo intento de manipulación fallido, con salida de tangente y galletazo contra el guarda-rail incluido.
Buen intento, muy hábil, pero no cuela. Necesitas mejorar. No olvides que llevo ya horas de vuelo.


----------



## ivanito (11 Ago 2022)

Para karamba todos son lo mismo, TLPS, psicópatas, y a mi también me ha metido en el saco, sin conocerme ni nada.
Gran ejercicio de reduccionismo, para simplificar y aliviar el dolor que algunas personas en su vida le han causado, incluyendo esa familiar tan cercana que tanto daño la ha hecho.
Y todo ello bañado con grandes dosis de vanidad de sentimiento de superioridad y de desprecio a opiniones diferentes a la suya.


----------



## moromierda (11 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Me puedo aportar con ustec pincho de tortilla y caña.



iso disin mocho a mojeras lu da aportar, amego.


----------



## Karamba (11 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Para karamba todos son lo mismo, TLPS, psicópatas, y a mi también me ha metido en el saco, sin conocerme ni nada.
> Gran ejercicio de reduccionismo, para simplificar y aliviar el dolor que algunas personas en su vida le han causado, incluyendo esa familiar tan cercana que tanto daño la ha hecho.
> Y todo ello bañado con grandes dosis de vanidad de sentimiento de superioridad y de desprecio a opiniones diferentes a la suya.




Sigues acertando.


----------



## Karamba (11 Ago 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> iso disin mocho a mojeras lu da aportar, amego.



Joder, uno ha mentado la valla de Melilla y has aparecido raudo y veloz.
¿Un segarro, _hamijo_?


----------



## moromierda (11 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Joder, uno ha mentado la valla de Melilla y has aparecido raudo y veloz.
> ¿Un segarro, _hamijo_?



Yo no fuma e ya ha decho mochas mochésemas vises. Fuman jalepollas, amego. Tubaco e malo e no e buino.


----------



## Karamba (11 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> O si lo prefieres, un inmigrante ilegal que salta la valla de Melilla no sería peligroso en un país normal, porque a la mínima sería deportado, o metido en la cárcel, no se le daría ningún tipo de ayuda, no se le permitiría saltar la valla, etc.
> Se vuelve peligroso cuando el Estado le incita a que venga, le da una paguita y una vivienda y crea un efecto llamada para que vengan muchos más.
> Aquí lo psicopático y peligroso no es el negro, sino el Estado corrupto y psicópata que insta a que vengan y se instalen mas negros para destruir la civilización occidental.



@moromierda
Post #398 (tres sentos novintay ocho en palabras)

Edit:
No sé por qué te lo pongo en palabras si los números son árabes, _amego_. loooooooool



moromierda dijo:


> Yo no fuma e ya ha decho mochas mochésemas vises. Fuman jalepollas, amego. Tubaco e malo e no e buino.



No, si te estaba pidiendo. No te estaba ofreciendo.


----------



## moromierda (11 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> No, si te estaba pidiendo. No te estaba ofreciendo.


----------



## ivanito (11 Ago 2022)

Karampa es el azote de tlps, psicópatas y narcisistas.
Debe ser la única persona del mundo a la que no le ha hecho daño uno de esos seres.
Además reparte carnets de telepeismo como quien reparte caramelos en el cole.


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Ago 2022)

He leído en sus criticas que para que te diese el psicodiagnostico x escrito tenias casi que mandarle a un fiscal.

Pero que tipo de test hace, los de personalidad tipo Minnesota, los tipicos para ver los items de trastorno de personalidad ?

@Baubens2


----------



## Paddy McAloon (11 Ago 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Da igual el partido que elijas , todos mienten , todos han colaborado con las vacunas del COVID , con el confinamiento, todos han colaborado con sacar a Franco del valle de los caídos , todos colaboran para no hablar del exp royuela ,etc



Querrás decir la patraña de los Royuela.


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Ago 2022)

a como te pedian la hora? $$


----------



## Djokovic (11 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Querrás decir la patraña de los Royuela.



Aunque sea una patraña hay que hablar de ella y demostrar que todo es una patraña y encarcelar a los patrañeros por desinformar


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Ago 2022)

has conocido a alguien que se haya curado o mejorado con ellos o solo tangadas?


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Ago 2022)

Yo ando buscando alguien competente que sepa curar el trauma y no sea un cantamañas de estos, si encuentras alguno hazmelo saber plis


----------



## ivanito (11 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1152214
> 
> ¿De verdad no te da vergüenza lo que escribes?
> ¿Tú crees que una mentira seguida de 4 verdades deja de ser mentira y se convierte en "verdad"?
> ...



No te soporto, tío.
Eres demasiado arrogante, no serás tlp ni psicópata pero tienes comportamientos tóxicos y manipulas también, porque te tomas todo al pie de la letra y no intentas entender un poco a los demás sin sacar conclusiones burdas y simplonas.

Yo no defiendo a los tlp, eso te lo has inventado tu, solo he dicho que no son para nada comparables a la psicopatía. He tenido a ambos perfiles cerca (demasiado cerca, los he tenido en casa a ambos) y ambos son tóxicos pero no se pueden comparar en grado. 

Poner a un límite al mismo nivel que un psicópata es una simplificación tan burda que no merece ni debatirlo. Lo que son capaces de hacer, el nivel de mentiras, victimismo y manipulación no es de lejos ni parecido. Lo siento.

Tu también estás siendo tóxico conmigo y no por eso voy a ponerte al mismo nivel de un tlp. Ponemos a todas las personalidades toxicas en el mismo saco? Porque hay bastantes más que estas 2.

Mis contradicciones es una falta de tu parte para entender las sutilezas que quiero trasmitir.

Cuando digo que Juana no es peligrosa me refiero a que si no tiene detrás un aparato estatal psicopático, no podría hacer el daño que hace, porque sus denuncias no tendrían ningún recorrido.

Es una forma de decir que la psicopatía del estado español es mucho peor que el telepeismo de Juana. Es decir, psicópatia mucho peor que tlp, captas el mensaje? 

Juana por si sola no tiene poder para destruir a sus niños o su marido sin un estado psicopático detrás. Es más, si no tuviera esa protección seguramente no habría llegado tan lejos y si las denuncias falsas estuvieran penadas como merecen lo más probable es que ni las hubiera puesto.

Lo que quieto decir no es que Juana sea inocua, sino que el verdadero peligro es el Estado, porque es quien debe velar porque se cumplan las leyes y estas sean justas, ya que Juanas y locas del coño va a haber siempre y es inevitable. Y sin ese Estado corrupto y psicopstico, el daño que harían las locas como juana en la sociedad seria mínimo.

Resulta ridículo que tenga que explicar algo tan obvio porque te has empeñado en retorcer lo que he dicho para justificar tu postura de que un tlp está al mismo nivel que un psicopata, cosa que no es verdad y ni siquiera los psicólogos defienden. 

No voy a perder más el tiempo en debatir contigo porque retuerces constantemente todo lo que digo para ridiculizarme y así que solo prevalezca tu postura.
Si eres feliz con tu vanidad y creyendo te superior y con la razón, pues felicidades.

Que seas muy feliz.


----------



## ivanito (11 Ago 2022)

Las personas arrogantes, vanidosas y manipuladoras también hacen daño y son tóxicas. Las metemos en el mismo saco que las tlp y los psicopatas?


----------



## ivanito (11 Ago 2022)

Una personalidad no toxica intenta entender los argumentos de otra persona, acercar posturas, no ridiculizarla ni tratar de ganarle el debate demostrando que tiene razón.

Yo he dado mis motivos por los que creo que no se puede comprarar un tlp con un psicopata.

Tu los has ridiculizado uno por uno, buscado contradicciones en la literalidad sin intentar comprender el fondo, dándole la vuelta y retorciendo cada argumento, buscando únicamente ganar la batalla dialéctica.

Mala idea porque esto es para aprender, no para ganar ni tener la razón.


----------



## ivanito (11 Ago 2022)

Y ahora me dirás: "estas haciéndote la víctima, eres un manipulador, tienes comportamientos de tlp, ergo eres un tlp.
(De hecho ya lo has dicho antes.)
Y como tlp es equivalente a psicopata, pues eres un psicópata."


----------



## Yomismita (11 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> has conocido a alguien que se haya curado o mejorado con ellos o solo tangadas?



Bueno pues aporto mi experiencia. 

Yo conocí a Piñuel por YouTube en un momento crítico y fue como una revelación, porque no entendía nada de lo que me estaba pasando. Las piezas empezaron a encajarme.

Me compré los libros Amor Zero, Familia Zero y las 5 trampas del amor.

Hice un webinar por Internet muy informativo. Al final era la misma información que los libros pero más "masticada", por así decir. Sí que a un participante que se enrollaba mucho hablando de su vida me pareció que le cortaba un poco secamente.

Busqué y encontré cerca de mí psicóloga con experiencia aplicando EMDR (que Piñuel bien claro te dice que la tecnología a aplicar es EMDR) y a mí por lo menos, me ha servido.

Mi psicóloga la encontré aquí 





__





Asociación EMDR España







emdr-es.org





Añadir que anteriormente estaba acudiendo a otra psicóloga que no se empanaba de estos temas de relaciones tóxicas y fue una total pérdida de tiempo y dinero.


----------



## Yomismita (11 Ago 2022)

¿Y? ¿Prefieres un hombre? Yo me fijaría más que nada en la experiencia que tengan.


----------



## Yomismita (11 Ago 2022)

EMDR por teléfono complicado lo veo


----------



## Yomismita (11 Ago 2022)

Hombre, si la cuestión es probar con el EMDR yo no tendría eso en cuenta.

El psicoanálisis fue una innovación muy grande en su día, pero tampoco es para seguirlo a pies juntillas creo yo.


----------



## Yomismita (11 Ago 2022)

Dale una oportunidad al EMDR


----------



## Yomismita (11 Ago 2022)

Te va tan bien... que dices que no has avanzado desde el 92.

No puedes sacar la mierda a la superficie sin más, hay que limpiarla. Si no, de qué te sirve sacarla.


----------



## Yomismita (11 Ago 2022)

Pues haced lo que consideréis conveniente. Yo lo que puedo deciros es que EMDR funciona, y seguiré viendo el canal de Piñuel pues aprendo mucho y me impresiona toda la información que da, de manera gratuita.


----------



## Matriz_81 (11 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Volvamos a hablar del gobierno, porque en tú post te has despachado a gusto con los _«psicópatas que nos gobiernan»_, pero ahora en tu respuesta me parece que estás haciendo un "balones fuera" de campeonato. Como que has agachado bastante las orejillas. Has citado a los _«peligrosísimos psicópatas»_ pero no has dicho nada de las peligrosísimas TLPs, porque según tú, no tienen el mismo grado de peligrosidad.
> Por ir al lío directamente....
> Te casco la pregunta: ¿A qué transtorno de la personalidad ves más cercana a IrenA? ¿Al TLP? ¿A la psicopatía?
> Te adelanto mi opinión: Mi opinión es que IrenA no es psicópata, que está bastante más cerca de ser una TLP de manual, entre otras cosas porque deja ver las siguientes perlas que son mucho más compatibles con el _telepeísmo_ que con la psicopatía, como son la sobreactuación o el histrionismo.
> ...



A mi Irena Montera me parece muchísimo más peligrosa por estar en el bobierno que por ser TLP. Ella tiene capacidad de hacer daño a millones de personas y una TLP del montón, no. Es complicado saber si es TLP o psicópata.

¿Crees que una TLP participaría en abominables rituales satánicos? Mi ex TLP, estoy convencido que no.


----------



## Matriz_81 (11 Ago 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Ay dios, creía que se entendía, ahora resulta que hay que explicarlo todo como a los niños pequeños.
> Me refiero a que sus actos son iguales, y por tanto igualmente dañinos, pero en FORMA, no en INTENSIDAD.
> Es decir, un psicópata hará lo mismo que un TLP, pero multiplicado por 100. ¿Tan difícil es de entender?
> ¿El acto es el mismo? SÍ
> ...



Mi ex TLP sufrió maltratos y abusos sexuales repetidamente y jamás denunció. Conmigo, tuvo trifulcas donde jamás levanté la mano ni nada parecido. Pero una falsodenunciadora -según las leyes actuales- sí tendría opciones de joderme la vida y no lo hizo. Existen TLP que por miedo o síndrome de estocolmo no lo harán; por lo tanto, no serán fácilmente falsodenunciadores. No lo serán ni incluso siendo cierta la denuncia. Desde infantes normalizaron el maltrato, no saben cómo funcionar de otro modo y son expertos en lo más letal del ser humano: MIEDO.


----------



## Karamba (11 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> A mi Irena Montera me parece muchísimo más peligrosa por estar en el bobierno que por ser TLP. Ella tiene capacidad de hacer daño a millones de personas y una TLP del montón, no. Es complicado saber si es TLP o psicópata.
> 
> ¿Crees que una TLP participaría en abominables rituales satánicos? Mi ex TLP, estoy convencido que no.



Efectivamente la posición de poder que tenga una persona sobre otras personas determina el nº de personas que vayan a ser afectadas. Esto es de cajón, no hay que discutirlo. Lo que venía a decir es que si se demostrara que fuera TLP, esto demostraría que es igual de peligrosa que una _psaico_.

De hecho, en lenguaje de andar por casa, diríamos que es una psicópata. Y tú mismo dices que es difícil saber si es TLP o psicópata. Lo que vuelve a dejar en evidencia que se puede hacer perfectamente el "redondeo numérico" de TLP=_psaico_=basura humana. Y que A EFECTOS PRÁCTICOS, las diferencias tienden A CERO.
Vuelvo a decir que los teoricismos, los academicismos y los tecnicismos sólo nos llevas a irnos por las ramas. Es mucho más fácil centrarse sólo en los efectos prácticos: lo realmente visible y tangible. La realidad manda.

Sobre la segunda pregunta.... no estoy muy familiarizado con rituales satánicos. Afortunadamente. Pero tampoco me extrañaría que a un TLP "le fuese la marcha" del rollito sectas.


----------



## Matriz_81 (11 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Efectivamente la posición de poder que tenga una persona sobre otras personas determina el nº de personas que vayan a ser afectadas. Esto es de cajón, no hay que discutirlo. Lo que venía a decir es que si se demostrara que fuera TLP, esto demostraría que es igual de peligrosa que una _psaico_.
> 
> De hecho, en lenguaje de andar por casa, diríamos que es una psicópata. Y tú mismo dices que es difícil saber si es TLP o psicópata. Lo que vuelve a dejar en evidencia que se puede hacer perfectamente el "redondeo numérico" de TLP=_psaico_=basura humana. Y que A EFECTOS PRÁCTICOS, las diferencias tienden A CERO.
> Vuelvo a decir que los teoricismos, los academicismos y los tecnicismos sólo nos llevas a irnos por las ramas. Es mucho más fácil centrarse sólo en los efectos prácticos: lo realmente visible y tangible. La realidad manda.
> ...



Sigo el principio básico. Si está en el poder, mala hierba es. El resto son etiquetas y artificios argumentales de mayor o menor placer literario (para mi, sí lo son). Lo importante es que treparon hasta ahí arriba por diversos mecanismos perversos y sólo demandan bienes materiales, poder y sumisión del populacho.

Lo más virtuoso moralmente es no tener la mínima intención de escalar en tan abyecto mundillo.


----------



## Karamba (11 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Mi ex TLP sufrió maltratos y abusos sexuales repetidamente y jamás denunció. Conmigo, tuvo trifulcas donde jamás levanté la mano ni nada parecido. Pero una falsodenunciadora -según las leyes actuales- sí tendría opciones de joderme la vida y no lo hizo. Existen TLP que por miedo o síndrome de estocolmo no lo harán; por lo tanto, no serán fácilmente falsodenunciadores. No lo serán ni incluso siendo cierta la denuncia. Desde infantes normalizaron el maltrato, no saben cómo funcionar de otro modo y son expertos en lo más letal del ser humano: MIEDO.



Desde el desconocimiento de tu caso y desde el respeto....
Quizás si le hubieses dado el suficiente tiempo SÍ te hubiese acabado falsodenunciando.
Una característica de los TLPs es que "la pagan" con los que no tienen culpa: encajaría perfectamente que tu ex NO denunciara a su abusador sexual, pero SÍ te falsodenunciara a ti.

Cuidadito con las trampas al solitario.


----------



## LetalFantasy (11 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> A mi Irena Montera me parece muchísimo más peligrosa por estar en el bobierno que por ser TLP. Ella tiene capacidad de hacer daño a millones de personas y una TLP del montón, no. Es complicado saber si es TLP o psicópata.
> 
> ¿Crees que una TLP participaría en abominables rituales satánicos? Mi ex TLP, estoy convencido que no.



Irene es Narcisista Borderline/TLP.
Pedro Sánchez Narcisista Encubierto - Psicópata
Pablo Iglesias anda entre Narcisista y Psicopata también.
Isabel Ayuso Narcisista, no sé si total porque hay grados, pero amplio espectro se le nota. Pablito y ella nacieron el mismo día.
Isabel Pantoja Narcisista. 
Rocío Jurando Narcisista.


----------



## Matriz_81 (11 Ago 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Irene es narcisista Borderline/TLP.



Lo peor de todo es que es ministra de igualdac. Es su verdadero peligro. Y a saber lo que desconocemos entre bambalinas de esos oscuros...


----------



## Matriz_81 (11 Ago 2022)

El OK satánico por partida doble:


----------



## LetalFantasy (11 Ago 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> El OK satánico por partida doble:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1152682



Se le nota en la cara incluso, lunar por su luna out, ojos caídos asimétricos, los gestos y pollos que monta, reírse y a los 2 segundos llorar, etc. Está para que la encierren.


----------



## Yomismita (11 Ago 2022)

@cafrestan3 @Crecepelo la pregunta es, ¿os funciona lo que estáis haciendo ahora?


----------



## Crivit (11 Ago 2022)

En qué aspectos te basas para reconocerlos? Tengo curiosidad


----------



## ivanito (11 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Efectivamente la posición de poder que tenga una persona sobre otras personas determina el nº de personas que vayan a ser afectadas. Esto es de cajón, no hay que discutirlo. Lo que venía a decir es que si se demostrara que fuera TLP, esto demostraría que es igual de peligrosa que una _psaico_.
> 
> De hecho, en lenguaje de andar por casa, diríamos que es una psicópata. Y tú mismo dices que es difícil saber si es TLP o psicópata. Lo que vuelve a dejar en evidencia que se puede hacer perfectamente el "redondeo numérico" de TLP=_psaico_=basura humana. Y que A EFECTOS PRÁCTICOS, las diferencias tienden A CERO.
> Vuelvo a decir que los teoricismos, los academicismos y los tecnicismos sólo nos llevas a irnos por las ramas. Es mucho más fácil centrarse sólo en los efectos prácticos: lo realmente visible y tangible. La realidad manda.
> ...



Simplificar la realidad es un vicio de las mentes débiles y perezosas.


----------



## Yomismita (11 Ago 2022)

Más que el tipo, me fascina su obra (de su persona en realidad no sé nada). Los libros Amor Zero y Familia Zero me parecen imprescindibles, los videos de YouTube muy didácticos. Y la terapia, funciona independientemente de quien la aplique.


----------



## Yomismita (11 Ago 2022)

Hablando del rey de Roma. Hoy en el canal de Piñuel entrevista con Rubén Gisbert sobre psicos en política.


----------



## Diablo (11 Ago 2022)

Yo salí con una TLP

6 meses en la cárcel por denuncia falsa de una pelea que empieza ella. Nunca ha ido al psiquiatra y no está diagnosticada pero se ponía "borderline" de seudónimo en el Facebook que hasta a mi abogada se partía luego el culo con eso. Tremendamente mentirosa, hipócrita, llena de odio, llena de rencor, envidiosa, llena de complejos, obsesiva, controladora, sexualmente al principio me venia haciéndose la dura pero a los 10 días parecía todo lo contrario, una degenerada total. Eso si, de la noche a la mañana paso de tenerme como un dios a como si fuera un extraño, así que la mande a paseo por eso y más cosas. 
Cuidado pues.


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Ago 2022)

directo ahora psicopatas en la politica


es galletero?


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Ago 2022)

EJEMPLO DE BORDERLINE OCURRIDO AHORA MISMO.

Familiar con TLP extremo toc psicopatico me ofrece 2 tipos de quesos, le digo que el baja sal no lo quiero, que como es el otro.

Me vuelve a ofrecer el baja sal ( subnormal, no te he dicho que no lo quiero?) y el otro.

Le digo por 2 vez que no me ofrezca mas el baja sal y que como es el otro.

Me vuelve a ofrecer el baja sal ya por 3 vez que resulta ofensivo. Le digo que como es el otro.

No me contesta a mi pregunta clara, concisa y perfecta de como es el otro y me manipula diciendo que tiene otro nuevo de tres tipos de cabra o lo que sea.

Le digo que vale.

Cuando lo trae y lo pruebo resulta ser el puto BAJA SAL vendido de otra forma para burlarme y manipularme que en 3 putas ocasiones le he dicho clara, concisa, perfecta y educadamente que NO LO QUERIA y que hace? Manipular el lenguaje para engañarme y hacerme creer que es un tercer queso de los 2 que me ha ofrecido y que para colmo, nunca ha explicado como era el 2 en cuestion.

Ya me cabrea y le digo. Para ti cuando empieza mi dignidad como persona para que sea tenido en cuenta y no vejado, burlado y humillado como continuamente me haces, a la 3 repeticion , a la 50 y a la 100 como llegó a ocurrir un dia que me dijo que queria de merendar como 100 veces entrando a molestar a mi cuarto en los años 80 cada 2 minutos histerica. Le dije 100 putas veces pan con nocilla y a la 100 y ya a la hora de dormir, no solo no tuve la merienda con el puto pan con nocilla sino que me trajo patatas hervidas que nunca le habia pedido.

El problema es como te liquidan la autoestima vendiendote que no vales nada, que siempre se van a salir con la suya y que tu ( yo) eres una puta basura a la que vejar continuamente por mucho que claramente impognas tu honor y dignidad que para esta gentuza no valdra nunca nada, porque lo que cuenta es "su caprichito" de joderte la vida o imponerte su puto delirio. " que el queso baja sal es muy bueno" Pues me parece estupendo, comprate un bidon de 100 litros y cometelo, PERO RESPETA A MI PUTA PERSONA QUE NO ES UN CLON DE LA TUYA. PUNTO

. Esto es un TLP severo psicopatico ( y subnormal)


----------



## ivanito (12 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> directo ahora psicopatas en la politica
> 
> 
> es galletero?
> ...



¿Nos han leído?


----------



## CesareLombroso (12 Ago 2022)

esos del video van de pastillas, por eso el mandibuleo discotequero.


----------



## Crivit (12 Ago 2022)

La voz rota y nasal sí lo tengo claro. Los ojos no tanto, brillantes y con las puilas dilatadas? Tan fácil lo aprecias en la tv?


----------



## Nicors (12 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> EJEMPLO DE BORDERLINE OCURRIDO AHORA MISMO.
> 
> Familiar con TLP extremo toc psicopatico me ofrece 2 tipos de quesos, le digo que el baja sal no lo quiero, que como es el otro.
> 
> ...



Edades de los dos?


----------



## CesareLombroso (12 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Edades de los dos?




Ha sido asi siempre la relacion desde los 2 años, no intentes llamar inmadura a la victima aunque tuviese uno 5 y el otro 20 o 45 y 90 respectivamente.

Por otro lado, recomiendo este libro, recopila info de unos 100 libros que he leido y es de una española


----------



## Nicors (12 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Ha sido asi siempre la relacion desde los 2 años, no intentes llamar inmadura a la victima aunque tuviese uno 5 y el otro 20 o 45 y 90 respectivamente.
> 
> Por otro lado, recomiendo este libro, recopila info de unos 100 libros que he leido y es de una española
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1153502



Yo tengo 56 y no aguanto gilipolleces de nadie, sea quien sea. Siempre doy una oportunidad para que reconsidere, que no? A tomar por culo. La vida es muy corta para estar enfangandose con familiares o “amistades“ tóxicas. No creo en los libros de autoayuda gracias, ya me ayudo yo solo.


----------



## CesareLombroso (12 Ago 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Yo tengo 56 y no aguanto gilipolleces de nadie, sea quien sea. Siempre doy una oportunidad para que reconsidere, que no? A tomar por culo. La vida es muy corta para estar enfangandose con familiares o “amistades“ tóxicas. No creo en los libros de autoayuda gracias, ya me ayudo yo solo.




Y que pintas en este hilo de victimas de TLP pregunto desde la curiosidad simplemente.


----------



## Nicors (12 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Y que pintas en este hilo de victimas de TLP pregunto desde la curiosidad simplemente.



Es un foro libre, veo que te molestó mi intervención pero más atrás tenías a alguien que le contestaba a una tóxica; es tóxica porque se le permite. Nada más, no se trata de madurar, ni de la edad, se trata de ponerle cojones y dejar de ser dependiente de los demás. 
Espero que no seas un niño o un adolescente dependiente económicamente sino una persona mayor que puede tomar sus propias decisiones sin importarle lo que opinien los demás, por eso preguntaba la edad.
Hilo de tlp no, sino de personas dependientes vitalmente de otras.
Espabila.


----------



## Kiliab (12 Ago 2022)

Necesitas casito? Ea, ea, ya pasó.


----------



## Nebulosas (13 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> EJEMPLO DE BORDERLINE OCURRIDO AHORA MISMO.
> 
> Familiar con TLP extremo toc psicopatico me ofrece 2 tipos de quesos, le digo que el baja sal no lo quiero, que como es el otro.
> 
> ...




Tu caso es el obvio y representante de un personaje que es obvio ser TLC.

Lo siento, esto te causó angustia, aún cuando tenías 6 anios?

Es tan raro decir: Yo como lo que me gusta?


----------



## Nebulosas (13 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Ha sido asi siempre la relacion desde los 2 años, no intentes llamar inmadura a la victima aunque tuviese uno 5 y el otro 20 o 45 y 90 respectivamente.
> 
> Por otro lado, recomiendo este libro, recopila info de unos 100 libros que he leido y es de una española
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1153502




Como que no?

Es un drama que te hayan dicho que comer?

Lo siento. Tu caso representa en forma total un enfermo mental.

Y por más que lo niegues, cuantas eran las denuncias?

Yo considero que a enfermos mentales deberíamos derivarlos al lugar que les corresponde.


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Ago 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Como que no?
> 
> Es un drama que te hayan dicho que comer?
> 
> ...



Venga troll psicopata, al ignore junto a tu severa ignorancia del trauma y la psicologia.

colgao!


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Ago 2022)

Nunca es tarde para remediarse


----------



## CesareLombroso (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## CesareLombroso (18 Ago 2022)

TLP y autosabotaje y dinamitar las relaciones

ir al min 44


----------



## La biografia (13 Sep 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> No existen las enfermedades mentales psicológicas. Son psicópatas fingiendo que están enfermos para putear aún más a la gente, escudándose en que los deben aguantar porque "están enfermos". Además, son los únicos que presumen de enfermedad mental.
> 
> Las enfermedades mentales reales son las que producen daño cerebral físico y que podemos ver claramente: gente con síndrome de dawn, epilépticos, esquizofrénicos paranoides que sufren alucinaciones reales, etc. Esta gente no suele hacer daño a otros y no les gusta "presumir" de estar enfermos.





En mi humilde opinión, "los problemas psiquiátricos" no existen porque si no existiera la psiquiatría, no podrían decir que existen, "los problemas psiquiátricos" . 

El problema en sí, es que el sistema quiere que todo el mundo encaje en un mismo molde y eso es imposible.

Entonces yo pienso que la psiquiatría es un invento más para controlar a las personas que no encajan y que o parecen ser más violentas o menos o porque ven cosas raras o lo que sea.

Los medicamentos psiquiátricos son como anestésicos muy fuertes, que los mantienen a raya, según lo que le interese a la sociedad.

Son lobotomizadores que al final hacen un gran daño al cerebro y, a los pacientes que son forzados a consumir esas sustancias tan tóxicas, tarde o temprano los dejan con daño cerebral, o bien los dejan como inactivados sedados y como semidormidos o anestesiados.


Por ejemplo, los neurolépticos en su origen fueron anestésicos. Provienen de una anestesia mucho más controlada pero al fin al cabo solo es eso.

El invento de las enfermedades mentales es más o menos lo mismo porque la sociedad ha decidido que así sea, inventar eso y también el concepto de locura o de normalidad y por supuesto porque piensan que se debe de controlar a algunas personas que podrían resultar molestas para otras por lo que sea porque el sistema considera que sí no se les "médica" la sociedad no funcionaría.....


----------



## Play_91 (21 Sep 2022)

Yo estuve con una tía que era algo parecido, no se pillaba ni a tiros. Podías estar haciendo el amor con ella por años que no se pillaba.
Ni que decir que muy pibón, muy promiscua y muy caótica su vida.
Te podía decir te quiero y no lo mostraba.


----------



## hightower (21 Sep 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> En este caso, creo que el padre la violaba de niña. No tiene recuerdos hasta los 8 o 9 años y eso es totalmente patológico. Dudo que sea mala persona. Pero también sé que su caso es prácticamente imposible.



No hace falta que su padre la violase, amnesia infantil es típico de los TPL, si empieza por C y acaba por M estamos hablado de la mima persona


----------



## Satori (21 Sep 2022)

La biografia dijo:


> En mi humilde opinión, "los problemas psiquiátricos" no existen porque si no existiera la psiquiatría, no podrían decir que existen, "los problemas psiquiátricos" .
> 
> El problema en sí, es que el sistema quiere que todo el mundo encaje en un mismo molde y eso es imposible.
> 
> ...



Pensar así es gratis.... hasta que te toca un esquizo o un TLP en la familia cercana.


----------



## Matriz_81 (21 Sep 2022)

hightower dijo:


> No hace falta que su padre la violase, amnesia infantil es típico de los TPL, si empieza por C y acaba por M estamos hablado de la mima persona



No es el mismo depredador emocional. Si los hay a patadas...


----------



## La biografia (22 Sep 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Pensar así es gratis.... hasta que te toca un esquizo o un TLP en la familia cercana.



La culpa no es del o de los etiquetados.


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Sep 2022)

La biografia dijo:


> La culpa no es del o de los etiquetados.




La culpa es de las madres que l@s vuelven locos

la culpa es de las madres que los visten como sociatas

la culpa es de los sociatas que las visten como putas


----------



## La biografia (23 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> La culpa es de las madres que l@s vuelven locos
> 
> la culpa es de las madres que los visten como sociatas
> 
> la culpa es de los sociatas que las visten como putas




Diagnosticar "enfermedades mentales", problemas psiquiatricos" es un gran engaño y estafa. Pero es así como funciona.


----------



## mirym94 (23 Sep 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Nunca te dejan porque te consideran una extensión de ellos mismos, eres un objeto de su pertenencia no una persona. Pueden pasar 15 años y vuelven a aparecer en tu puerta.



Vaya razón yo desde que estoy con mi pareja no falta día en el que una antigua amiga se ponga a escribirme o encontrarte y tirarte los trastos... Que piensas para que me molestan estás gilipollas,no tienen vida propia..


----------



## Satori (23 Sep 2022)

La biografia dijo:


> La culpa no es del o de los etiquetados.



Hablar de culpa es una absoluta tontería en el caso de muchas enfermedades mentales. Por el ejemplo el TLP es claramente hereditario. En mi familia por parte de padre hay casos en varias generaciones.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Sep 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Hablar de culpa es una absoluta tontería en el caso de muchas enfermedades mentales. Por el ejemplo el TLP es claramente hereditario. En mi familia por parte de padre hay casos en varias generaciones.




Hay una teoria que habla de la predisposicion genetica pero yo que llevo estudiando el tlp mas de 15 años, todos los que he conocido tenian padres tarados, negligentes o psicopatas.

Si alguno de esos hijos lo tiras en paracaidas a la selva, mi teoria es que no desarrollaria el TLP al no ser torturado.


----------



## Satori (23 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Hay una teoria que habla de la predisposicion genetica pero yo que llevo estudiando el tlp mas de 15 años, todos los que he conocido tenian padres tarados, negligentes o psicopatas.
> 
> Si alguno de esos hijos lo tiras en paracaidas a la selva, mi teoria es que no desarrollaria el TLP al no ser torturado.



Pues mi opinión es que no podrías estar más equivocado. 


Los afectados por TLP de mi familia, incluyendo a mi hermana, se criaron en hogares normales. En el caso de mi hermana, como era la única hembra y además la más pequeña, tuvo mimos y atenciones extra. Y cuando ella tenía 16 años empezó con su trastorno, diciéndole a todo el mundo que en casa la teníamos poco menos que por una esclava, cocinando, fregando, limpiando etc cuando eso no solo no era cierto sino que era lo completamente opuesto. De hecho, sigue sin hacer apenas nada y quejándose por todo con actitudes muy agresivas a veces.

Tengo un amigo que es un psiquiatra de cierto renombre (director de area del SAS, catedrático en universidad, varios libros escritos, consulta privada de campanillas y muy cara etc etc) que también dice que el TLP es fundamentalmente un problema de origen genético y fuertemente correlacionado con la herencia y el sexo ( en su experiencia más del 70% de TLP especialmente agudos son mujeres).


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Sep 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Pues mi opinión es que no podrías estar más equivocado.
> 
> 
> Los afectados por TLP de mi familia, incluyendo a mi hermana, se criaron en hogares normales. En el caso de mi hermana, como era la única hembra y además la más pequeña, tuvo mimos y atenciones extra. Y cuando ella tenía 16 años empezó con su trastorno, diciéndole a todo el mundo que en casa la teníamos poco menos que por una esclava, cocinando, fregando, limpiando etc cuando eso no solo no era cierto sino que era lo completamente opuesto. De hecho, sigue sin hacer apenas nada y quejándose por todo con actitudes muy agresivas a veces.
> ...




Pues acabas de confirmar sin saberlo que tu hermana ha sido sobreprotegida, y esa es una de las causas claves del TLP.


Yo vuelvo a confirmar mi tesis, nadie con un entorno y padres normales desarrollaria TLP y el mayor experto en psicopatia y victimas que es Piñuel tambien tiene esa misma idea.

Cuidado con los psiquiatras porque la gran mayoria son psicopatas y tarados, en toda mi vida solo he conocido 2 sanos


----------



## Satori (23 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Pues acabas de confirmar sin saberlo que tu hermana ha sido sobreprotegida, y esa es una de las causas claves del TLP.
> 
> 
> Yo vuelvo a confirmar mi tesis, nadie con un entorno y padres normales desarrollaria TLP y el mayor experto en psicopatia y victimas que es Piñuel tambien tiene esa misma idea.
> ...



No, fue un poco más mimada, pero no sobreprotegida.

Ya te he leído varias cosas en este foro sobre TLP. En mi opinión tanto por experiencia personal como por lo que he leído (mucho) y consultado, no puedes estar más equivocado.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Sep 2022)

Satori dijo:


> No, fue un poco más mimada, pero no sobreprotegida.
> 
> Ya te he leído varias cosas en este foro sobre TLP. En mi opinión tanto por experiencia personal como por lo que he leído (mucho) y consultado, no puedes estar más equivocado.




Ahora vienes con negacion de la realidad, en fin lo tipico del entorno de los tlp. Habria que ver que entorno familiar tienes sin animo de ofender, pero sano no parece.
Tu opinion, la mia es como la tuya solo que sobre ti. Se siente.


----------



## Satori (23 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Ahora vienes con negacion de la realidad, en fin lo tipico del entorno de los tlp. Habria que ver que entorno familiar tienes sin animo de ofender, pero sano no parece.
> Tu opinion, la mia es como la tuya solo que sobre ti. Se siente.



está claro que no estamos de acuerdo. Tu piensas que yo me equivoco y rebuscas en el arcón de argumentos psicológicos para descalificarme, y yo creo que tu ni tienes experiencia real ni tus lecturas y conocimiento son adecuados en el caso de los TLP.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Sep 2022)

Satori dijo:


> está claro que no estamos de acuerdo. Tu piensas que yo me equivoco y rebuscas en el arcón de argumentos psicológicos para descalificarme, y yo creo que tu ni tienes experiencia real ni tus lecturas y conocimiento son adecuados en el caso de los TLP.




He tenido una familia llena de psicopatas y tlp y he conocido a decenas y decenas y tu vuelves a negar la realidad, venga un aplauso. Lo que yo decia... 

Hay un sintoma claro del tlp que es "externalizacion de la culpa, imposibilidad de aprender de sus errores". Pues ahi lo llevas amigo


----------



## Papo de luz (23 Sep 2022)

LoriRarita dijo:


> Yo estoy diagnosticada de trastorno de personalidad narcisista, y trastorno de personalidad anti-social. No hay tratamiento. Hay "terapia", hay "anti-depresivos", poco menos que placebos, pero no hay cura.
> 
> Yo lo reconozco, soy una persona que no me gustaría tenerme de compañera. Tampoco puedo evitarlo. Conozco alguien, y ya estoy evaluándolo y viendo flaquezas y usos posibles para esa persona, antes de darme cuenta conscientemente de lo que estoy pensando. Es como llevar un radar encendido las 24 horas: ¿lo quieres usar? ¡Genial! ¿No lo quieres usar? Da igual, está encendido, vas a usarlo.
> 
> ...



Que tonta eres, una pareja no es a quien mas ama la gente.


----------



## Satori (23 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> He tenido una familia llena de psicopatas y tlp y he conocido a decenas y decenas y tu vuelves a negar la realidad, venga un aplauso. Lo que yo decia...
> 
> Hay un sintoma claro del tlp que es "externalizacion de la culpa, imposibilidad de aprender de sus errores". Pues ahi lo llevas amigo



es que ni siquiera entiendes lo que te digo.


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Sep 2022)

Satori dijo:


> es que ni siquiera entiendes lo que te digo.




Ya lo dije antes, todo tu discurso es :Hay un sintoma claro del tlp que es "externalizacion de la culpa, imposibilidad de aprender de sus errores". Pues ahi lo llevas amigo

a ver si tienes insight para tratarte lo que a todas luces parece, cosa que los tlp severos no tienen por falta severa de humildad ya que "la culpa es de los demas y los locos son los demas".

Que no se de tlp, ( y voy para forense especializandome en ello precisamente,) que no se lo que es el tlp ( y he malvivido rodeado de ellos)

que pesado narcisista de cojones, que puto tlp joder, tu eres otro y de cojones.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> He tenido una familia llena de psicopatas y tlp y he conocido a decenas y decenas y tu vuelves a negar la realidad, venga un aplauso. Lo que yo decia...
> 
> Hay un sintoma claro del tlp que es "externalizacion de la culpa, imposibilidad de aprender de sus errores". Pues ahi lo llevas amigo



A ver si el psicopata vas a ser tú porque eso de verse rodeado de psicopatías es cuanto menos… curioso. Sin acritud


----------



## CesareLombroso (23 Sep 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> A ver si el psicopata vas a ser tú porque eso de verse rodeado de psicopatías es cuanto menos… curioso. Sin acritud




Yo no tengo la culpa de tener una familia llena de gaseables y esa pregunta me la hacen mucho y les respondo, un psicopata no sufre y yo tengo varias neurodegenerativas de haberlos sufrido...


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (23 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Yo no tengo la culpa de tener una familia llena de gaseables y esa pregunta me la hacen mucho y les respondo, un psicopata no sufre y yo tengo varias neurodegenerativas de haberlos sufrido...



Pues ya es mala suerte.


----------



## dfeka (24 Sep 2022)

Me quedo a leer


----------



## .AzaleA. (24 Sep 2022)

LoriRarita dijo:


> Yo estoy diagnosticada de trastorno de personalidad narcisista, y trastorno de personalidad anti-social. No hay tratamiento. Hay "terapia", hay "anti-depresivos", poco menos que placebos, pero no hay cura.
> 
> Yo lo reconozco, soy una persona que no me gustaría tenerme de compañera. Tampoco puedo evitarlo. Conozco alguien, y ya estoy evaluándolo y viendo flaquezas y usos posibles para esa persona, antes de darme cuenta conscientemente de lo que estoy pensando. Es como llevar un radar encendido las 24 horas: ¿lo quieres usar? ¡Genial! ¿No lo quieres usar? Da igual, está encendido, vas a usarlo.
> 
> ...





Pues a mí me parece muy sexy cómo piensas, "tu personaje"... Xd

¿Pero no te cansas?¿Es algo que sigues haciendo, o fue un comportamiento más acusado en tu juventud?


----------



## .AzaleA. (24 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Eso creia yo hasta que lei este libro, por lo visto hay un subtipo psicopatico de TLP, aqui le llaman "bruja" y es mi madre y varias ex. Es un psicopata basicamente e inestable como un coche viejo.
> 
> Este es uno de los 5 libros que mas me ha abierto la vida y estoy preparando un doctorado sobre trauma, con lo que he leido cientos de libros rarisimos. Lo recomiendo a todos. esta pirata en pdf
> 
> ...




Pero esto es un perfil más de las malas madres/madres tóxicas. España está llenita de este tipo de mujeres...


----------



## .AzaleA. (24 Sep 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Leo el titulo y pienso... "entrare y comentare algo en este hilo que trata de algo tan serio y dificil como es el TLP y la convivencia y la vida (y muerte) de pareja con alguien que lo padece".
> 
> Entonces leo un poco las intervenciones y pienso... "OK..., esta gente no quiere hablar del problema del TLP para el paciente y sus allegados sino solo lanzar mierda a quien lo tiene sin haber sufrido realmente sus consecuencias durante años peleando en el ojo del huracan ni haber amado de verdad a quien lo padecia ni entienden la cantidad de sintomas diferentes que provoca segun cada paciente ni han luchado nunca por tratar de ayudarle. Mi opinion aqui no pinta nada."
> 
> Solo dire una cosa; nada me devolveria mas la ilusion por la vida que el que mi exmujer, paciente de TLP, se volviese a poner en contacto conmigo, pero en el sitio a donde se fue no hay cobertura de movil ni internet ni fijo ni correo ordinario ni forma de volver.




Hola.

¿Tienes algún hilo contando tu historia?¿Cómo conseguiste manejar correctamente a tu mujer sin herirla?


----------



## .AzaleA. (24 Sep 2022)

Magufillo dijo:


> TLP, no veas para follar como locos. Lo mejor. Son como una droga. Te eligen y te van destrozando.




Yo diría que a veces ocurre al revés: Hay hombres muy aprovechados que se acercan a este perfil de mujer por este motivo. Luego, si la tipa saca sus armas cuando se ve abandona, ellos se acojonan y se intentan zafar porque: "mi ex está loca". Claro, él sólo quería jugar... Pero nada serio.


----------



## Busher (24 Sep 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> ¿Tienes algún hilo contando tu historia?¿Cómo conseguiste manejar correctamente a tu mujer sin herirla?



No lo consegui... es imposible no herir a alguien con TLP si se esta con esa persona en un contacto minimamente cercano y prolongado. A lo mas que se puede aspirar es a hacerlo lo menos posible, pero la tendencia de esa persona a sentirse ya no herida sino abiertamente atacada es insalvable, constante, absolutamente irracional y completamente imprevisible.


----------



## .AzaleA. (24 Sep 2022)

Por cierto, creo que entre las personas con TLP puede haber diferentes grados.

Lo comento porque durante mi juventud, cuando picoteaba información de todo, me gustaba leer sobre trastornos psicológicos; el caso es que me vi reflejada en algunas descripciones de TLP, pero vamos, ni soy/he sido promiscua, ni voy buscando víctimas, ni creo que haya sacado nada tangible de nadie, más bien al revés: soy yo quien tiene una imán para aprovechados/as, dominantes y gentuzilla en general.

LO que quiero decir es que hay que tener cuidado con los diagnósticos ajenos y propios.



Volveré luego para terminar de leer el hilo.


----------



## Javier.Finance (24 Sep 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Por cierto, creo que entre las personas con TLP puede haber diferentes grados.
> 
> Lo comento porque durante mi juventud, cuando picoteaba información de todo, me gustaba leer sobre trastornos psicológicos; el caso es que me vi reflejada en algunas descripciones de TLP, pero vamos, ni soy/he sido promiscua, ni voy buscando víctimas, ni creo que haya sacado nada tangible de nadie, más bien al revés: soy yo quien tiene una imán para aprovechados/as, dominantes y gentuzilla en general.
> 
> ...



Que edad tienes?


----------



## Magufillo (24 Sep 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Yo diría que a veces ocurre al revés: Hay hombres muy aprovechados que se acercan a este perfil de mujer por este motivo. Luego, si la tipa saca sus armas cuando se ve abandona, ellos se acojonan y se intentan zafar porque: "mi ex está loca". Claro, él sólo quería jugar... Pero nada serio.



Tambien. Si ocurre asi. Si.


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Sep 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Pero esto es un perfil más de las malas madres/madres tóxicas. España está llenita de este tipo de mujeres...




Recuerda que antes de madres han sido jovenes y siempre han sido asi. 

Y si, de TLP hay grados, desde los curables que son los light a moderado a las que comparten la parte de la empatia con los psicopatas ( Cohen 2022) que son lo peor de lo peor. Las del libro vamos


----------



## .AzaleA. (25 Sep 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Lo entiendo... soy consciente de ello, siempre lo he sido, pero me siento cono un anciano enfermo de 90 años al que le dicen que corra, que va a haber una explosion... probablente mire a quien le dice eso y le diga... "corre tu que eres joven, yo me quedo aqui a verla"



_
Ayer te pregunté sobre tu historia porque no me dió tiempo a ver que la habías relatado._
*
Mira... Yo sé que, pese a todo, tu mujer te espera en alguna parte "del más allá" para poder agradecerte todo lo que fuiste capaz de hacer por ella*.  No todo el mundo se hubiese comportado como tú ante una situación así.

Estoy segura de que te amaba, pero su miedo a la vida fue superior. Ya te pedirá perdón "al otro lado".

Cuida bien a esos perretes, eh?


----------



## .AzaleA. (25 Sep 2022)

Miradore dijo:


> Mi marido es un narcisista patológico. Manipulador, mentiroso, y falso.
> 
> Le dejé, con mucho esfuerzo, cuando éramos novios. Pasó el tiempo, creí que me había librado de él y empecé a salir con otro chico. Ni comparación. Un ángel. Mientras estuve soltera, él no hizo intentos de nada. Cuando empecé a salir con el otro chico, volvió a la carga. Se metió en mi grupo de amigos. Sabe ser simpático y engancharse a cualquiera. Él era la víctima. Despertaba compasión. Era el pobre enamorado detrás de una chica que le despreciaba y que salía con otro en sus narices. Se lo montaba de lujo.
> 
> ...




Hombre, Miadore. Todavía me acuerdo de ti y la historia alocada de tu sexy novio. Siempre pensé que trolleabas y eras aficionada a inventarte historias eróticas, jajaja.


_*Pues chica, si te pone los cuernos, divorcio, pensión y puerta. Vives en el país del feminazismo legal. *_Puedes joderle la vida a tu marido si te piace.


----------



## .AzaleA. (25 Sep 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Los narcisistas están muertos, estar con uno es echarte a la tumba con ellos.




Mare meva, Letaly. A ti te tocó alguna historia de amor intensita con alguno de estos especímenes, o una movida de cerca. ¿Puede ser? 




LetalFantasy dijo:


> El ser humano no está preparado para el trauma ni para la carencia, es algo que lo destroza, lo destruye.





Sé que no es el hilo adecuado, pero... ¿No se supone que esas dos situaciones son las que te hacen "despertar"? Al menos haciendo que te desligues del mundo material en el más amplio sentido de la palabra.


----------



## .AzaleA. (25 Sep 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Como decía el investigador y arquitecto Pedro Bustamante todos somos esclavos de control mental mediante trauma
> 
> A los políticos que llegan a lo más alto les suelen violar por el culo cuando son pequeños, eso genera un trauma que les impide ser normies cuando llegan a edad adulta




Ostras! Pensé que eras un chalado autojustificándose, jeje, pero si conoces a Pedrillo Bustamante se te perdona.

Sobre lo que comentas, la sodomiz***** que utiliza mucha de la gentuza que gobierna es para que la víctima tenga un "despertar ultra rápido", al menos para los niños de sus familias. Tiene que ver con la "serpiente" enroscada, que todos tenemos, y que se activa y serpentea por las 33 vértebras una vez se la hace despertar.

Nunca lo entenderé...


----------



## .AzaleA. (25 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Pero ha desaparecido o ha palmado?
> 
> Mi caso es similar solo que mi ex un dia me decia que me queria, otro que no era guapo para ella, otro que sus ex mejor, siempre triangulandome. Yo estaba enganchado a sustancias por mis flashbacks de estres postraumatico y era sexoadicto encima. Ella nunca me lo dio.
> 
> ...





Joder, Cesare... Tómate unas vacaciones y aléjate de todo Cristo. Y deja las rallitas, anda.


----------



## .AzaleA. (25 Sep 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Recuerdo que durante el con primer confinamiento encarcelamiento del Kóvic, una forera abrió un hilo reconociendo que era psicópata y que respondía preguntas. Lo típico. Realmente yo creo que lo era, además de que se lo tenía creído. Fue un hilo muy largo. Tenía ese mismo rollito supremacista que has demostrado en tu post. En realidad todos los _psaicos_, narcis, TLPs y demás tarados voluntarios creéis tener ese supremacismo frente a los demás, ya sea en aptitudes o en derechos.
> Iba de durita (emocionalmente) y de que nada le afectaba, y tal y pascual. Recuerdo que hubo un forero que al final le cortó el rollo diciéndole que _«los psicópatas, igual que los neurotípicos, hacen chof si se les lanza de un 6º piso»._
> 
> Yo diferencio entre los tarados voluntarios (_psaicos_, narcis y borderlines) y los no voluntarios (p.e.: los esquizofrénicos). Los tarados voluntarios os caracterizáis por ser malas personas, así, directamente, aunque a veces intentéis despistarnos con alguna buena acción, y la única *habilidad* que tenéis es la de saber aprovecharos de la nobleza de las personas que sí son personas.
> ...






Me guardo lo de "tarados voluntarios y tarados no voluntarios". ¡Bravo!



*Por cierto, muy buen hilo.
Gracias.*


----------



## Karamba (25 Sep 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Me guardo lo de "tarados voluntarios y tarados no voluntarios". ¡Bravo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo los llamo así. Quizás no sea un término muy académico.......


----------



## .AzaleA. (25 Sep 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Mira, esta es la misma chiquilla. La canción la canta ella pero no es suya. Es un _cover_.
> No sé si es más inquietante que ella fuera la autora, o que no siendo ella la autora, la cante.
> Puede parecer una canción incocente, incluso te podría despertar simpatías si no fuera porque llevamos muchos años ya viendo el destrozo que están dejando en la sociedad.
> 
> ...




Qué guapita sale Carla cantando en Youtube... Xd


* Me encantan tus intervenciones. Tal y cómo describís a este tipo de personas, parece que sea cierto eso de que existen quienes viven más en "segunda dimensión" (como los animales) y la gente más evolucionada en tercera, sin dejarse llevar tanto por los instintos y las emociones intensitas.


*De todas formas, vivimos en una sociedad que está patas arriba. Lo raro es encontrar a alguien que no tenga alguna disfuncionalidad en su familia.*


----------



## LetalFantasy (25 Sep 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Mare meva, Letaly. A ti te tocó alguna historia de amor intensita con alguno de estos especímenes, o una movida de cerca. ¿Puede ser?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me tocó uno que quiso engancharme pero lo descarté yo a él, me di cuenta a tiempo que era narcisista. Tengo la suerte de tener un carácter fuerte que me protege de caer con esos bichos sin alma, suelen atrapar a gente insegura, con baja auto-estima, necesitada, gente que entra en sus juegos de triangulación, etc, justo de lo que huyo como de la peste. En cuanto asomó la patita lo cacé y lo mande a volar. 

Si tienes que despertar es porque alguien te ha drogado/dormido, desligarte del mundo material es lo que quieren manipulando esta matrix, desligarnos a nosotros y venirse ellos.


----------



## CesareLombroso (26 Sep 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> Joder, Cesare... Tómate unas vacaciones y aléjate de todo Cristo. Y deja las rallitas, anda.




Ya las deje, mirad que me ha pasado esta vez con una fulana profesional TLP


A mi me ha pasado una cosa surrealista, otra TLP borderline como sospechaba. Conoci una lumi en un club rumana de 18 años,
le conte lo mio con mi ex y esta zumbadita que habia sido violada y maltratada sabia mucho de trastornos me empezo a decir que mi ex era una psicopata o una tlp.

Me hizo llevarla a su casa y conocer a su novio, que yo no queria, resulta que se montan trios y el tio encula a tolilis... aquello parecia la escena aquella de Pulp Fiction de los secuestrados enculados, me agobie y me fui a la calle...

pensaba que iba a ser un rumano ciclado y salio un español tarado lleno de tics faciales como una parodia televisiva.

Bueno, voy ayer al club preguntando x ella y me dice una rumana amiga de la de 18 que ya no curra ahi y que no queria la otra saber nada de mi
xq habia sido un pesado... juas, me hace llevarla, me presenta a un zumbado, tenemos una conversacion interesante de horas cuando es ella la que no paraba de hablar, quedamos para follar pagando, cosa que todavia no habia ocurrido y la loca me hace esto, una inestable TLP total... como mi ex tio.

hasta las lumis me rechazan, que iman para las TLP coño, esto es una putada nunca mejor dicho


----------



## 19Daniel21 (27 Sep 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Me tocó uno que quiso engancharme pero lo descarté yo a él, me di cuenta a tiempo que era narcisista. Tengo la suerte de tener un carácter fuerte que me protege de caer con esos bichos sin alma, suelen atrapar a gente insegura, con baja auto-estima, necesitada, gente que entra en sus juegos de triangulación, etc, justo de lo que huyo como de la peste. En cuanto asomó la patita lo cacé y lo mande a volar.
> 
> Si tienes que despertar es porque alguien te ha drogado/dormido, desligarte del mundo material es lo que quieren manipulando esta matrix, desligarnos a nosotros y venirse ellos.



Ese posesivo del "YO" lo mande a cazar, YO, lo descarte, YO, lo mande a volar: "Bicho sin Alma" No es Narcisista?
como es esto que desde el YO y el carácter fuerte que proteje, tenga al mismo tiempo baja autoestima, necesidad de carencia, acaso esto no es contradictorio?

En el proceso si has despertado muy bien, ya se a desligado ojala sin rabia ni odio, por las palabras se nota. al final yo creo que esta persona la quería profundamente, y le trajo una gran enseñanza. agradecer es de gente con alma.


----------



## 19Daniel21 (27 Sep 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> A Letalfantasy ya le dije que se ponía de merca la señora esa. Se le ve muy intensita y es bandera roja de manual. Jamás me trataría con una psicóloga. Sería como preguntarle a los narigudos cómo neutralizarlos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un aire de marimacha tremenda LGTB total.. Dra en narcisismo youtubero no se le puede acercar ni el perro de la esquina. está también debe ser una narci cuando le conviene. Necesitan hombres sumisos para sustentar sus vidas vacias. Lo de la merca me lo creo tiene esa energía avasallante, cómo sobre energetizada es que en un contexto varonil queda como cualquiera del cartel de Sinaloa... Doña Tabata.

Cómo la loca argentina de los ojitos bonitos buscando su alma gemela.. estás están para hacer televisión prime time después de la novela. marujerio de la psicología express. Aquí le arreglamos la vida.


----------



## Al-paquia (27 Sep 2022)

En mi experiencia los TLPs me resultan personas que no han podido desarrollar su personalidad y se encuentran atrapados en una relación inestable con la realidad por ello.

Familias narcisistas donde no se respeta ni se da lugar al individuo, son los mayores creadores de TLP.

El problema que tienen para salir de esa falta de personalidad es su narcisismo, el cual les impide comprender que son incompletos e incompetentes, impidiendoles deshacerse de sus maladaptaciones que confunden con su identidad.


----------



## CesareLombroso (27 Sep 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> En mi experiencia los TLPs me resultan personas que no han podido desarrollar su personalidad y se encuentran atrapados en una relación inestable con la realidad por ello.
> 
> Familias narcisistas donde no se respeta ni se da lugar al individuo, son los mayores creadores de TLP.
> 
> El problema que tienen para salir de esa falta de personalidad es su narcisismo, el cual lea impide comprender que son incompletos e incompetentes, impidiendoles deshacerse de sus maladaptaciones que confunden con su identidad.




Excelente definicion.


----------



## LetalFantasy (27 Sep 2022)

Últimamente con tantas webs, canales de youtube, etc, dando información, estos bichos lo tienen muy difícil para devorar almas. Andan rabiados y hambrientos, las escasas piezas que pueden enganchar en el ciclo/rueda narcisista están muy disputadas y son de baja calidad, con poquita luz que robar. Mueren de hambre los portalillos orgánicos, qué personajillos tan ridículos y patéticos.


----------



## 19Daniel21 (27 Sep 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Últimamente con tantas webs, canales de youtube, etc, dando información, estos bichos lo tienen muy difícil para devorar almas. Andan rabiados y hambrientos, las escasas piezas que pueden enganchar en el ciclo/rueda narcisista están muy disputadas y son de baja calidad, con poquita luz que robar. Mueren de hambre los portalillos orgánicos, qué personajillos tan ridículos y patéticos.



En efecto ahora la información esta tan al alcance que no vale nada. y es tan prostituida, manoseada, y mal infundada que le crea complejos de superioridad, misoginia, misandria, y misantropia a las personas. con un click salen catedráticos y expertos en todos los campos, y ninguno confronta con echos desde la realidad del campo social. una buena cámara, un pago a una subscripciòn y todo express te arregla la vida.... cada vez es mas difícil discernir de que esta bien y que no. Y no se necesita que un profesional te lo diga, cualquiera tiene autoridad. pero para una ama de casa, una persona que no se levanta del sillón en todo el día, o simplemente gente analfabeta que todo lo que le activa es la emocionalidad: "ahí hay un posible detective de narcisistas". Vamos al YouTube a la página. Al final eres lo que ves, lo que escuchas, lo que consumes y lo que sientes.


----------



## Persea (28 Sep 2022)

Persea dijo:


> Zurrale. Te sale mas a cuenta.



veo que sigue abierto este hilo lacrimogeno y que el OP no siguio mis consejos


----------



## LetalFantasy (28 Sep 2022)

En este canal sale gente dando testimonios de sus relaciones (familiares, pareja), con estos bichos sin alma.


----------



## CesareLombroso (28 Sep 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> En este canal sale gente dando testimonios de sus relaciones (familiares, pareja), con estos bichos sin alma.




Es muy cargante el narci del locutor, no lo soporto. Me recuerda los 40 subnormales en los 90


----------



## LetalFantasy (28 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Es muy cargante el narci del locutor, no lo soporto. Me recuerda los 40 subnormales en los 90



Sí, el tío es muy plasta pero los testimonios están muy bien.


----------



## 19Daniel21 (28 Sep 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> En este canal sale gente dando testimonios de sus relaciones (familiares, pareja), con estos bichos sin alma.





CesareLombroso dijo:


> Es muy cargante el narci del locutor, no lo soporto. Me recuerda los 40 subnormales en los 90



Se hace llamar "Rony be good" en honor a La canción "Jhonny be good" de Chuck Berry la leyenda del músico de blues alcohólico que para hacerse famoso hace pacto con el diablo. Subscribete en la pestaña del pentaculo..

Los testimonios es la misma vida tanta gente llena de narcisismo y de narcisistas. Que se cuiden.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Sep 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Tengo la suerte de tener un carácter fuerte que me protege de caer con esos bichos sin alma



Loca del coño con TLP. Toda una novedad entre las españolas.


----------



## CesareLombroso (28 Sep 2022)

19Daniel21 dijo:


> Se hace llamar "Rony be good" en honor a La canción "Jhonny be good" de Chuck Berry la leyenda del músico de blues alcohólico que para hacerse famoso hace pacto con el diablo. Subscribete en la pestaña del pentaculo..
> 
> Los testimonios es la misma vida tanta gente llena de narcisismo y de narcisistas. Que se cuiden.




Me pone enfermo ese kalbo con tanto zoom y tanta impostación. El es otro puro narcisista de cojones.


----------



## 19Daniel21 (28 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Me pone enfermo ese kalbo con tanto zoom y tanta impostación. El es otro puro narcisista de cojones.



Con tanto fetichismo e idolatrias de figuritas y posters atrás, algo raro ya debe tener..
Si engancha con temas IN, como el narcisismo, ghosting, gaslithing, hoovering, boomerang, curving, etc etc etc, por aletoridad de búsqueda ya más de uno o una se suscribe.. abre un canal y pon el "gaslighting del narcisista borderline" y verás como te peta el canal. Es el reguetton de la psicología moderna.


----------



## CesareLombroso (28 Sep 2022)

19Daniel21 dijo:


> Con tanto fetichismo e idolatrias de figuritas y posters atrás, algo raro ya debe tener..
> Si engancha con temas IN, como el narcisismo, ghostlithing, hoovering, boomerang, curving, etc etc etc, por aletoridad de búsqueda ya más de uno o una se suscribe.. abre un canal y pon el "gosthlighting del narcisista borderline" y verás como te peta el canal. Es el reguetton de la psicología.




Yo estudio para ser forense y ya soy cuarenton, este friky para 13 añeros me pone en modo skinhead y desearia pisarle la cabeza, curiosamente les pasa lo mismo a todos los compañeros que he consultado.

Hay otro psicologo maricon llamado Omar noseque catalan que idem y tiene 450.000 lamepies... seran todos gayers...

curving? nunca habia oido eso, que coño es?


poniendo tu busqueda me ha salido este, voy a verlo




Este sobre la promiscuidad voy a verlo, podria ser mi ex

EDITO: ES BUENISIMO ESTE VIDEO, DEFINE A MI EX PERFECTAMENTE Y AÑOS DE ESTUDIOS DE LIBROS


----------



## LetalFantasy (28 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Me pone enfermo ese kalbo con tanto zoom y tanta impostación. El es otro puro narcisista de cojones.



Ese chaval yo creo que tiene empatía, que no es narcisista. Ha contado su historia de terror con una loca narcisista. Cierto que se le ve algo raro, débil, inseguridad que trata de ocultar. Por algo cayo hasta al fondo de los fondos con una narci, con esa gente solo cae profundo los muy inseguros, débiles de carácter o que los pillan los narcis en un momento de mucha debilidad, pero él no lo veo narcisista. Narcisista son palabras mayores, son muertos en vida, no tienen alma.

Tiene un poco de ojos sanpaku.


----------



## 19Daniel21 (28 Sep 2022)

Ahí va la lista

Gaslighting
Hoovering
Ghosting
Boomerang
LOVE bombing
Enambling
Blenching
Curving
Projecting
Red flag
Green flag
White flag
Trangulation

La lista es interminable yo tengo la impresión que es lenguaje anglosajón militar de control mental... Pero para los psicólogos "cool"esto es más conciso y fácil de digerir.


----------



## CesareLombroso (28 Sep 2022)

19Daniel21 dijo:


> Ahí va la lista
> 
> Gaslighting
> Hoovering
> ...




He vivido años en Nueva York, hablo varios idiomas, sere forense y desde siempre me ha parecido terrible los barbarismos, sobre todo cuando son faciles de traducir como todos esos.

voy a buscar benching que debe ser algo de doblar y enabling que debe ser algo de dejar o dejarse y curving, a ver que coño son


edito: traducido al español Paco como Dios manda El benching es algo así como "tener a una persona en la banca” o de "reemplazo", creándole falsas expectativas para no quedarse en nada por si otras opciones no resultan. | *Fuente:* Getty

Benching: CALIENTAPOLLAS de toda la vida

en italia ya era el colmo, anuncios de Vofaphone diciendo tu privacy ( pronunciando praivasy) en vez de en italiano que es privacità pronunciado privachitá, es que me pone enfermo.


LetalFantasy dijo:


> Ese chaval yo creo que tiene empatía, que no es narcisista. Ha contado su historia de terror con una loca narcisista. Cierto que se le ve algo raro, débil, inseguridad que trata de ocultar. Por algo cayo hasta al fondo de los fondos con una narci, con esa gente solo cae profundo los muy inseguros, débiles de carácter o que los pillan los narcis en un momento de mucha debilidad, pero él no lo veo narcisista. Narcisista son palabras mayores, son muertos en vida, no tienen alma.
> 
> Tiene un poco de ojos sanpaku.




Yo sin tanta impostacion, efectos especiales, zoom etc veria mejor su canal, pero me irrita la vista.


----------



## 19Daniel21 (28 Sep 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Ese chaval yo creo que tiene empatía, que no es narcisista. Ha contado su historia de terror con una loca narcisista. Cierto que se le ve algo raro, débil, inseguridad que trata de ocultar. Por algo cayo hasta al fondo de los fondos con una narci, con esa gente solo cae profundo los muy inseguros, débiles de carácter o que los pillan los narcis en un momento de mucha debilidad, pero él no lo veo narcisista. Narcisista son palabras mayores, son muertos en vida, no tienen alma.
> 
> Tiene un poco de ojos sanpaku.



Mi sanpaku es como la de un perrito narcisista regañado como la de JFK


----------



## 19Daniel21 (28 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> He vivido años en Nueva York, hablo varios idiomas, sere forense y desde siempre me ha parecido terrible los barbarismos, sobre todo cuando son faciles de traducir como todos esos.
> 
> voy a buscar benching que debe ser algo de doblar y enabling que debe ser algo de dejar o dejarse y curving, a ver que coño son
> 
> ...



Boomerang: fue por lana y salió trasquilado
Curving: calienta huevos
LOVE bombing: el detallista que pasan de el
Trangulation: Cuerno
Ghosting: fantasma
Red flag: el o la tóxica
Green flag: van a follar
White flag: ni chicha ni limonada
Breadcrumbing: miserable
Hoovering: manipulación

Hay de todo con estos "barbarismos"


----------



## CesareLombroso (28 Sep 2022)

voy a verlo


----------



## LetalFantasy (28 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> voy a verlo



Los TLP no narcisistas (algunos TLP son narcis, otros no), tienden a juntarse mucho con narcisistas  Acaban como el rosario de la aurora.


----------



## CesareLombroso (28 Sep 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Los TLP no narcisistas (algunos TLP son narcis, otros no), tienden a juntarse mucho con narcisistas  Acaban como el rosario de la aurora.




Nunca he conocido ningun TLP no narcisista ahora que lo dices. No se como serian.


----------



## LetalFantasy (28 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Nunca he conocido ningun TLP no narcisista ahora que lo dices. No se como serian.



TLP no narcisista, con empatía, Lady Di.
TLP narcisista, sin empatía, Irene Montero.

Igualmente son insufribles pero las narci mucho más peligrosas.


----------



## CesareLombroso (28 Sep 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> TLP no narcisista, con empatía, Lady Di.
> TLP narcisista, sin empatía, Irene Montero.
> 
> Igualmente son insufribles pero las narci mucho más peligrosas.




Solo he conocido TLPs victima tipo Jim Morrison o Carmina Ordoñez
o TLP verdugos psicopatas como Irene de la calle Montera


voy a ver este video pero psicologas mujeres, todas tlp las q he sufrido


----------



## LetalFantasy (28 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Solo he conocido TLPs victima tipo Jim Morrison o Carmina Ordoñez
> o TLP verdugos psicopatas como Irene de la calle Montera
> 
> 
> voy a ver este video pero psicologas mujeres, todas tlp las q he sufrido



Tuve una amiga/conocida TLP, era una descarga energética brutal cada vez que nos veíamos, siempre contándome sus mierdas y problemones que no eran tales, como que su novio del momento, todos salían por patas, no le había felicitado su santo. Su santo, joder...Siempre inventando ofensas y dramas para volver a la gente tarumba. Iba de buenecita pero era un puto portal orgánico también, super tóxica, doña dramas, cambiaba mucho de amigos también, todos acababan hasta el gorro de ella. La mandé a tomar por culo, a volar pajarraca, a descargar de energía y dejar tus mierdas a tu puta madre.


----------



## CesareLombroso (28 Sep 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Tuve una amiga/conocida TLP, era una descarga energética brutal cada vez que nos veíamos, siempre contándome sus mierdas y problemones que no eran tales, como que su novio del momento, todos salían por patas, no le había felicitado su santo. Su santo, joder...Siempre inventando ofensas y dramas para volver a la gente tarumba. Iba de buenecita pero era un puto portal orgánico también, super tóxica, doña dramas, cambiaba mucho de amigos también, todos acababan hasta el gorro de ella. La mandé a tomar por culo, a volar pajarraca, a descargar de energía y dejar tus mierdas a tu puta madre.




toa toa toa


----------



## LetalFantasy (28 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> toa toa toa



Belén Esteban diría que es TLP también, narci creo que no, creo que algo de empatía tiene.


----------



## CesareLombroso (28 Sep 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Belén Esteban diría que es TLP también, narci creo que no, creo que algo de empatía tiene.




Ahora que lo dices creo que si da el perfil pero histrionica (hay tlps histrionicas). Una gogo perdida, me lie con muchas que me querian de por vida... y al dia siguiente ghosting
las farloperras


----------



## LetalFantasy (28 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Ahora que lo dices creo que si da el perfil pero histrionica (hay tlps histrionicas). Una gogo perdida, me lie con muchas que me querian de por vida... y al dia siguiente ghosting
> las farloperras



Si, están todos mezclados estos bichos. La que conocí era bastante narci también, no carente del todo de empatía pero tenía poca, poca, aunque aparentaba todo lo contrario y era super infantil, como todos estos bichos que en el fondo son niños que se quedaron colgados en alguna etapa de la infancia. Llevaba toda la vida yendo al psicólogo, a volver loco al loquero iba porque no le servía de nada a la muy tarada.


----------



## 19Daniel21 (28 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Solo he conocido TLPs victima tipo Jim Morrison o Carmina Ordoñez
> o TLP verdugos psicopatas como Irene de la calle Montera
> 
> 
> voy a ver este video pero psicologas mujeres, todas tlp las q he sufrido



Videos interesantes. También la vida real es un buen terapeuta. No te cuentan el cuento llorando el muerto... Te lo cuentan como anécdota y en objetividad y viendo todo en 3er persona así es la vida con dicersion te vuelves intuitivo y acertivo, poniéndole alegría y sarcasmo a todo. Para adelante.


----------



## CesareLombroso (28 Sep 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Si, están todos mezclados estos bichos. La que conocí era bastante narci también, no carente del todo de empatía pero tenía poca, poca, aunque aparentaba todo lo contrario y era super infantil, como todos estos bichos que en el fondo son niños que se quedaron colgados en alguna etapa de la infancia. Llevaba toda la vida yendo al psicólogo, a volver loco al loquero iba porque no le servía de nada a la muy tarada.




Tampoco es culpa suya viendo la infima calidad tanto de la carrera de psicologia que voy a tener y no enseña nada util( real) sino feminismo y marxismo y de que casi todos los psicologos son TLP/ psicopatas o esquizos incompetentes.


----------



## LetalFantasy (28 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Tampoco es culpa suya viendo la infima calidad tanto de la carrera de psicologia que voy a tener y no enseña nada util( real) sino feminismo y marxismo y de que casi todos los psicologos son TLP/ psicopatas o esquizos incompetentes.



Sí, hay muchos bichos de esos psicólogos/psiquiatras, he conocido algunos. La psicología les gusta, aprenden a manipular más y mejor a sus víctimas. Los que no son psicólogos ni van a terapia, igual les suele gustar el tema, leen sobre ello, etc.


----------



## Matriz_81 (28 Sep 2022)

Sigo en CONTACTO CERO y mis papis no se hablan con ella. Esperando a conocer una mujer española decente...


----------



## 19Daniel21 (3 Oct 2022)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Sí, hay muchos bichos de esos psicólogos/psiquiatras, he conocido algunos. La psicología les gusta, aprenden a manipular más y mejor a sus víctimas. Los que no son psicólogos ni van a terapia, igual les suele gustar el tema, leen sobre ello, etc.



Y que es la vida de ZEY? esta era muy entretenida, hipermega susceptible con poca tolerancia a la frustración. una narci encubierta psicoloca de cajón, muy puesta en su lugar con demasiado maquillaje para mi gusto.


----------



## terraenxebre (3 Oct 2022)

Por qué Salias con ella?


----------



## 19Daniel21 (3 Oct 2022)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Por qué Salias con ella?



Me encantaría hacerlo pero somos narcisistas. podríamos hacernos daño quedar como para el rosario de la aurora...


----------



## terraenxebre (3 Oct 2022)

19Daniel21 dijo:


> Me encantaría hacerlo pero somos narcisistas. podríamos hacernos daño quedar como para el rosario de la aurora...



No te preguntaba eso, te preguntaba por qué Salias con ella


----------



## 19Daniel21 (3 Oct 2022)

Tuvimos un breve espacio para hablar. ella es psicóloga con un par de preguntas por su baja tolerancia a la frustración se empezó a defender como león enjaulado, yo percibí que era narcisista, quizá TLP, tenia odio infundado por los hombres. seguramente por situaciones de ex parejas.


----------



## CesareLombroso (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## Matriz_81 (26 Oct 2022)

@ATARAXIO nos vuelve a aconsejar.

_*El “método de la piedra gris” consiste, básicamente, en abstenerse de cualquier reacción de tipo emocional que pueda servirle al manipulador de suplemento narcisista. Según Skylar, la diferencia con el contacto cero, consiste en desconectar emocionalmente de tu abusador sin separarte físicamente de él.*_

*El método de la piedra gris consiste en convertirte en una persona aburrida para el narcisista, que pierda interés en ti. Sabemos que, en todas sus interacciones, el objetivo central de los narcisistas es extraer combustible de sus fuentes de suministro, tus reacciones. Esto es lo que buscan incansablemente y la razón de ser de todo lo que hacen.

Cualquier forma de atención que le prestes, le sirve de combustible que alimenta su ego. Tus respuestas emocionales, ya sea en forma de palabras o de gestos, positivos o negativos, le alimentan. Provocar tus reacciones la motivación que subyace detrás de sus maltratos y manipulaciones.

El método de la piedra gris consiste en permitir el contacto, pero darle respuestas aburridas y monótonas, de modo que el parásito tenga que ir a otra parte a por su fuente de combustible. Cuando la relación contigo es insatisfactoria para el narcisista, su mente se reprograma para esperar aburrimiento en lugar de drama de ti. Los narcisistas son adictos al drama y no pueden aburrirse.*


----------



## Matriz_81 (8 Dic 2022)

ATENCIÓN. Mi ex-TLP se expresaba prácticamente IGUAL a este sujeto:


@CesareLombroso


----------



## Talosgüevos (8 Dic 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> ATENCIÓN. Mi ex-TLP se expresaba prácticamente IGUAL a este sujeto:
> 
> 
> @CesareLombroso



Tenemos que hacer leyes sobre EUTANASIA FORZADA para que dejen de sufrir.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Matriz_81 (8 Dic 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Tenemos que hacer leyes sobre EUTANASIA FORZADA para que dejen de sufrir.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> ...



Es aterrador y a la vez graciosísimo escuchar a ese y que sea tan calcado a tu ex psicopática. El "¿perdona?", los gestos mirando en diagonal, las interrupciones tipo "mmmm", pestañeos idénticos, esa forma de tocarse el pelo, el señalamiento "Tú no eres nadie para...".

Este es un estudioso profundo sobre el TLP. ¡Bravo!


----------



## CesareLombroso (9 Dic 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Es aterrador y a la vez graciosísimo escuchar a ese y que sea tan calcado a tu ex psicopática. El "¿perdona?", los gestos mirando en diagonal, las interrupciones tipo "mmmm", pestañeos idénticos, esa forma de tocarse el pelo, el señalamiento "Tú no eres nadie para...".
> 
> Este es un estudioso profundo sobre el TLP. ¡Bravo!


----------



## Visilleras (9 Dic 2022)

LoriRarita dijo:


> Yo estoy diagnosticada de trastorno de personalidad narcisista, y trastorno de personalidad anti-social. No hay tratamiento. Hay "terapia", hay "anti-depresivos", poco menos que placebos, pero no hay cura.
> 
> Yo lo reconozco, soy una persona que no me gustaría tenerme de compañera. Tampoco puedo evitarlo. Conozco alguien, y ya estoy evaluándolo y viendo flaquezas y usos posibles para esa persona, antes de darme cuenta conscientemente de lo que estoy pensando. Es como llevar un radar encendido las 24 horas: ¿lo quieres usar? ¡Genial! ¿No lo quieres usar? Da igual, está encendido, vas a usarlo.
> 
> ...



Tu lo que eres es una psicópata de manual


----------



## Talosgüevos (9 Dic 2022)

LoriRarita dijo:


> Yo estoy diagnosticada de trastorno de personalidad narcisista, y trastorno de personalidad anti-social. No hay tratamiento. Hay "terapia", hay "anti-depresivos", poco menos que placebos, pero no hay cura.
> 
> Yo lo reconozco, soy una persona que no me gustaría tenerme de compañera. Tampoco puedo evitarlo. Conozco alguien, y ya estoy evaluándolo y viendo flaquezas y usos posibles para esa persona, antes de darme cuenta conscientemente de lo que estoy pensando. Es como llevar un radar encendido las 24 horas: ¿lo quieres usar? ¡Genial! ¿No lo quieres usar? Da igual, está encendido, vas a usarlo.
> 
> ...



Si hay tratamiento, otra cosa es que no sea legal, se llama EUTANASIA FORZADA.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Matriz_81 (12 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


>



Eso NO es AMOR. El AMOR todo lo puede, es paciente, benigno, no busca su propio bien. Es solidario y equilibrado. Todo lo contrario a lo que se nos vende en la actualidad.


----------



## CesareLombroso (24 Dic 2022)

Este video que era de pago y se ha liberalizado es de los mas esclarecedores del TLP y cuenta porque abandonan a la pareja estos sujetos.

Mi ex me decia " me agobio" y nunca comprendi que coño era, locas del coño.


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Dic 2022)

Si alguien quiere entrar en el modo PRO, este tio es el numero 1 en cluster B

ayer publicó este video donde cuenta xq ponen los cuernos, huyen etc.

a partir de la mitad para el final


----------



## Gotthard (25 Dic 2022)

LoriRarita dijo:


> Yo estoy diagnosticada de trastorno de personalidad narcisista, y trastorno de personalidad anti-social. No hay tratamiento. Hay "terapia", hay "anti-depresivos", poco menos que placebos, pero no hay cura.
> 
> Yo lo reconozco, soy una persona que no me gustaría tenerme de compañera. Tampoco puedo evitarlo. Conozco alguien, y ya estoy evaluándolo y viendo flaquezas y usos posibles para esa persona, antes de darme cuenta conscientemente de lo que estoy pensando. Es como llevar un radar encendido las 24 horas: ¿lo quieres usar? ¡Genial! ¿No lo quieres usar? Da igual, está encendido, vas a usarlo.
> 
> ...



Conozco un psiquiatra que dice que la solución para gente como tu es teneros encerrados y tirar la llave para evitar que destruyais a otras personas.


----------



## Gotthard (25 Dic 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Familias narcisistas donde no se respeta ni se da lugar al individuo, son los mayores creadores de TLP.



Esa es la clave, sobre todo cuando es la madre la que enferma a todos, siendo ella TPN /TLP en el 99% de los casos.
Lo que pasa es que el TLP no interesa meterle mano porque la inmensa mayoria de casos son de mujeres y se cae el mito del ser de luz.


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Esa es la clave, sobre todo cuando es la madre la que enferma a todos, siendo ella TPN /TLP en el 99% de los casos.
> Lo que pasa es que el TLP no interesa meterle mano porque la inmensa mayoria de casos son de mujeres y se cae el mito del ser de luz.




Lo has clavao. En mi clase de Psicologia casi todas las niñatas y profesoras ( bolleras) son TLP severas, y el feminismo les ha dado alas a esas dementes.


----------



## Al-paquia (25 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Esa es la clave, sobre todo cuando es la madre la que enferma a todos, siendo ella TPN /TLP en el 99% de los casos.
> Lo que pasa es que el TLP no interesa meterle mano porque la inmensa mayoria de casos son de mujeres y se cae el mito del ser de luz.



El TLP lo acabarán quitando de las clasificaciones (Como lo han hecho ya con el TPN) porque basicamente no hay mujeres que no sean TLP. Las que no lo parecen simplemente no están en un momento en el que lo manifiestan. En cuanto se encuentren en un momento de debilidad, entrará en acción.


----------



## Gotthard (25 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Lo has clavao. En mi clase de Psicologia casi todas las niñatas y profesoras ( bolleras) son TLP severas, y el feminismo les ha dado alas a esas dementes.



Yo una cosa que me pregunto es en el desarrollo del TLP, cuanto tiene que ver el no pasar por el proceso hormonal y neuroquimico que supone la maternidad, ya que si tiene una influencia importante, vamos aviaos los años que vienen.


----------



## Satori (25 Dic 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> En mi experiencia los TLPs me resultan personas que no han podido desarrollar su personalidad y se encuentran atrapados en una relación inestable con la realidad por ello.
> 
> Familias narcisistas donde no se respeta ni se da lugar al individuo, son los mayores creadores de TLP.
> 
> El problema que tienen para salir de esa falta de personalidad es su narcisismo, el cual les impide comprender que son incompletos e incompetentes, impidiendoles deshacerse de sus maladaptaciones que confunden con su identidad.



en la mía (tengo una hermana con TLP y buena parte de mi familia paterna también lo tienen), creo que el TLP es claramente de origen genético.


----------



## Satori (25 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Yo una cosa que me pregunto es en el desarrollo del TLP, cuanto tiene que ver el no pasar por el proceso hormonal y neuroquimico que supone la maternidad, ya que si tiene una influencia importante, vamos aviaos los años que vienen.



el TLP se empieza a manifestar sobre los 15-16 años. Un poco pronto para la maternidad. En lo que sí llevas razón es que la mayoría de TLP son mujeres, con bastante diferencia.


----------



## Gotthard (25 Dic 2022)

Satori dijo:


> el TLP se empieza a manifestar sobre los 15-16 años. Un poco pronto para la maternidad. En lo que sí llevas razón es que la mayoría de TLP son mujeres, con bastante diferencia.



En terminos biologicos 13-14 años es plena edad nubil y por tanto apta fisiológicamente para un embarazo, pero no voy por ahí y tampoco me centro solo en TLP.

Partiendo de que la mujer humana tiene una evolución claramente enfocada al embarazo en todos los aspectos biologicos: en comparacion con otros simios tenemos una maternidad larga y complicada en extremo, con un feto que adquiere gran tamaño (precio a pagar por nuestro enorme cerebro), hasta el punto que deja a la mujer varios meses practicamente indefensa, y que solo podemos sacar adelante mediante una diferenciacion sexual radical) y sospecho, que no afirmo, que debe tener unas consecuencias neourológicas importantes tratar de hacer trampas a la naturaleza y evitar el embarazo. No se si habrá alguna investigación al respecto.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (25 Dic 2022)

La locura se hereda mas que ninguna otra característica del ser humano. Yo creo que es 100% genética, conozco un montón de locos hijos de padres igualmente locos, y si no es el padre quién esta loco, lo es un tio, una abuela o cualquier otro familiar...

Esto se oculta por motivos obvios, pero quien lo padece lo sabe.


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Dic 2022)

Satori dijo:


> en la mía (tengo una hermana con TLP y buena parte de mi familia paterna también lo tienen), creo que el TLP es claramente de origen genético.



De eso nada,es ambiental.

hasta Pinuel lo dice


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Dic 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> La locura se hereda mas que ninguna otra característica del ser humano. Yo creo que es 100% genética, conozco un montón de locos hijos de padres igualmente locos, y si no es el padre quién esta loco, lo es un tio, una abuela o cualquier otro familiar...
> 
> Esto se oculta por motivos obvios, pero quien lo padece lo sabe.




no, es ambiental y contagioso.


----------



## Satori (25 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> De eso nada,es ambiental.
> 
> hasta Pinuel lo dice



estás equivocado. Tu. Pinuel, y quien lo diga.


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Dic 2022)

Satori dijo:


> estás equivocado. Tu. Pinuel, y quien lo diga.




Jajajaja, proyectas psicologicamente sobre los demas porque, sin animo de ofender sino cientifico, tu familia es completamente patologica ( la causa del borderline y todos los trastornos de personalidad) y tu narcisismo te impide asumirlo. Tu debes ser otro cluster B sin duda.

Precisamente lo que mas he estudiado yo es la psicotraumatologia intergeneracional que es eso mismo, la transmision generacional de trastornos por ambiente toxico.

Y como bien dice Piñuel y yo comparto, "no he conocido un solo TLP que tuviese una familia como Dios manda".

La tesis de que es genetica solo la llevan loqueros del sistema, perros del sistema para que no cambie nada y cada dia haya mas y mas trastornados de personalidad que no quieran asumir su parte de culpa ni curarse " total es genetico". No hay ni un solo estudio a dia de hoy que lo confirme. Ni uno!

Trastornos geneticos hay bien pocos y la mayoria de todo hasta la mayoria de psicosis psicosis es por trauma por familia o entorno cluster B ( psicopatas, narcisos, tlps, histrionicos)

Gente con Teresa de Calcuta o similar te aseguro que no iban a enfermar de nada de esto.


----------



## Aspie (25 Dic 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> La abandonaste y está dolida.



¿O estará dolida ahora por _otro/s? ¿O por otra, mas larga, gruesa y placentera?_


----------



## Nicors (25 Dic 2022)

Todas Locas del Papo.


----------



## Nicors (25 Dic 2022)

Yo creo que eso del tlp no existe, es solo un convencionalismo social imbuido por la mafia progre que nos gobierna, para su empoderamiento; la destrucción de la sociedad Cristiana es lo pretendido. Las mujeres son los seres humanos más gregarios, sumisos y dependientes del poder manipulador del estado.


----------



## ahondador (25 Dic 2022)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Y tus padres quieren mantener contacto con ella?




Los mayores siempre están deseosos de que alguien les hable


----------



## Satori (25 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Jajajaja, proyectas psicologicamente sobre los demas porque, sin animo de ofender sino cientifico, tu familia es completamente patologica ( la causa del borderline y todos los trastornos de personalidad) y tu narcisismo te impide asumirlo. Tu debes ser otro cluster B sin duda.
> 
> Precisamente lo que mas he estudiado yo es la psicotraumatologia intergeneracional que es eso mismo, la transmision generacional de trastornos por ambiente toxico.
> 
> ...



Uno de mis amigos es catedrático de Psiquiatría y director de área de salud mental en un hospital grande. Lo que dice de los psicólogos es que sois como aquel que tenia un martillo y todos los problemas se resuelven a martillazos,


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Dic 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> El TLP lo acabarán quitando de las clasificaciones (Como lo han hecho ya con el TPN) porque basicamente no hay mujeres que no sean TLP. Las que no lo parecen simplemente no están en un momento en el que lo manifiestan. En cuanto se encuentren en un momento de debilidad, entrará en acción.




A que llamas TPN, porque el TPN es Trastorno de Personalidad Narcisista y ese no lo han quitado, de hecho cada dia hay mas narcisistas




Satori dijo:


> Uno de mis amigos es catedrático de Psiquiatría y director de área de salud mental en un hospital grande. Lo que dice de los psicólogos es que sois como aquel que tenia un martillo y todos los problemas se resuelven a martillazos,




Pues hombre vaya ejemplo, para nosotros, los psiquiatras salvo 4 muy buenos son los que arreglan todo con medicamentos para la cabeza.

Hoyga me llamo Paco. excelente, tome 500 mg de coñastradoña cada 6 horas, vuelva en 1 mes.

Oiga si no le he dicho ni lo que me pasa. Pues tomese 1000 mg pues.

Siguienteeee


----------



## Al-paquia (25 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> A que llamas TPN, porque el TPN es Trastorno de Personalidad Narcisista y ese no lo han quitado, de hecho cada dia hay mas narcisistas



Que yo recuerde lo quitaron porque ya es algo normal ser una maricona mala.


----------



## CesareLombroso (26 Dic 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Que yo recuerde lo quitaron porque ya es algo normal ser una maricona mala.




no lo han quitado!


----------



## Al-paquia (26 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> no lo han quitado!











Narcissism No Longer a Psychiatric Disorder


Narcissistic personality disorder, characterized by an inflated sense of self-importance and the need for constant attention, has been eliminated from the latest manual of mental disorders.



well.blogs.nytimes.com


----------



## CesareLombroso (26 Dic 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Narcissism No Longer a Psychiatric Disorder
> 
> 
> Narcissistic personality disorder, characterized by an inflated sense of self-importance and the need for constant attention, has been eliminated from the latest manual of mental disorders.
> ...




Que yo sepa sigue estando en el DSM V y el CIE que es la copia europea.


Esos articulos son clickbaits.

edito, claro que esta






Narcissistic Personality Disorder DSM-5 301.81 (F60.81) - Therapedia







www.theravive.com


----------



## Al-paquia (26 Dic 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Que yo sepa sigue estando en el DSM V y el CIE que es la copia europea.
> 
> 
> Esos articulos son clickbaits.
> ...



Lo habrán vuelto a poner, no son clickbait.


----------



## AEM (26 Dic 2022)

lo grave es que siendo la enferma una mujer, le han dado un arma cargada que puede usar impunemente contra tu persona. Son las leyes de género. Imagínate que una persona así de manipuladora y sin escrúpulos te denuncia por violación de hace años. No tienes defensa posible


----------



## AH1N1 (27 Dic 2022)

Pues yo melafo


----------

